# Bagseed - Midgrade - 1st real attempt - March 22



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

What's going on fellow pot heads...I finally got some pics gathered up of my babies. I've germinated several seeds in the past and attempted to grow them just out of curiosity. I never really had the best environment for them, but I do now. So I'm going to attempt this again. So pull up a chair.. sit back and spark up...and let's watch these babies grow!

*Info:*

400 watt MH/HPS Switchable ballast with MH as of now.
Winged reflector.
Two pots each @ 3.5 gallons.
Soil is Fox Farms Ocean Forrest.
FIJI bottled water @ 7.5 ph untouched - only the best for my babies.
Nutes are Bio Vega, Bio Flores, and Botanicare Sweet Berry - using Bio Vega as of now.
Homemade Co2 - yeast and sugar.
Two oscillating fans.
ReliOn warm humidifier.
Standard digital thermometer/humidity gauge.
PH test kit - some shit I scored from Home Depot.
Digital Timer for MH/HPS.
6 * 27 watt CFL's @ 6500k - two weeks under these lights, currently not in use.
Set of T5's @ 40 watts. - currently not in use.

I picked up most of my supplies from Texas Hydroponics. Those guys kick ass, so mad props to them!
Texas Hydroponics & Organics

I think that's it, if I have forgotten anything I will add it later. Feel free to comment or ask any questions. I don't have names for them yet, so maybe we can come up with something together - damn I'm lame! I got two other plants that are thrown into the mix as well. One was a little runt that I don't expect much from, but going to grow to see the outcome. The other is one my girlfriend had been trying her green thumb out on, that had been outside. It started looking promising so we decided to throw it in with these others. You can definitely tell a huge difference between a plant that has been growing outside and ones that have been growing inside.

Day 23

*Plant 1*

























*Plant 2
*













*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 80 *F
RH @ 52 Percent

Low @ 73 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 58 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6

Plant 1 seems to be blowing Plant 2 out of the water as far as growth goes. They are both treated equally with the same amount of love.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 13, 2008)

What a great start!!! Look very healthy


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks bro! Yea, I saw your grow you had going, what a fucken trip huh?!


----------



## email468 (Apr 13, 2008)

so far so good! looking very nice and healthy.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks man, really appreciate the feedback. Parents love to hear they have a beautiful child - LOL!

I was on cfl's for about the first 2 weeks, scraped that and went with this 400 watt MH, definitely much better. I'm gonna see if I can find the pic and show you the difference. Wish I had the camera from the get go, but oh well.

Ok, here's Plant 1 at 9 days.







And for anyone wondering, that soil mix there is:

60 Percent Scott's potting soil
30 Percent MG Sphagnum Peat Moss
10 Percent Perlite

When I switched to Fox Farms Ocean Forrest, I noticed a huge difference in growth. Plants love that stuff much better then the MG and Scotts. Didn't switch to the Fox Farms until second and final transplant.


----------



## jesster8459 (Apr 13, 2008)

Your plants look super healthy and amazing!! Good luck man, i hope there GIRLS!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea, me to! All this hard work for some males would suck, but hell, it's definitely taught me quite a bit. So I wouldn't trade that for nothing.

**update**

Both of these babies already smell really skunky. You can't walk into the room and smell them, but if you get close to them and take a big whiff, MMMMM! I'm super stoked about that! I hope these are females!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

*Day 24

*Nothing new today, all stats are about the same. Did notice a little bit of growth, but nothing worth posting.


----------



## LemonHerb (Apr 14, 2008)

They look really nice, very healthy, I wish my plants looked that pretty. They seem smallish for 23 days, does that mean from when they first sprouted or when you first started germination? Maybe it's just because you are growing in such large pots though., so it looks smaller to me in relation.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, I thought the same. This is from sprout. The pictures can be a bit deceiving. They are actually a bit bigger then what they seem. Also, the big ass pots seem to dwarf them.

One of them is much bigger then the other though. Plant 1 is probably a few inches bigger then plant 2.

I'm gonna measure these fuckers and see how big they are. Thanks for stopping by man!

**update**

Also, note that these were grown with CFL's for around two weeks. I think that contributes to them maybe being a bit smaller. When I switched to the 400 watt MH, they took off.

Can't find my damn ruler or measuring tape! I'd say that Plant 1 is roughly 5 inches tall and Plant 2 is about 4 inches tall. I could be wrong though, so I'll have to see when I get something to measure.

You guys think I should let them get about a foot tall, then start flowering or maybe a foot and a half? Also, regarding the smell, do male plants smell skunky? I'm not sure of these guys sex yet.


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I thought the same. This is from sprout. The pictures can be a bit deceiving. They are actually a bit bigger then what they seem. Also, the big ass pots seem to dwarf them.
> 
> One of them is much bigger then the other though. Plant 1 is probably a few inches bigger then plant 2.
> 
> ...


My opinion is width is far more important than height. If it is 6" tall but a foot wide you're rocking! I say this since lights can't penetrate too far so a wide canopy rules - regardless of height. Of course, the plant has to be mature enough to support big-ass buds though.

When you decide to flower is dependent on a few things - mainly the power of your light and how much vertical space you have for them to grow up. Indicas and Indica-heavy hybrids can double in size and sativas seem to never stop growing! They can quadruple in size after switching to 12/12! so be warned.

The smell of male plants is strain dependent. Breeders look for pungent males to pollinate their females so yes, males can have a very strong odor.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for responding man.



> If it 6" tall but a foot wide you're rocking! I say this since lights can't penetrate too far so a large wide canopy rules.


Yea, almost that tall. And yes, they are pretty wide! I'd say Plant 1 is nealy 8 or 9 inches wide.



> When you decide to flower is dependent on a few things - mainly the power of your light and how much vertical space you have for them to grow up. Indicas and Indica-heavy hybrids can double in size and sativas never seem to stop growing! They can quadruple in size after switching to 12/12! so be warned.


I will be using a 400 watt HPS. Not sure on the bulb brand. Aren't there better brands then others?

I got plenty of grow space, probably about 9 ft. Not to worried about that - thank god! Yea, I've read that they will blow up during flower.


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

to be honest, i think a lot of the bulb stuff is hype. i'm sure you'll be pleased by any 400w HPS results.

with that grow space you can greatly increase your yield by letting your plants grow a normal vegetative cycle - like 2-3 months. I saw your plants are wide - that is one of the things i look for in a grow. short and bushy! The trick is to make sure as much light hit your bud sites as possible without hacking the shit out of your plant.

here is an example of lollypopping (cut away all the undergrowth to focus light and the plant's energy on producing buds) before and after....


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

Yea, just what I was thinking about the bulbs. I think this MH I got in here now is some generic one to be honest. It's doing pretty well.

Yea these fuckers seem to grow out and not up. So I guess that's a good thing. I haven't done to much research on lolly popping, but I've seen the topic all over the forums. Seems like a fairly simple process.

I got some CFL's I was using before I switched to the MH. I was thinking about throwing them into the mix to get a little more light on the sides of these guys. Only thing keeping me from doing it, is the fact that I know I'm probably going to run into some heat issues. What are your thoughts?

Also, those shots were done with my friends camera. I'm going to need to get one. The one I currently have is pretty nice, but I want a digital slr camera. What type of camera are you using? I like the Nikon Digital SLR D40, what do you think about that one?


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

same as yours - the more light the better provided heat doesn't become a problem.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 14, 2008)

I picked up some Botanicare Sweet Berry from they hydro store today, so I added that to the info list. This sounds like it will be some really good stuff for my plants during the flower cycle. I've been doing a bit of research on it as well as some stuff called Liquid Karma. I will probably pick that stuff up on Friday.

You guys ever used or seen someone that's used either of these products? I'm interested to see what it can really do. The Liquid Karma is suppose to have, what looks like all 20 essential amino acids. I know from working out that amino acids are the building blocks of protein. Protein makes strong muscles so I'm sure this will make my plants strong and healthy. It's also got vitamins, carbs, and phytohormones.














mmmm..sweet berry


----------



## BlueCheesey (Apr 15, 2008)

*its looking real good man keep it up*


----------



## email468 (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is a post from Earl that goes through some popular brands and what they really are...
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/54183-what-absolute-best-nutrient-2.html#post599256

This is what he has to say about LiquidKarma:
If you are looking for just one thing to add to nutrient regimen, 
Liquid Karma is the one.


----------



## daisy2687 (Apr 15, 2008)

looks good! 

It'll be interesting to see what they look like when you switch to 12/12


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for that link email. Yea, I sure can't wait to see what Plant 1 is going to look like when I start to flower.

I'm going to try and get some pics up tonight.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Day 26

*Plant 1

*





















*Plant 2

*















*Plant 3
*













*
Plant 4


*






*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 52 Percent

Low @ 71 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 78 *F / RH 52 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6

I decided to throw in some pics of the two runts. Plant 4 is the one that my girlfriend was growing outside. When I first brought it to the grow room, it was really yellow and looking bad. It seems to have gotten a little bit bigger and and more green. The leaves don't look nearly as fat and healthy as Plant 1 and Plant 2. Growing it outside for a few weeks contributes to that.

Plant 2 is looking good, but I don't know why it isn't as fat as Plant 1. It has healthy looking stems and is nearly as tall as Plant 1. I sure home it turns out ok. I haven't watered or fed them since Saturday. I'm still using the Bio Vega nutes.

Sorry for the small pics. I'm leaching off of someones wireless right now and that shit is way slow.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

I would expect to see some explosive growth soon - they are still looking good!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

What images did you see? I was updating when you posted that I bet. I still need to add my stats.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What images did you see? I was updating when you posted that I bet. I still need to add my stats.


i saw them before you posted your stats. must have seen the preview maybe.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

So do you think they are going to hit a major growth spurt soon? I'm beginning to smell them in my house when I walk in. I think the smell is traveling through the vents. I sure hope that doesn't mean they are male. Didn't you mention males can smell skunky at early stages? That might have been something else I had read, I dunno.

Here's a shot of all them together to give you an idea of the size of these babies. Yes I know the plant on the bottom right is in a small pot, but this is all I had at the time. I wasn't expecting it to do to well either since I was nursing it back from it growing outside. If it ends up looking real promising or slowing down on growth, I'll throw it in a bigger pot.


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 16, 2008)

wow. there looking real nice grnman... the first one looks like its gonna explode in a while....


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey man, thanks for stopping by. Yea, that baby gets bigger and bigger every day, I sure hope it's a female! When is the earliest you guys have seen signs of sex during vegging?


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

they have a few weeks to go to be big enough to start dating - let alone thinking about sex!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> they have a few weeks to go to be big enough to start dating - let alone thinking about sex!



LOL..ok. I'm just worried they might end up male, so I think about it to much. I've definitely chilled out compared to how I was before. Seems like I was checking on them like every hour or so. I started to not see growth, so I had to chill out.

Next time I do this, I'm going to order a really good strain and shoot for 6 at a time. That way I will have better odds.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

Getting seeds from a reputable seed bank will help greatly but you are wise to get the kinks worked out of your system before making the investment in good seeds. Just don't get discouraged by set backs.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Setback? Never, I use those bad things as a learning utensil. Like you said, I like to get all that worked out so I know what to do next time. 

Yea, I think I'm going to try Nirvana. I've heard that they ship here to the states and people never really have problems. Where do you get yours from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Setback? Never, I use those bad things as a learning utensil. Like you said, I like to get all that worked out so I know what to do next time.
> 
> Yea, I think I'm going to try Nirvana. I've heard that they ship here to the states and people never really have problems. Where do you get yours from if you don't mind me asking?


I think it was this place that i got my favorite seeds:
Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds)

I've tried nirvana but haven't planted enough to really tell - though the seeds didn't look very good.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Hmmm, might give them a try. And they ship to the states?


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hmmm, might give them a try. And they ship to the states?


that's where i'm at. anytime you order seeds you risk having them confiscated. From what i understand - customs sends you a letter saying they intercepted a package and how to claim it. I would recommend not claiming it!

ideally you'd use a non-traceable money order or cash (easily stolen!) and have the seeds sent to a safe location (a place that doesn't have a grow or even smokers would be perfect).


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

Yea, I'm definately not sending money order or cash. I'm going to get one of those pre-paid debit cards. Problem is I still haven't figured out where I will send it.


----------



## email468 (Apr 16, 2008)

i have heard good things about this place but personally have never ordered from them:
Dr Chronics Cannabis seeds bank

But you can search and PM folks who have ordered from them.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 16, 2008)

MMM, that one looks yummy. Reminds me of Trix cereal or Flintstones Fruity Pebbles!

*Carmelicious*
- Indica/sativa 
- 450 gram / m2
- 35 - 65 cm
- 8 - 9 weeks on flowering
- A Happy High - I LOVE HIGHS LIKE THIS!
- good 17 - 20% THC content

This delicious variety with BIG fat sticky buds and sweety caramel flavour is our favorite after dinner smoke.
Caramelicious has been bred for the last 15 years with great success and happyness.
This indica/sativa hybride is crossed back and selected on her sweety taste and great yield.

This might just be the one. I'll do a little more research first.


----------



## rollingafatty (Apr 16, 2008)

that bud looks so yummy!!! 

GL on the grow


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 16, 2008)

yea. isnt peeking in at your plants every couple hours really annoying. the only time u see change is when u wake up the next mornin. and it looks like it grew only a cm..... patience is a such a bitch lol


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 17, 2008)

good plant. but dont use that seedbank


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> good plant. but dont use that seedbank


i am looking for a good seed bank - any recommendations?

why would you avoid Buy Marijuana Seeds and cannabis seeds from Holland - high quality marijuana seeds (cannabis seeds) ?

I'm asking cause i haven't had any problems with them and their seeds were far better than nirvana.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 17, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> good plant. but dont use that seedbank


Yea, what do you recommend man?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 17, 2008)

Honestly, Ive heard amsterdamseedco was TERRIBLE. sometimes they dont even send out the order at all. Very slow, unreliable, dont keep you informed. But thats what ive heard, but from quite a few diff. people so I now believe it. Ive only ordered seeds once, I used Gypsy Nirvana's Seed Boutique and it went perfect. From the moment I clicked the submit button, the seeds were in my mailbox 5 days later. Original Breeder packaging. And takes all form of payments. Although bcseedking.com ive heard is also very good. Basically look for original breeder packaging, thats a must!


----------



## email468 (Apr 17, 2008)

i had a good experience but maybe i was one of the lucky few. it seems like banks are real good for awhile and then the service deteriorates over time.

i guess we always take our chances


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 17, 2008)

Say one of my plants weighed out 250-300 grams wet, what would the dry weight be? Does it cut in half drastically when it dries?

**update**

Ok, I decided to stop being lazy and just Googled that shit. Found a thread on here and most members agreed that you will lose anywhere from 45-70 percent in weight. Bummer, that's quite a bit!

So any of you guys know the real truth behind cops using infrared cameras and other tech., to bust people doing indoor grows? What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok I'm fucken blowed, smoked about 5 keif bowls with some killer nugs! Watched the southpark from last night! WoW IS ALL I can say.

No updates today....


----------



## outrunu (Apr 17, 2008)

wanna follow


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 18, 2008)

What's up man, thanks for stopping buy. I'll have more updates soon. They look like they have grown more since the last post, but I see them everyday.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 18, 2008)

NICE AND CLEAN SET UP. DIRTBAG LIKE, CLEAN.  IM HERE SO NOOOO PHOTO SHOPING, LOL DB. I HAVE TO READ IT A COUPLE MORE TIMES AND THEN MAYBE A QUESTION, BUT IT ALL LOOKS THERE, SO GROWN ON, AND NICE OPS. ILL CATCH UP..... GRNMAN AND THEN ITS ON. DBB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey thanks for stopping by THC! I'm about to update this a bit...photos to come tonight.

*Day 28

*It's been about a week since the last time I fed these babies, so I decided to go ahead and feed today. Temps stayed pretty nice today, stayed in the lowers 70's. Humidity levels were down though. My humidifier has a small tank so I only runs for about 6 or 7 hours. I didn't get to make it home today to change the water, so yea. The high for today was most likely from when I closed the closet door late last night/early morning. So it didn't stay that hot for to long.


*Stats:

*Temp @ 77 *F
RH @ 49 Percent

Low @ 69 *F / RH 42 Percent
High @ 84*F / RH 58 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6

FIJI Water PH @ 7.2-7.5 - This was before I added nutes
FIJI Water PH @ 6.2 - With Bio Vega nutes


I will hopefully get some pics up tonight, if not, I'll post some after they have eaten. Bout to go scoup up some Sour Diesel. I'll be back later guys. 

Questions, comments, concerns? Please feel free to ask away! 


*Plant 1

*














*Plant 2

*








*Plant 3*








*Plant 4

*








These pics were taken before they were fed. Plant 1 seems to be doing very well - as usual! Plant 2 seems to have gotten a little bigger, but hasn't caught up to Plant 1. The other two runts are what they are. Let's hope something good comes out of them. You guys think I should leave them in there? I was thinking, yea I should because It will give me more practice. Hell, Plant 1 and Plant 2 could turn out male and these two would be female. So fuck it, I guess I'll leave em there.

I'm pretty stoned right now. Went and picked up those nugs. Mother fucker sold me out and got rid of most of it. There was only an 8th when I got there. I was hopen to score more since the Bob Marley festival is this weekend. Fuck it, my boys will have mad herb, as well as every other mother fucker there. Here's a couple more random shots for you guys. Thanks for stopping by.



*400 watt MH - Blue Spectrum Bulb

*












*Sour Diesel & Mean Green
*


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice Pic's, I Got A Little Girl, I Hope.. Just A Little Behind You. Bag, Noname, Indi Tho. Heard She's A Good Smoke. Keep It Up Very Nice. Db.


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

so how does the bud smoke? tasty? still a bit harsh?


----------



## BlueCheesey (Apr 19, 2008)

*Our Plants are about the same age, i think yours look tons healthier though, hopefully we will be smokin' our nugs at the same time*


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Hell yea man! I can't wait to flower these babies. Thanks for stopping by. 

What's up THC? Ever get those pics working?

The bud smokes really good email. That Sour Diesel tastes real fruity. Almost a piney/fruit taste. Gets you real high...

So I know email, you and I have talked about this before, but I was thinking of maybe getting a better 400 watt MH? You think I could possibly get a better one? Like a high output or something like this..

Texas Hydroponics :: Grow Lighting :: Replacement Bulbs :: Metal Halide (MH) :: SolarMax Blue Metal Halide MH Bulbs

bonsmilie


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hell yea man! I can't wait to flower these babies. Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> What's up THC? Ever get those pics working?
> 
> ...


I'm feeling confused about MH lighting right now so don't feel comfortable advising on it.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Ok, what about HPS? Do you think that there are certain bulbs that are better then others? I'm feeling that this might be what I could compare to in the A/V world... as, Component vs HDMI..

Is one really better then the other?


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

haha component vs. hdmi is no real question ... but it really depends on what you plan to do with it. There are bulbs out there, like a hortilux bulb, which is a hps bulb, but with tons of blue light to, which is used up in vegging, but still has tons of red/yellow light for flowering.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 19, 2008)

G/man Witch End Are U Talking Gro, Or Blm. I Run A 1000w Mh On The Grw Sd.
And A 1000w Hps On Blm. I Have Heard Some Talk Of Led Lighting Becoming The New Wave, But Need To Res. That Alot More, I Do Stand By My Sys. Both Ballast Are Switchable And Were Worth It, For Emg. Sake. Never Needed To Go There Tho. Just My Thoughts. Db. Sys Is 5 Yrs Old Now And Not A Prob.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> haha component vs. hdmi is no real question ... but it really depends on what you plan to do with it. There are bulbs out there, like a hortilux bulb, which is a hps bulb, but with tons of blue light to, which is used up in vegging, but still has tons of red/yellow light for flowering.


Thanks man, but I can go on and on if you want about component vs hdmi! LOL! Only good thing about HDMI is that it carries these new HD audio formats such as, DolbyTrueHD...DTS-HD. You can still get 8-12 bits of color out of component. And most advanced upscalers and HD DVD/Blu-ray players will still upscale over component. So no need for HDMI. When BD+ and ICT goes into effect, them come talk to me. Y0Nk!

As for that light, I'm gonna check that shit out.

Yea thc, I got myself a switchable ballast since I'm only going to be doing one crow cycle at a time. I was thinken maybe a need a better MH bulb, I dunno.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

lol... conversion bulbs are alright... I went all through veg with my hps tho... you thinking this light for this grow? or ur next grow?

fuck it just get a mercury vapor


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea, I got some generic bulb for free from the hydro store. Pulsrite or somethan. I got a 400 watt MH, but was wondering if there is a better bulb then what I got. Somethan that puts out red and blue would be good. Like the one you suggested. I might just try it out.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 19, 2008)

yup those type of bulbs are great.

Discount Hydroponics - Hortilux HPS Bulbs


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 19, 2008)

Yea, I saw some shit at Home Depot today, but those look just like your standard MH. Like the one I already got. Same goes for their HPS bulbs.

I'm gonna hit the hydro store up Monday. I'll figure it out then.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

Does anyone else here find it hard as hell to decide on a strain? I got ripped before I started looking, maybe that is playing a little role here - LOL! 

So many to choose from...

*Barney's Farm Seeds - Red Diesel*


*Dinafem Seeds - White Widow*

*Sensi Seeds - American Dream*


*Amsterdam - Caramelicious
*
Those were a few that I thought about. Still can't decide.


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

all those strains look good to me. i've been wanting to try some strawberry cough and would love to grow some Nebula!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

I've heard of those, but never seen any pics. I'm gonna check those out. I see you put an a/c unit in your grow room email?


----------



## email468 (Apr 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I've heard of those, but never seen any pics. I'm gonna check those out. I see you put an a/c unit in your grow room email?


yep - finally.


----------



## ru8fru (Apr 20, 2008)

what you trying to get out of it? Potency? Color? Smell? Resin? Yield?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> what you trying to get out of it? Potency? Color? Smell? Resin? Yield?



I want something that has a good high, not like stuck to the couch high, but a nice high. Taste is a plus. Color doesn't really matter as much as taste, smell, and the high. I'm not willing to sacrifice taste for yield.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

You guys know if I will notice droopy leaves from humidity level changes? Say the RH changed from 51 percent to 44-46 percent.

My RH was at about 55 percent earlier and my tank went out. Now it's around 46 percent. A set of leaves on Plant 2 are drooping pretty bad. Plant 1 looks like it might start dropping as well.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 20, 2008)

You Shouldn't This Is Not Panama, Or It May Be For U, This Is The Net. Db.
WATER SCH. WHEN LAST ONE DB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> You Shouldn't This Is Not Panama, Or It May Be For U, This Is The Net. Db.
> WATER SCH. WHEN LAST ONE DB.



LOL @ Panama! Yea, I suppose you're right. Last time I fed/watered was this Friday that just past. They looked fine all that day. Then Saturday night, probably a few hours before the lights were going to shut off, I noticed them starting to droop. Same pattern follows tonight. They didn't start dropping until right around the time I posted last. One more hour till the lights go off.

I've been doing real good with watering and feeding. Wonder what it is? Seems like I remember ru8fru had a similar problem.



**update**

The only leaves that are drooping are the ones right below where a new set of leaves are beginning to grow.

Temps @ 80 *F
RH @ 45 percent


**update**

Well it's 8:39 am and the leaves have returned to normal.

Temps @ 77 *F
RH @ 47 percent

Any ideas you guys?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 21, 2008)

Rh Seems Alittle Low, But I Really Dont Track This Im My Grow, But If She Is Getting Bigger, And Room Temps Are Up, With A Lower Rh, Kinda To Me Sounds Like She's May Be Needing More Water, Do To Growth And Cycle. I Have Seen The Last Set Look Dropish, But Past Off As Moveing Around Making Room For The New Arrvs. In Slow Mo, Plants Wiggle When Growing. Today Can We Get A B4 And After Shot, If Your Sch. Permits. Criplet.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 21, 2008)

No camera today. I will see how they act tonight. As of now, they are still looking stable, no drooping.

I'm also noticing what looks like little yellow dots on the ends of my leaves. They aren't everywhere, just in some spots. Could this be nute burn?

**update**

The yellow spots are pretty much all over Plant 4. Tips look burnt on a set or two. Plant 1 has one near the end of a set of fully developed leaves and the other three are on a set of new developing leaves. I could be tripping out about this, but who knows.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 21, 2008)

No Cam, Poss. Burn Check Your Basics, And Cuss At Her. If It Worsens A Poss. 1/4 STR. Flush With A Little Drainage. But Ride It Out If U Can And Maybe Go To Mc-rent A Camera. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 21, 2008)

Yup THC, they are drooping again.

The flushing thing, I've really never understood that. So too much water can be bad for a plant. So how does flushing not hurt the plant? Is it because you are only giving it a bunch of water at once and not a lot of water over a few days? I don't think things are that bad that I need to flush, but would be nice to know.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yup THC, they are drooping again.
> 
> The flushing thing, I've really never understood that. So too much water can be bad for a plant. So how does flushing not hurt the plant? Is it because you are only giving it a bunch of water at once and not a lot of water over a few days? I don't think things are that bad that I need to flush, but would be nice to know.


YOU ARE ON THE RIGHT PAGE, IT IS A SIMPLE THOUGHT. AND NEVER LETEM SIT IN WATER FOR MORE THAN A 1/2 HOUR OR SO, WILTED LETTECE, BAD.
A FLUSH IS GETTING ABOUT 1/3 OF THE WT. TO DRAIN. WASHING ANY BUILD UP OF SALTS OR NUTES OUT FOR THE NEXT CYCL., IT IS HEALTHY TO GET THIS DRAINAGE EVERYOTHIER TIME U WATER. OR SO BUT U SHOULD ALWAYS HAVE SOME. DB.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanx THC, I'll wait and see what happens. If it starts to look bad, I'll flush.

So if I were to put my pots in the bathtub and pour 1/2 gal of water down them, they will be ok? Just as long as I don't let them sit in the drainage?


----------



## whoreable (Apr 21, 2008)

Make sure you use the correct PH when flushing though. That is still important.

I heard about flushing between feedings to get rid of the old nutes, there is an outdoor grow log on here with massive plants using this technique, massive masssive plants. Tree size stems.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks whoreable...but I don't think I'm going to need to flush. Everything is looking stable today.

Yea I've seen some of those stems on those outdoor plants, pretty impressive! Stems are fucking huge!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 22, 2008)

Today I found an image of what a couple of my plants were showing signs of. It appears to be the first signs of nute burn. I hardly feed my plants so if what I was doing was too much for them, then I'm going to back off a bit. Might go a couple weeks or a week and a half before ever feeding again.

Here's a shot








I still haven't found out what the issue is with the drooping leaves that starts at around 9 o' clock. If i get more time tonight, I'm going to research that a bit.


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Today I found an image of what a couple of my plants were showing signs of. It appears to be the first signs of nute burn. I hardly feed my plants so if what I was doing was too much for them, then I'm going to back off a bit. Might go a couple weeks or a week and a half before ever feeding again.
> 
> Here's a shot
> 
> ...


oh man - i wish my plants just had little spots like that! but you're right to be cautious.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 22, 2008)

What's cracken email? Welcome back!

So I looked into this drooping leave thing and my assumptions were correct. From everything I gathered so far this is a natural thing. The plants will droop at night because they think it's near night time? Like they are getting ready to go to sleep and they don't need their leaves to be perked up as much? This kinda makes sense to me, hell basically it's the only logical answer I can think of. I'm not over watering, they haven't out grown their pots, so maybe?

In other news....

You guys ever wonder what these cock suckers do with all this shit after they chop it all down? Burn it maybe? Yea...ya know they "burn" it...

California's copter cops


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 23, 2008)

What's going on guys? I'm back with yet another update.


Day 33

*Plant 1

*














*Plant 2*















*Plant 3

*








*Plant 4

*







*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 82 *F
RH @ 48 Percent

Low @ 73 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 84 *F / RH 52 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6


Everything seems to be going ok. What I thought to be nute burn was just the beginning of the problem. They seem to be ok now, doesn't look like they are going to get any worse.

The drooping issue I was having seems to be related to them getting ready to go to sleep, if you will. They know that night is coming soon, so they don't perk up as much to save energy I guess. These plants sure are amazing! You can definitely tell that there has been some growth within the last few days. 

Plant 1 is really showing some growth between the nodes. The others, not so much. I hope all is well with these babies!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

I MUST AGREE WITH "E" THOSE ARE NOT REALLY ANY THING. I HAVE IT WORSE THAN THAT, AT HARV. CHECK THE PIC'S IN THE GALL. 1ST 3OR4

 I WOULD WATCH IT AS WELL LIKE "E" SAID, BUT YOUR GROW LOOKS KILL..... AND YOUR ON TOP OF IT. WHEN PPL ARNT, IS WHEN THE SHT. HAPPENS, CRAP OCCURS.... BUT NO SWEAT, YOUR FLYIN AUTOPILOT.
AND YOUR WATCHING THE NUTES....SHE WILL TELL YOU. JUST LISTEN.
I AM IMPRESSED WITH YOUR THIRST FOR KNOWLEDGE, WHEN SOMETHING BUGS U, YULL FIG. IT OUT. YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME IN MY CIRCLE. JUST DONT TOUCH THE CHAIR. LOL DB.

WHEN I WAS A TEEN IN VEGAS, THE FIRE DP. TOOK A MOND FULL OUT TO THE DES. AND LIGHT IT..... THE MEDIA WAS ALL THERE, TONS OF PIC'S SOME COKE GOING UP AS WELL. THERE WAS THESE 3 CLOSE UP SHOTS OF THE CHIEF AND A COUPLE OF HIS GUYS, SOME OFFICERS, AND THE REPORTERS.......THE WIND SHIFTED AND THE PAPERS PRINTED THE PIC'S OF SAID PHUCKING WASTED AND RED EYED AS SHT. LMFAO HARD. THEY PUT AN ENCINERATOR IN THE NEXT MONTH. THE TAX PAYERS OF VEGAS WERE A LITTLE UNHAPPY WITH THE PHOTOS....I BET PIZZA HUT WASENT.  ONE FOR U AND ONE FOR ME.... COMIN AT YA FIRST OF THE WEEK. ALWAYS DIRTBAG.


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

looking real good! keep taking pictures and you'll really see the changes.

if i may offer a bit of advice - be sure not to worry them do death. One of the best things I've ever done for my plants (when they're doing well) is leave them alone


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

Damit, Very Well Said I Must Agree Again. On That 468 Village Idiot.....faker. Db. >


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Damit, Very Well Said I Must Agree Again. On That 468 Village Idiot.....faker. Db. >


thanks! the 468 part is meaningless to me but the Village Idiot is a nod to one of my fave bars when i lived in new york (the bar was in the lower east side - not the one there now).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

Ref, To 911 ??? Db. Not Real Fim. With Ny. A Bit Of A Shut In Last 5 Yrs. This Site Is Really Saving My Ass.


----------



## email468 (Apr 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Ref, To 911 ??? Db. Not Real Fim. With Ny. A Bit Of A Shut In Last 5 Yrs. This Site Is Really Saving My Ass.


i left long before that. but i have a picture of the towers i took while standing on my roof.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 23, 2008)

Sorry Grnman, But That Sht. Still Dont Sit Well Here. Still See The News Of That Morn. In Head Of It..... From Oregon. Never Will Forget. Peace To All Of Us!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> I MUST AGREE WITH "E" THOSE ARE NOT REALLY ANY THING. I HAVE IT WORSE THAN THAT, AT HARV. CHECK THE PIC'S IN THE GALL. 1ST 3OR4
> 
> I WOULD WATCH IT AS WELL LIKE "E" SAID, BUT YOUR GROW LOOKS KILL..... AND YOUR ON TOP OF IT. WHEN PPL ARNT, IS WHEN THE SHT. HAPPENS, CRAP OCCURS.... BUT NO SWEAT, YOUR FLYIN AUTOPILOT.
> AND YOUR WATCHING THE NUTES....SHE WILL TELL YOU. JUST LISTEN.
> ...


Man that's a crazy ass story criplet.

@ email

Yea man, I find myself worrying a bit much. I'm finally starting to chill out a bit. Really it's just the anxiousness. 

I guess I need to start listening to my own advice... _patience is a virtue_...

This growing shit has definitely helped me out in every day life situations. You def. need some fucking patience when attempting to grow this plant. And I'm not a very patient person.... I will cope!!!!

Here's some bud porn from the internet... I LOVE YOU GOOGLE! 







LOOK AT ALL THAT FUCKING KEIF!


----------



## email468 (Apr 24, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea man, I find myself worrying a bit much. I'm finally starting to chill out a bit. Really it's just the anxiousness.


i know it - we all go through it. I'm worried and thinking about them right now and this is one of the times i really don't even need to care! i'm just farting around with this grow and i still get worried and anxious about them.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey you checked out DB's apple juice thread? Pretty interesting...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Grnman Thanks For The Plug.....db. 
The Pic, Damm. I Just Want To Smoke Whats In His Fingernails, Thats Prob. A Day Or 2, Ok A Toke, Dirtbag Smokes Alot.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> The Pic, Damm. I Just Want To Smoke Whats In His Fingernails,


LMFAO! Yea...

What's up guys? My babies have grown a bit since the last pics, but no camera today, so ya..no pics. 

Plant 1 and Plant 2 are 8 and 8 1/2 inches tall. I think I'll wait until they are about a foot tall, then put them on 12/12. I can't fucking wait! Plant 1 has a bunch of growth at the nodes. The others don't really have any. I think I read somewhere that males tend to grow faster then females, especially at the nodes. Is this true?

I also threw two t8's @ 4200k in the grow room. This should give a little extra light on the sides of these babies.

**update** 

So with a little more inspection, I think I may see what looks like pistils. I will definitely know within a week or so with the way this bitch is growing whether or not I'm right.


----------



## sagincj (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey you helped me out on one of my forums. I posted another one in the plant problems forum. I was wondering if you could check it out for me. Your plants look great by the way.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

No problemo man!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

what up man??? so far, so good!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Awww, shit not much. The bong rip I just took, my girlfriend informed that was the last one! I'm sad....lol.

Looks like I'm going to have to re-up. I'm thinking Plant 1 is a female..looks like it's showing signs - wishful thinking!


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 25, 2008)

i have a good feeling about #3.... just a ball park guess it'll be female


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 25, 2008)

Ahh, thanks...Yea I didn't expect Plant 3 or Plant 4 to do to well. Read all the journal to get the scoop on that - yes it is a pain! LOL

I'm shooten for Plant 1 to be a female. It' so nice and bushy!

Funny, we are talking on my thread, then on your thread...then back!

Man I'm ripped...

Like Blue Moon beer?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

mmmm citrusy... lol I do like it... haven't had it but a few times...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Yea man, throw a orange peel in there and yum...

Plants looken good today guys. I'll try and get some pics up later. Thank god that fucking storm has passed. It's suppose to get bad later tonight or tomorrow though.

For those of you that had not seen my other link, I had a bad storm come through last night and it took at my MH. I got it up and running now!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok, so I think most of the REAL drooping problems that I'm seeing with Plant 2 is due to the leaves. The leaves are too big for the small branch so it droops a bit. And at night, when they start to get lazy, it droops more then the others. I'm gonna be ok!!


----------



## TomThom1987 (Apr 26, 2008)

hey man just wanted to stop by and show ya journal so love, and wanted to say thx to all the help you gave me. i will be posting some pic's on the lighti just got got in a few mins, if you could take a look at it i will appreciate it man thx...


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

No problem man, just shoot me the link and I'll be more then happy to check it out.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

what up dog? I just got up lol.... hope the storm don't do anymore damage!!


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 26, 2008)

Looking good. Last night when I lost power I thought to myself a UPS would be good too, lol.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

What's up picaso? Yea bro, I swear I got a sixth sense! I just saw that shit coming.

Wud up jordan? Naw man, no more power outages, thank god. But we are suppose to get another big storm tomorrow night..possibly tonight. Those weather folks usually fuck up though..we will see.

I usually go by what weather.com forecasts. Hows your plants?


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 26, 2008)

I am sadly away from my plant... i MISS HER!! lol


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

Yea, my girlfriend gets mad at me. She says I spend more time with them then her.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 26, 2008)

I just measured the width of Plant 1 and it's 14 inches wide!

Plant 1 - 8 1/2" x 14"

Plant 2 - 9" x 9"

Plant 3 - 7" x 9"

Plant 4 - 6 1/2" x 9"


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Day 37

*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 50 Percent

Low @ 75 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 84 *F / RH 52 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6

PH @ 6.5

I watered today, so I shouldn't need to water for at least another week or so. All the plants are doing well.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 27, 2008)

You've got that grow running like a Swiss watch!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Hey thanks Picaso! My patience is begining to grow thin. Looking at all these peoples buds and other people starting 12/12! The fact that I didn't have any herb for a day really made things worse. I finally scored some last night.

Since this is my first grow and I'm just using some bagseed, I'm really tempted to go into 12/12 now. But the other patient/logical side to me says to wait. I've already come this far and have had very little problems. So if I let them grow to at least a foot, hopefully I will get a great yield.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 27, 2008)

Grnman Do You Have A Fan Going In This Room With Droopy's ??? Leaf's
If So Like U Wouldn't Know Better. Does She Wiggle. Get Your Mind Out The Gutter. The Plant, Slut. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

What's up THC? Yea, I got two oscillating fans running in there on low.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 27, 2008)

And She Wiggles Everytime They Go By. Read Your Post On Vv's, Dude Your Running Perfect, There Is Now Prob's Coming Your Way, Stay The Course, And If There May, I Do Mean Maybe A Prob. We Got Your Back....bro. Db.
Sounds Like Your Covering Some Serious Backage Yourself. If You Were Not Running Clean, They Would Not Be Asking You Questions Or For Your Advice.
Im Getting Ready For That Tiny Pic In Morning, Need One More Day To Recoop. The Clones Will Be Coming Out In The Morn. Before I Start The Catching Up. Ofcoarse After Tiny Pic. Missen The Pack. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Yea, hah...they shake their arse foe show!

Ya everything seems to be running smoothly...I hope to keep it that way. I'm going to try and get pics posted tomorrow.

Good luck on those pics! I can't wait to see em.


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hey thanks Picaso! My patience is begining to grow thin. Looking at all these peoples buds and other people starting 12/12! The fact that I didn't have any herb for a day really made things worse. I finally scored some last night.
> 
> Since this is my first grow and I'm just using some bagseed, I'm really tempted to go into 12/12 now. But the other patient/logical side to me says to wait. I've already come this far and have had very little problems. So if I let them grow to at least a foot, hopefully I will get a great yield.



I hear you. I think you are right to keep on Veging though and I'll tell you why. Forgetting yield, this is a learning experience, you are obviously in it for the long haul, not just a one time deal. When you grow your next crop with some tasty seeds you aren't going to flower early, so why do it now? Like my half-mental swim coach used to say, You can only play as well as you practice! Granted he was insane, but on this point he made some sense. Who knows, you might learn something deep into this veg that will save your next crop of dank bud.

I'm sitting on some smoke so it's easy for me to say, but I think you're 100% right to wait.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

HAHA..crazy swim coach huh? Yea, but what coach isn't crazy though? Think about it..you gotta be pretty crazy to put up with a bunch of noobs and trying to teach them some shit at the same time. 

I'm definitely going to wait it out. I want to yield as much as possible. I was hoping to just get two maybe three ounces out of one plant. I don't know if that's shooting to high? If I keep everything going good and don't stress these babies, I should be ok. 

What do you think?


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well they say that 1 gram/watt are what the pros get and a great first grow is 0.5 grams/watt which about 8 ounces so 2 oz/plant is doable and anything above that is awesome, especially given the unknown nature of those seeds. So yeah, 2-3 is totally doable the way you are looking.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice..yea a q/p per plant would be fucken awesome! 

I'm going to be adding some extra supplements in a couple weeks. We will see how that goes.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 27, 2008)

Grnman Im Pulling That Off Mine And More, Look At There Size And Space "+" The 1000w Hps Spear In The Room. Db. Just My Thoughts Not A Dream Crusher. Realistic. The System.
 A PIC FOR YA BRO, COUPLE MORE IN GALL.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Yea, I saw those DB! Talk about fat ass stems...









So you are pulling off a qp or more off these...













You got a clean setup there my friend...

* DAMN YOU DIRTBAG! DAMN YOU!!* 

How dare you crush my dreams!









BTW...that's a cute pencil you got there..is that your sons?


----------



## winnn420 (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds like you have a smooth grow going bro...keep it up!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks man! Yes, I plan on keeping it that way. Let's keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 28, 2008)

you..... YOU!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

The Av Pic Is The Last Apj Hag4 She Pulled About 35-37g Bone Dry.(about 2'er)
Should Have Bottled Sooner But, Like You Have Said, Gota Love The Orange Peel. I Can Now Pst Pic's Bro, You Need Much Reps For Your Help, With The Retarted, Criplet, Oh Ya Dirtbag Thanks You To....hehehehehehe! Its Play Time. Children... The Monster Has Been Released From Its Cage. Db.  Real Big.  Dont Forget You Will Get A Bit Of Growth In The Beg. Of The Blm. Fase' On The 6" Pot Type I Get About Anothier 3 Or So Inches.

So Funny Lmfao Bro. Dammmm Star Wars Rules. Go Yoda/vv.
Im Starten To Think That Was You In The Pick With Me On The Building, Coaching Sure U Could Make It ,,,,,ya Sure. Go For It!!!!


----------



## jesster8459 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey man thanks for checking out my grow and yours is looking fucking great as well.

Im ready for an update with some pics though i want to see your girls


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Day 38

*Plant 1

*


























*Plant 2

*




















*Plant 3

*













*Plant 4

*









*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 80 *F
RH @ 46 Percent

Low @ 71 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 84 *F / RH 52 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6



All is well in the land of GrnMan. I don't have any complaints today. The only thing that has me thinking is the growth at the nodes on these plants. Plant 1 has a lot of growth at the nodes, as you can see from the images. The others have little or no growth at all. The stems are fattening up on these babies! I can't wait until it's time to go 12/12.

As you can see I've also added a couple T8's on the side there. This seems to have helped a little bit with the growth.



**update**

I might add some extra pics to this as I go. We will see...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

Very Nice, Thanks For Putting In The Ruler. Makes Sizing Much Better, They Look Perfect. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks DB...Yea it's hard to tell the actual size without something next to it. These babies are coming along nice.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

Ima Put The Boy Down And Light My Journal Up.... Roll A Phatty Bro. And Get Some Hand Cream Some Serious Porn Coming. "pamela Handerson" Lol 
Back In An Hour Or So,,, Its Play Time. Serious Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

LMFAO! Right on criplet...will do. I can't wait to see em...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

oooooooh i love em. you going to 12" before flower?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, twelve inches my man. I think maybe another week and a half and maybe I will be there. Anyone got any ideas? Seems like they have been growing nearly one and a half inches a week, maybe more. I'll need to go back and look through the journal. 

DAMN I'M STONED....


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

lucky bastard im running on roaches (not too bad)and res.( bleh)


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

and almost out of that crap too!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

No...not lucky..it was bong resin.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 28, 2008)

aw join the res club hahaha


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

I Hate To Say This But My Neighbor Laughs At Me, 
When Im Out Im Down To Scissor Hash, And Real Hash, Washington States Finest, My Friends In Person Dont Let Me Run Out. He Always Laughs And Says U Poor Poor Bastard,....lmao. Db. I Keep A Smile On His Face He Wants For Nothing. But Is Addicted To The Cookies. Ahhhhh Duh. For Hours.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

I wish I had friends like that DB. People I get my herb from are usually unreliable most of the time. I could get an ounce one month, then probably not see it for another month. And when it does come around, seems like I'm always broke.


----------



## email468 (Apr 28, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I wish I had friends like that DB. People I get my herb from are usually unreliable most of the time. I could get an ounce one month, then probably not see it for another month. And when it does come around, seems like I'm always broke.


Won't have to worry about that much longer


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

Ohhh So Very True... To Be A Grower. Almost A Demi G' Can Make A Person Real Popular. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea...very true email! 

My expectations are high..fuck it I don't care...I want to get atleast 4 oz or more outa this.

Lets just hope they are FEMALE!!

/YoNk

THC...you need to send me a pound of your finest cheeba!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 28, 2008)

Lmao, Love The Vid Clip, It Would Make U Tartttttttttttttttttttttted, I Put Ppl Like Chong To Sleep, I Warn Them, Smoke Them, And They Sleep In The Lazyboy, Its So Funny, Db.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 28, 2008)

GrnMan, your avatar has replaced all those other creepy things in my nightmares.


----------



## winnn420 (Apr 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lmao, Love The Vid Clip, It Would Make U Tartttttttttttttttttttttted, I Put Ppl Like Chong To Sleep, I Warn Them, Smoke Them, And They Sleep In The Lazyboy, Its So Funny, Db.


I wanna be one of the lazy boy victims!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Auzzie07 said:


> GrnMan, your avatar has replaced all those other creepy things in my nightmares.


HAHAHA...I'm sorry my man. Does it make you feel better when I tell you I have nightmares about people ripping my plants outa there pots! Yea, that shit sucks...has happened the last two nights....

I want to be a lazy boy victim as well...









Is that you winnn420?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok guys...I was going to check the lights in my grow room and noticed something on the bulb. There was two little gnats on top of the bulb. They looked like they were fried. They looked stuck to it..I didn't see anymore, but that doesn't mean that there isn't any.

Think this could become a big problem? I guess I'll watch them the next few days and see if I there's more in there. If so, you think those sticky gnat traps will solve the problem?


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hrm. I saw on someone else's grow journal that they got some of this:
Don't Bug Me!

Can anyone vouch for how it works? I think when I get my grow going that it would be a good thing to have on hand, just in case.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 28, 2008)

Yea, that seems like it would work. I'd kinda rather get away with not spraying anything though.

Heh, this kinda made me laugh...



> [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica] Damage can also be caused by diseases or nutritional deficiencies. If youre not sure, take a cutting from a damaged plant, seal it tightly in a plastic bag, and take it to the nursery for identification.




Can you imagine someone reading that shit and actually bringing it into a nursery? 

_Damn!!

_Ahh, I guess I'll see what it looks like tomorrow. Thanks man...


[/FONT]


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 29, 2008)

*"Hey there! Welcome to John Doe's Garden Center. What can I do for you?"*
"My plant is having some issues. Here it is..."
_Pulls out cutting in ziplock bag.
_*"Get out."*


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

hhahahaha....

Damn...off to work for me...


----------



## Picasso345 (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol, that's like calling the cops when your dealer shorts you.


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

So have you decided what you are going to do grnman?

I think the sticky traps would work nice.


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 29, 2008)

Gamble said:


> So have you decided what you are going to do grnman?
> 
> * I think the sticky traps would work nice.*


I agree, and will probably be less expensive than the "Don't Bug Me."

Let's see some more pics soon!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Well with a little bit more inspection, I have not found anymore gnats. Like I said, I don't keep the place dirty...the grow room is very clean. Water doesn't sit around for long periods of time, so I have no idea where they came from. There doesn't seem to be anymore, so I guess I'll just keep my eyes peeled. 

I have to go help my girlfriend MOVE stuff out of her old place and into storage...OH HOW FUN THIS WILL BE...


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

after hearing this i might just put up some sticky traps before i see any bugs, then when i do spot one, it will already be on a sticky trap ha ha


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea, I can't say if it will be a problem for you, but to avoid this at all costs, KEEP THE GROW SPOT CLEAN.

Mines spic and span and I still had those two...


----------



## Auzzie07 (Apr 29, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I can't say if it will be a problem for you, but to avoid this at all costs, KEEP THE GROW SPOT CLEAN.
> 
> Mines spic and span and I still had those two...


Good tip! I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

I already know how I'm going to setup my next grow...I can't wait to get to that point...

I'm going to throw some of those laminate chair mats in the closet so that I can keep the floors extra clean. Then I'm going to rig up some pvc tubing to hang my lights on. This will allow me to raise and lower the lights as they get bigger. I have about 11 ft. of grow space to work with.








Something like that...I'll just cut it to the proper dimensions...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Apr 29, 2008)

WHEN YOU GUYS ARE READY TO TALK BUGS, IF THERE IS A PROB. MY NUTE PIC IN GALLERY SHOWS A STRIP, CANT EXPRESS HOW COOL THESE ARE. NOT A STICKY TRAP, MORE CENTRONILLA, ANYTHING FLYING, DONT EVEN COME AROUND, SPIDER'S TOOOOOO, DIRTBAG HATES SPIDEEEEES...LOL

SOME PORN OF THE COMING HARV. PIC'S FOR GRNMAN. ENJOY, MAY I REC. A PHATTY, WITH DINNER SIR.........






DB. THE WIFE IS OFF TOM ARROW, SO IM ON ALL DAY TOM ARROW...
SEE YA, ITS DINNER TIME. AND YES THE PHATTY. HOPE YUR NOT OUT.!!


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Is that the tip of one of your babies THC? That shit looks yummy!

I see you finally got your picture situation under control...FINALLY!


----------



## Gamble (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey Man got some Photo's today?


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

Naw....not today bro. I try to only take then like every 4-5 days. That way, you can see the true growth. I like making you guys wait anyways.... 

I hit up your journal man..


----------



## jordann9e (Apr 29, 2008)

Why you little! Patience IS a virtue


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 29, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> Why you little! Patience IS a virtue


What's up bro? Welcome back...

So you got your shit all situated over at your place? When you gotta move out?


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 30, 2008)

get some pics up gRn....... im gonna try to get some too.
[email protected]


----------



## GrnMan (Apr 30, 2008)

What's up man, long time no speak...

You got a grow journal up and running yet? If not, get that shit going..


( o Y o ) ( o Y o ) ( o Y o ) ( o Y o ) ( o Y o )


So I had a big problem on my hands today. Thank god for THC! That Dirtbag pulled some shit outa his ass and saved my ASS!

Everything is starting to look better with my plants. We will see how they turn out tomorrow and I'll update this with more info..


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Apr 30, 2008)

yes plz do..... na i havnt made one yet. i dont have a a digi cam at my disposale right now... im tryin to save up for some more grow equip..what happend to your babies tho????

by the way. my babies are about 8 inches tall and one is already showing female pistils.( only 2 1/2 weeks too). cant wait to see if the other two are girls... wish me luck, and to u too mayng...


----------



## JayDRO (May 1, 2008)

whats up GrnMan, just returning teh favor and stopping by on your grow. read the whole thing, as far as the most recent pics go, your plants look really healthy!


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Ok so here's what happened guys. I have been keeping a tight watering schedule, watering like once every 5-7 days. The plants had been doing fine and they would have continued to be fine with that watering schedule. 

Except I had only been giving them about a quart of water. THEY NEEDED more then that. More like a gallon or half a gallon of water. So they all started to look real bad, pretty much wilted. Plant 1 looked the worst and the others would soon follow. I gave them a nice watering late last night and 20 minutes later they already started to look better. They look FUCKING perfect today. All the leaves are looking very healthy.... they are actually pointing up this morning...

I will probably have to feed them again today...

So, as always...never over water..try to water every 5-6 days, but when you do..give them a lot of water.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 1, 2008)

Nice Bro, Looking Forward To The Pic's, Back Up Alittle, We Like The Porn Big, And Need To See The Op's In Action, Set That Ruler In The Pic And Step Back, Yull Love These Pic's...
If U Got Drainage Lst.night Thats Good, Feel The Weight, When Carreid Back?
Pic Them Up Everyday For The Next Wk. On The 4-5 Day They Should Feel Lighter. Water And Nutes Till Alittle Drainage, Let Sit Carry Back. Turn Everyothier Day, Repeat As the calander tells u., Keep a close eye, for a mth. learn them, then its just read the Callander. There's Your Autopilot. Db. 

Porn Pics' Porn Pics'........lol.


"oh and Gamble, can i blow your nose. motor boat bro."


----------



## jordann9e (May 1, 2008)

Sup grmman? yeah i have to move out this weekend. . so, good times. . glad to hear you got the watering down now!


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Ok guys...I got some pics coming you way...need to upload these things to tiny pic and that takes awhile due to the size of them...

Sorry THC...no fulll body shots of the room! Maybe next time..


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Day 41*

Plant 1*





















*Plant 2*















*Plant 3*
















*Plant 4*














*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 52 Percent

Low @ 73 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 58 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6


If you look at Plant 1 second photo, you can see how yellow the bottom leaves got from not getting enough water. They turned yellow within a day! I'm sure they had been stressing a few days before then finally decided to crap out on me. Thanks to THC, we got this under control. I'm going to be feeding them Bio Vega nutes later on today. 

I had quite a bit of run off from the watering last night. I finally got an official number on my soils ph and it read 6.2.

The stems are really starting to fatten up on Plant 1. Plant 2 is nearly 12 inches tall now. From looking at the ruler it looks to be about 11.5 inches. I hope all continues to go well from here on out.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

got my pics up check um out


----------



## Random Haze (May 1, 2008)

add fan and get the lights closer... looksl ike a lot of stretching


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Random Haze said:


> add fan and get the lights closer... looksl ike a lot of stretching


Dude did you even bother to read any of my journal? If so you would have know that I KNOW plant 4 is stretched. There is a reason it looks like that and it's not because of the light I have now. Also, I have two fans in there! Actually, it's not even that stretched, look at the fucking nodes..


Next time you comment on a journal, I suggest you read the entire thing!









**update**

I had went a bit crazy this day...pay not mind..


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

you tell um grnman


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 1, 2008)

Nice Update, Soil Is Still Looing To New. Water Everywere But The Stock. Get All Her Dirt, Wet. No More Anything For Atleast A Few Days. Did U Feel There Weight When U Carried Them Back Home.?? Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Nice Update, Soil Is Still Looing To New. Water Everywere But The Stock. Get All Her Dirt, Wet. No More Anything For Atleast A Few Days. Did U Feel There Weight When U Carried Them Back Home.?? Db.



Yea, man...they were definitely heavier. Now I have a good idea of when to water them again other then the calender day. 

Trust me, I gave them a heavy dose of water DirtBag. They looked like they were about to die last night until I watered them. I wish I could have got some before and after shots.

The soil I originally had them in seems like it might be a problem. It doesn't take in as much water as the Ocean Forrest does. It's all clumped together and shit...teriible terrible soil mix. 

This is why I tell some of you guys that the texture of MG and Scott's sucks...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 1, 2008)

Been Thinking Of Taking One To The Edge, For Schooling Perps. Then Bring Her Back. Ive Done It B4 Not On Perp. Scary Sht. When U Open The Door And One Of The Bitches Didn't Get Watered, And Looks Like Lettece. Lol Db.

And Be Nice To The Noob, We All Were There, Just Trying To Help. That Could Have Been The Best Grower In The World, One Just Never Knows. Just My Thoughts. Grnman Needs To Smoke More.......


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Yea I suppose so, I just don't have time for stupidity. I deal with lazy people all day long..it gets old

I think an experienced grower would have taken the time to read the entire journal and understand the situation here, before making any suggestions.


Soooo on that note DB...

I'm going to take you up on that suggestion and go smoke a bowl. Got some Blueberry today...

BTW..thanks for saving my ass again. I'm actually glad that happened so I can know what to do if this ever becomes a problem again.


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

i will also be keeping a note on yellowing leaves for watering needs. hey that rimes...cool!


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

You will already know that you probably got a problem by the time those turn yellow. They will look real droopy, similar to over watering. But yea, look at the very bottom leaves as they are the ones that will die quicker since they are so small.


----------



## JayDRO (May 1, 2008)

plants look a superb green! i like that green. only means good things!


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Thanks bro...








*GROW MY CHILDREN....


*
Plant 1 Before







Plant 1 After


----------



## Gamble (May 1, 2008)

what a dramatic change...its a beautifull thing!


----------



## GrnMan (May 1, 2008)

Oh yea! I'm so proud of them. I love to see before and after pics. I got more laying around on one of my USB sticks somewhere, I'm going to look for them.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 2, 2008)

Yes, Yes, Grow My Childrens Grow,.....ummmmmmmmmmmmm Shakalaka Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Oh! Was This The Saa-ounce, Pass The Peace Pipe Bro., Grow That Sht. Db. 

GRNMAN,,,,, ARE YOU CRYING IN THAT LAST POST.???? TRUTH. BRO, TRUTH... CUZ I TEARED UP ALITTLE. "SNIFFLE"...
GAMBLE, HAVE U SHARED THE "BLUR" WITH THE REST OF THE CLASS... HMMMM!!!?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

Looking good! You have got to be just a day or two from sexing?


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Yes, Yes, Grow My Childrens Grow,.....ummmmmmmmmmmmm Shakalaka Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm, Oh! Was This The Saa-ounce, Pass The Peace Pipe Bro., Grow That Sht. Db.
> 
> GRNMAN,,,,, ARE YOU CRYING IN THAT LAST POST.???? TRUTH. BRO, TRUTH... CUZ I TEARED UP ALITTLE. "SNIFFLE"...
> GAMBLE, HAVE U SHARED THE "BLUR" WITH THE REST OF THE CLASS... HMMMM!!!?



HAHAHA..yea THC...I was crying...I'm so proud of these guys... 

What's happen' picasso? Yea man, I've been looken real hard and I haven't see any signs of sex yet...any ideas when that might happen? I'm thinking about throwing them in 12/12, sometime next week possibly.

Ok guys...big problem here. Plant 4, the runt of the group, has some shit all over the bottom of the leaves, I mean everywhere. Looks like bugs and their eggs. I took it out and left it outside so that it can't contaminate the rest of the group. They all seem fine, no eggs or bug looking things on them. Seems like I read somewhere what these things are. I'm going to be researching this today.

Any ideas?? Are the other ones going to be ok?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> HAHAHA..yea THC...I was crying...I'm so proud of these guys...
> 
> What's happen' picasso? Yea man, I've been looken real hard and I haven't see any signs of sex yet...any ideas when that might happen? I'm thinking about throwing them in 12/12, sometime next week possibly.
> 
> ...


Damn. I bet the others are already contaminated. Where were the eggs and bugs? Underneath the leaves? Color?


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

NO way man, don't say that!

They were every where under neath the leaves. Mostly on the bottom leaves. The top leaves didn't have nearly as much. They were a whitish yellow...

Looked mostly like eggs...when I rubbed the leaves, all those eggs or whatever they were stuck to my hands. Real nasty... Any ideas??


**update**

Really I guess this is all my fault for not listening to what I really thought I should do. Plant 4 is the one I brought in from outside. I told myself not to do this because it would probably lead to bugs or something of that nature. Now look what happened! It didn't look like it had anything on it when I first brought it in. It looked fairly healthy, other then the stretching. This really sucks...


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

Lol, I'm not going to type the words about what has whiteish eggs. I know you have this link, but they have bug pics at the end.

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!


----------



## tech209 (May 2, 2008)

fuck man that plant one after is fucken amaze'n really great job bro .....................


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Thanks bro, lets just hope the rest don't end up with some fucking bugs on them. I got a magnifiying glass and looked at all them carefully. They seem to be ok.

Thanks for thank link picasso, I'll check that out..

Looks like it could almost be spider mites. They kind of look like their eggs, but I don't see anything that actually looks like the bugs themselves. 

Ok, I've read more about them and it says you can't see them with the naked eye. I can definitely see something, most likely eggs like I said before. So maybe it's not spider mites?


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

if you grab two spunges, wet them and VERY gently put the leaf in between. and slide off. do that to all of them twice and you should get it under controll


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 2, 2008)

It Could Be Thrips Poss. Get One Of Those Strips In My Journal. And There Gone. Your Plants Are Small Enough, And If The Infestation Has Just Begun Then I Would Hand Wipe And Rinse Each Leaf, With A New Fresh Sponge, Rinse Each Time, Or Leaf. This Is The First Line Of Deff. In My Books For Smaller Plants With This Issue. Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 2, 2008)

Gamble U Gona Share The Blur......db.


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

whats the Blur?


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys...yea I took a look at thrips and spider mites, they don't really look like then from the pics I've seen. But what the fuck do I know right?

I'm going to get something and wipe them all off. They rub off fairly easy...I just hope there isn't any live ones around. Do they usually lay eggs then die?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 2, 2008)

Like Everything Else On The Planet,,,,yes Sir. Its Call "life" Insert Gospel Here. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Ok, so I thought those were eggs when they were really the bugs themselves. They are like a yellowish white..maybe more white. They are really small and you can see them crawling around all over the plant. They are every where now! At the nodes, on the stems, and on the leaves. They seem to like the hot weather because they weren't doing that in my grow room.

Ideas??

Actually, now that I've seen more pics and those things I thought were eggs started to move... I think they are spider mites!

They kinda look like this bug on the right:







This really sucks...should I try to save my baby? It was just the runt and I wasn't expecting much from it, but it was really starting to take off. Does this mean this fucking things could be everywhere in the grow room? Do you suggest I take the plants out and vacuum the shit outa the grow room?

Some of them look to be a milky white color, then I see some that look black. Do they turn this color when they have been feeding?

**UPDATE**

Any one ever use those sprays that contain pyrethrin to eliminate these things?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

Yes,they change color as they EAT YOUR BABIES. Spider mite is the words I was afraid to type, lol.

I've never fought them. Everything I've read though sounds like there are no half measures. You are in a life and death battle now.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

Spider Mites


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Yes,they change color as they EAT YOUR BABIES. Spider mite is the words I was afraid to type, lol.
> 
> I've never fought them. Everything I've read though sounds like there are no half measures. You are in a life and death battle now.


Yea, I figured that much....

I'm going to head to Lowes or Home Depot to see if they carry anything that contains pyrethrin. If not, then I will head to the hydro store first thing in the morning.

I cleaned out my grow room and put the infected plant outside.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I figured that much....
> 
> I'm going to head to Lowes or Home Depot to see if they carry anything that contains pyrethrin. If not, then I will head to the hydro store first thing in the morning.
> 
> I cleaned out my grow room and put the infected plant outside.


Sounds like you caught it early. Good luck.


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Yea, they were all chillin under the leaves when I first spotted them. When I moved them outside they where fucking everywhere! Apparently they like the heat so I guess they woke up or something.


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (May 2, 2008)

Sheit, GrnMan.

I've been having a good time reading your journal. Those are some good looking plants you have going there. Best of luck fighting those fuckers!


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Thanks bro...I need all the good vibes I can get...

Send them my way like this..

_HMMMMMMMMMM...HMMMMMM

_







I'm on my way to Lowes right now to see what I can find.


----------



## KushMaster85 (May 2, 2008)

I Feel Your Pain. I Had Mites About 1 Week In To Flower. I Thought I Got Ridd Of Those Bastards But In The 8th Week Of Flower They Returned With Vengence. My Problem Was That The Stuff I Bought Did Not Kill The Eggs Only The Mite. So When I Had A Few Warm Days In The Mid To High 80s In The 7th Week The Eggs Hatched And Then Infested My Beutifull Plants Once Again. They Still Had 2-3 Weeks Left Befor They Were Done. O Well It Seems You Have Caught Them While Still In The Veg Stage. I Have Read That Anything With Neem Oil Is Good To Use. I Could Not Find Anything So I Went With A Pesticied. It Caused Some Problems With The Leaves On My Plants But All In All It Was Minimal. To Help Combat These Bastards It Is Sugested That You Lower The Max Room Temp To The Mid 70s And Using Fans 24hrs Will Help To Slow The Progress Of The Mites And Alow The Product That You Find Do Its Job. I Suggest That Once You Finish This Grow Leave The Lights On And Raise The Temps To About 90 (this Should Alow Any Eggs Left In The Room To Hatch. Then Break Down Everything In The Room And Spray With A 5-10% Bleach Solution. You Should Be Ok It Sounds Like You Are Acting On This Issue. If You Dont Catch The Mites Early And Act Then You Are Facing A Hard Battle. Good Luck

Km!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

Hey thanks for stopping by and for the advise Mr. Kush!

I went to Lowes and picked up a new digital timer...a spray bottle...and of course, THE MITES KILLER!

------------------------------------------------

* Operation Pwn Spider Mites*

Cominsing in tee minus 10...9...8...7...6...5...4..3...2...1..







Above we have a spider might party and several of their friends. I decided to break up the shindig with some *3-in-1 Garden Spray*. This is suppose to be safe for most plants and fruits/vegetables. It contains potassium salts and sulfur. It is derived from natural fats and plant oils.








I sprayed all the soil on the plants that hadn't been affected just for safe measures. I also sprayed the infected plant all over the stems and under the leaves as well as on top.

We shall see what this does. So if anyone has had this problem or is interested to see the outcome for future refrence...*STAY TUNED.*


----------



## Gamble (May 2, 2008)

GrnMan Noooooooooooooo.
what you do to the avatar.
Noooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 2, 2008)

Lol, * Operation Pwn Spider Mites. Good luck!
*


----------



## GrnMan (May 2, 2008)

y0 picasso, what's cracken bro? You doin good?

So I got Plant 4 in rehab right now..that bitch is starting to look better. I just sprayed her down again...

I'm thinking after I nurse her back to good health, I'm going to put it into 12/12 as a test to see what I can get out of it. It will be out on the back of my patio where it will get plenty of light from 6 am to 6 pm.

May the force be with me...







BTW..

I'm drunk and stoned...figuring out this digital timer is pretty hard...


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 3, 2008)

Oh damn, son. Spider mites must be a bitch. Good luck killing them all off. Those fuckers are some bastards. I mean, you can't blame them for having a good taste in a plant to fiend off of, right?

I'll be checking in to see how it goes.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 3, 2008)

Lmfao, Gm "the Party" Will Be All Day, Son'sa Biitchees......

Alittle Ac/dc : Dong............dong............dong..............for Whom The Bells 

Toll............ Dong..........dong...........dong............they Toll For Theeeee.... 

Db. May The Force Be With U, Always....


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

Yea...they are a bitch auzzie..thanks for the support.

@ THC

Well lets hope they don't stay too long. I put them outside this morning and they don't look to be in full force like they were yesterday. I'm going to continue spraying them with the solution and with water. 

BTW..

I got that damn digital timer figured out! It was more complicated then my other one...that shit was hard to program when you're drunk and stoned....I usually don't read directions when it comes to things like that...I just mash buttons..


----------



## Picasso345 (May 3, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea...they are a bitch auzzie..thanks for the support.
> 
> @ THC
> 
> ...


Lol, I tried the mashing method with my timers and I ended up having to read the directions too. 

With those mites, I think they trick you. You think you killed them all and then 3 days later or whatever it is, all the eggs hatch and you are back to square one.


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Lol, I tried the mashing method with my timers and I ended up having to read the directions too.
> 
> With those mites, I think they trick you. You think you killed them all and then 3 days later or whatever it is, all the eggs hatch and you are back to square one.



What's up bro....

Yea, I know what you mean. This is why I stuck them outside, cuz they love the weather out there and they start becoming active once they are out there. I saw a few running around, but nothing like it was yesterday. I sprayed all around the soil, so hopefully if anything hatches that will prevent them from doing too much damage.

I'm going to go ahead and put that plant in 12/12 starting tomorrow, regardless if they are there or not. This will be an experiment...

LOL @ the mashing buttons... yea man, that shit was asking me stuff like astro days and when I saw that I was completely baffled...

Houston Astros maybe? Nahh...can't be - LOL!







My new cap that arrived in the mail...


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

Now I got a big ass beetle looking thing in the pot. What could this be? Something that will eat the spider mites? I'll try and find a picture.

It doesn't look like any of the pests I've seen from searching on my spider mite problem.

It looks like a Vine Weevil, but doesn't have those yellow spots on it's back.

Man this is wild, I have no idea how these things have gotten into my grow room. When I go in there, I'm not wearing shoes or dirty clothes. I don't even have a backyard, so It's not like I'm bringing them in...how the hell do these things find my plants...It's like they got a homing device.


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

Well it looks like that stuff did the trick. I just came from outside and didn't see any movement on the plant. I sat out there for about 5 minutes and watched the plant closely. Those fuckers where everywhere yesterday around this time. I will continue to watch the plant over the next couple of days. 

I still don't think I'm going to put it back in the mix with the others though.









**update**

The few that are still on the plant are completely brown now. I would suspect this means that those are dead. Still haven't seen any movement.

/3-in-1 FTW!


----------



## Gamble (May 3, 2008)

good job mate


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 3, 2008)

So how big is the infected, or used-to-be infected, plant?


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

Auzzie07 said:


> So how big is the infected, or used-to-be infected, plant?



Roughly 7" tall. This should be interesting if it turns out to be a female. I'm interested to see how well it grows being outside.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 3, 2008)

Good Job, Bro. Keep A Visual. And Wait For There, Eggs. I Believe We Talked Sooner In The Thread About The Rise In Temp. Will Hatch The Eggs And Then Kill Them 2, The Bells Tolled, Grnman, 1 Little Shts 0


----------



## GrnMan (May 3, 2008)

What's up man!? Ya I think I might have this under control. 

Something else came up today...BEEN PRETTY STRESSFUL..

I had to move the grow to another part of my apt. This means that I had to completely sterilize the new area. THIS TOOK FOREVER.. The new area is a lot bigger and stays a bit cooler. 


Day 43

*Stats Today:

*Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 52 Percent

Low @ 73 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 58 Percent

Light Cycle @ 18/6

Plant 2 is 12 inches tall now. Plant 1 is roughly 11.5 inches..pushing 12. I'm thinking Plant 2 is showing signs of stunted growth. The top new leaves are looking sad and wrinkly.


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 4, 2008)

I'm interested to see how big the 7 inch, previously infected, turned to outdoors, plant turns out. Maybe some pictures in the near future?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's up man!? Ya I think I might have this under control.
> 
> Something else came up today...BEEN PRETTY STRESSFUL..
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the leaves. It is ridiculous that we have to treat our grow like Anne Frank and hide them by moving from room to room just so the Nazis don't find them.

Post a pic of the stunted leaves, I'll dig deep in the King Bullshit Bag and get you some advice, lol.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

@ auzzie

Yea bro, I'll get pics of Plant 4 as soon as I get that camera. I really hoping to pick up a digital slr with my stimulus check.

@ picasso

Plant 2 is looking better today. I think it might have been from the stress they went through from not getting enough water the other day. It still doesn't look nearly as good as the others though. Thanks for helping me out..I'll try and get pics today.

LOL @ Anne Frank!








I'm also going to go to HD today and maybe pick up one of those cheap 400 watt HPS bulbs.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

When I get ready to flower, what would you guys say would be a good way to transition them into the new light cycle? When my lights go off at 12 am, should turn them back on at 6 am and let them run until 6 pm? Seem like I've seen some people on here that give them 24 hours of darkness before switching? Maybe not, I need to go read more about this.

Outside, the summer days would grow shorter as it gets time for them to flower, so I thought it might be good to slowly bring them to this cycle? Am I thinking way too much about this?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 4, 2008)

My understanding is that when the plant sees 12 hours of continuous dark, it starts producing a hormone to begin flowering. So all the time spend easing her down really doesn't matter. It is only when it hits 12 hours that flowering starts so bring it right down from 18/6 and let the party start.

As far as when to start the new lighting, when they go out at midnight, I would give them 12 hours of dark and then after you get in the 12 hours, I would light them as soon at they reach the time you want to run the cycle. What times do you want to have them lit on the new schedule? I go with my least likely time for visitors - 10 p.m. -10 a.m.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

I'd rather have the lights come on at 6 am and go off at 6 pm. My new room doesn't have windows so I guess I could go with your schedule. 

I work from 9 am to 5 pm, so the 6-6 schedule would be ok. So lets say I want to start flowering tomorrow, should I cut the lights off at 6 pm today and have them come on at 6 am tomorrow?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I'd rather have the lights come on at 6 am and go off at 6 pm. My new room doesn't have windows so I guess I could go with your schedule.
> 
> I work from 9 am to 5 pm, so the 6-6 schedule would be ok. So lets say I want to start flowering tomorrow, should I cut the lights off at 6 pm today and have them come on at 6 am tomorrow?


I don't know the proper answer. I think there a rule, I just don't know it. What you propose seems perfect to me.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Sounds good to me as well. I might just do it if I go and pick up that bulb today. 

I'm still a bit hesitant on spending 100 dollars on a bulb that has both color spectrums, what are your thoughts on this?

So the HD bulb might just have to be good enough.


----------



## cannabum13 (May 4, 2008)

your plants are lookin awesome man! ill keep checkin in on this one to see how ur flowering goes...sweeeeet


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

man your plants are beautiful...no damaged leaves...your doing a A-1 job


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Hey thanks for the comments guys. I don't think I'm going to make it to the store today. My girls got the car and I'm pretty baked. So either I will go 12/12 on Tuesday or I'll wait till Friday when I get paid so I can pick up a better light.

Plant 4 seems to be suffering from the heat outside. Some of the leaves are curled up and crispy. I'm not bringing it back into the grow room, so I'm just going to let it run it's course.

I still haven't seen anymore mites on it either. That spray seems to have really worked.


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 4, 2008)

An avatar change I see. The other one creeped me out a bit, but it's good to know those spider mites are gone for good.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

Yea, I've been going threw avatars like crazy. I like to keep it fresh ya know...

This one was more of a joke that I had created over in emails thread.

And yes, I believe the spider mites are officially gone.


----------



## GrnMan (May 4, 2008)

So I'm officially going 12/12 starting at 12 am. I'm going to use the MH for a day or two, then switch to the HPS.

_May the force be with me..

_


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 4, 2008)

You Grow That Sht. Grnman Grow That Sht. Bro. Db.  Ummmmmmmmmmm, Ummmmmmmmmmm Shakalaka Ummmmmmmmmmmm. Lol Force,,,,, Force The Bitch To Do What You Want.... Threaten Midevilness On Them. And Then If They Dont Listen, .... Go Midevil On There Ass, U Warned Them, Just Like The Bugs See, Ima Worrier.... Worrier..... Do The Spider Mites Want To Come Out And Play-e Yahy.


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> You Grow That Sht. Grnman Grow That Sht. Bro. Db.  Ummmmmmmmmmm, Ummmmmmmmmmm Shakalaka Ummmmmmmmmmmm. Lol Force,,,,, Force The Bitch To Do What You Want.... Threaten Midevilness On Them. And Then If They Dont Listen, .... Go Midevil On There Ass, U Warned Them, Just Like The Bugs See, Ima Worrier.... Worrier..... Do The Spider Mites Want To Come Out And Play-e Yahy.


 
....i love stoners


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 4, 2008)

12/12 at 12. It was meant to be.


----------



## cannabum13 (May 4, 2008)

good luck man...do it up!


----------



## ru8fru (May 5, 2008)

hope they take well to the switch.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Ok guys...I woke up this morning to something so beautiful. I got some pics coming your way.


----------



## JayDRO (May 5, 2008)

cant wait for the pics!


----------



## cannabum13 (May 5, 2008)

yea me 2 hurry up damn it lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guys...they are still uploading.

Oh yea, who ever it was that asked for the pics of plant 4 that had the mites, I got sum shots of that as well.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Day 45 - Day 1 of Flower
*

Plant 1*





















*Plant 2*





















*Plant 3

*













*Here's a shot of Plant 1 and Plant 2

*








*Here's Plant 4 that is now outside - Spider mites can't fade her style!

*








* Stats Today:*

Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 45 Percent

Low @ 73 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 80 *F / RH 55 Percent

Light Cycle @ 12/12


Last night Plant 2 was looking pretty sad. I'm sure this was from the under watering abuse it had endured. So I decided to water again and added some nutes in there as well. 

I woke up this morning to find that it was looking better then ever and grew about an inch or so! Plant 3 and 1 are looking sad in the above pics because they needed water as well. I would have given them water last night, but I wanted to wait until it had been a whole 5 full days since the last watering. 

Five minutes after I gave them water, they perked right up! It's funny, it's as if they knew they were going to get water today, so they were telling me to hurry the fuck up! These damn plants are so resilient. They know when it's time for them to go to sleep and when it's time for food. Just watch your plants folks, they will tell you when they need things.

I need to go back and look through my journal, but for those of you that are interested, I believe I have only fed these babies 2 or 3 times since they were in veg. If you don't have a big grow going, don't buy a huge bottle of nutes.

I decided to roll with the cheap HPS bulb from Lowes. Only cost me 22 dollars! Next time I might get one of those EYE Hortilux to see if there is a huge difference in growth.

BTW...yes, that is a new room they are in. LONG STORY...

Thanks for stopping by..


----------



## cannaboy (May 5, 2008)

nice...sooo much green...lol...plant 3 looks like she's hugging herself.....you have a busy/stoned summer coming up grnman....them gals are my type


----------



## JayDRO (May 5, 2008)

nice and green! thats what i like to see!


----------



## ru8fru (May 5, 2008)

plant 2 looks good


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> nice...sooo much green...lol...plant 3 looks like she's hugging herself.....you have a busy/stoned summer coming up grnman....them gals are my type



LOL...it does! That's wild...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

Nice Pic's G'.... Dirt Is Looking Better Too. Lol Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Yea DB, they got a huge fucking dose of water today. I'm going to be feeding them some Bio Flores nutes, along with some other supplements. I can't wait to see how they react to those.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

Deff. Looks Like U Got This Under Contrl. Go Slow With The Nuting, Bro. Dont Want To See Ya With A Broken Heart.... Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

Ya I plan on being careful here. So what's the deal with the molasses thing? What's the purpose of that? I've seen people doing it on here, but never looked into it's purpose.

BTW..thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 5, 2008)

There Is Alot Of Stuff In It, That Is Benificial For Our Plants Un Sulfated Grannys Org. Rec... A Tsp Per Gal. Dose Will Give The End Result Of Blm More Weight. U Might Want To Get Some. G" Db. 

Im Out For The Night, Cant Feel The Hands Anymore..... Hit Ya In The Morn.


----------



## GrnMan (May 5, 2008)

1 tsp per gallon huh? So do you add this when you feed or does this get added when you aren't feeding that week?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

Side Bar Call Me On The Feeding. That Week...??? And Yes Right Along With Everything, Its Just Like An Additive... Hit Me With A Pm To Remind Me And Well Go There Bro... Snap'. Lol Db.


----------



## jordann9e (May 6, 2008)

i've heard up to 2T per gallon...


----------



## cannaboy (May 6, 2008)

i went about 3tbls with no negative results...the plant will only use what it needs anyway


----------



## HazyEyes (May 6, 2008)

The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing. Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, chlorophyl, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).

THC is not water soluable, and the bud is protected from air/light, enabling potency to be maintained at it's highest levels, while the nasty chemicals are flushed out. Some growers report being able to add nutes all the way up to their harvest date because the water cure takes care of the built up chemicals.

Because of its speed, stealth and clean taste, water cure is very inviting to most non-commercial growers. The commercial grower might not be attracted to the water cure, as the weight of the bud is diminished.
Water cure can also be attractive to those smoking/cooking with suspect cannabis (schwag), moldy bud, pest infested bud, unflushed bud, etc.
How will my bud taste/smoke/smell/look?

Properly water-cured buds (submerged for 7 days and properly dried) will have a clean, thick taste when smoked, as well as being more potent than air-cured buds. This is one of the major advantages to the water cure; a quick drying process that retains potency and has a clean taste and flavor.
Smoking reports vary, however most people agree that water curing provides a very clean, smooth taste. Those with hashier, sandlewood/piney and harsher strains will find this method enjoyable for the clean, thick flavor without the edge (like a fine whisky).

However, those with frutier tasting strains have mixed results. They report the smoke is almost too smooth - much of the fruity/citrussy flavor removed.
The smell of the bud is greatly diminished, which many believe is one of the positive side-effects of water curing. Some also report a diminished smell in the smoke itself.

Water-cured buds tend to look more earthy and dark in tone. Some say the bag appeal is decreased, however proper care while water-curing can improve bag appeal.

*What do I need for this? What is the process?*
1. A container hold your bud and appropriate water (about 4 times as much water as amount of bud). A cooler with some kind of drainage works great.
2. A dehydrator or low-impact heat device. Dehydrators work great and cost about $40 from walmart. Radiators work well (as long as it isn't too hot), and some report using hair dryers.
3. A cool, dark place to put the water-curing container.
You need at least 7 days to do this, any less than seven can result in undesireable quality. Even 5 days in water is not enough - you need seven!!!
Plop in your freshy cut buds (or schwag, whatever, but fresh buds work best) into enough water to completely submerge the buds. The buds will float to the top for the first few days of this, so you need something to hold them down (a block of wood, a plate, etc). Change the water every day for 7 days, any less than seven could result in undesirable results (trust me). Try not to disturb the buds when changing the water as plant material can break off more easily (read: trichomes). Always keep the lid of the cooler open, do not seal off the container.

The water may take on a yellowish/greenish (even brownish) tint each day, more so as the bud becomes completely saturated with the water. It will probably also stink. This is good, as it is the nasty chlorophyl and salts are exiting your plant.

After 7 days remove the buds from the water. They will be sopping wet, and can be dried relatively quickly. You can purchase a food dehydrator from wal-mart for about $40 and consensus tells us this may be the best method for drying. Put the dehydrator on the lowest setting and dry for about 5 hours or so.

Radiators and other low-impact heating devices can also be used. Users have reported hair dryers working with some success, as well as hanging the wet buds on a clothes line with a fan circulating air. The important thing to do is to ensure the buds dry quickly enough to not become moldy, but with as low-impact of a drying environment as possible.

What I plant to do, as I wont be doing a massive drying here, is place them on a paper plate, and place it on my monitor, for some gentle heat to dry them out.


*7 DO'S and DON'TS of water curing*
1. Do not close the lid on the cooler. As the chlorophyll bleeds off into the water it evaporates - this is good and sealing the cooler just puts the crap back in the water.
2. Keep out of direct sunlight. I just put the cooler in the garage and that's the end of that.
3. Don't stir or agitate. This serves no useful purpose.
4. Don't bother straining the water for trichomes when you change it each day. I've tried it countless times and have yet to get enough trichones to make it worth the effort, though some hairs will break loose.
5. I've water cured as long as 9 days, but there was no real improvement over the 7 day mark - so why bother?
6. Do use a dehydrator. They cost $35 over at Walmart and you set it on the lowest possible setting. Mine takes about 5 hours to dry out a 1/2 pound of sopping wet buds. If you line dry make sure there is a drip tray or tarp for them to drip on.
7. DO NOT water cure seeded buds that were intentionally seeded so you can harvest seeds. Air cure these buds only...
What is the dry-weight ratio comparison with air curing?
Dry weight using air cure usually returns about 25% of the freshly cut bud weight. That means if you had 10 grams of freshly cut plant, you would get about 2.5 grams dry.


----------



## Gamble (May 6, 2008)

Killer Dude!


----------



## tech209 (May 6, 2008)

lookin good so far man.....that one plant does look like its huggin itself..........other then that very clean job man...............


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Yea it does look like that, no anymore though...

Thanks for all the comments guys, I need to go back and read all of this shit again, specially haze's post.


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> The water cure has only recently come to light as a widely accepted form of curing. Water curing uses osmosis to flush out the chemicals, chlorophyl, pesticides, pests, and anything else you would rather not be smoking. The water cure is also very fast (about 7 days) with optimal quality (as compared to 30 days air curing), and as well does not stink like an air cure does. Water-cured buds are also more potent than air-cured (however there is proportional weight loss to potency increase).
> 
> THC is not water soluable, and the bud is protected from air/light, enabling potency to be maintained at it's highest levels, while the nasty chemicals are flushed out. Some growers report being able to add nutes all the way up to their harvest date because the water cure takes care of the built up chemicals.
> 
> ...


Damn man, that's pretty crazy. I never even thought that would be possible. So you soak them in water for 7 days, huh? Seems like it would ruin the bud, but I guess not.

Have you ever tried this method?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

THC is not water soluable THAT HURTS HAZY, I SHOWER BRO, THAT SKUNK SMELL IS THE PLANTS.

YES BIGGER DOSES CAN BE GIVEN OF MOL. BUT I DONT LIKE TO TELL SOMEONE ON THERE FIRST GO OF IT TO NAIL HER.... A BUILD UP, OVER TIME WILL FORCE THE LEARNING OF THE PLANT. SHE TELLS ALL JUST GOT TO READ HER. JUST MY THOUGHTS. DB.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> i went about 3tbls with no negative results...the plant will only use what it needs anyway


HEADS UP BRO... YOUR AV IS NOT WORKING I JUST CLICKED ON SMOKE WEED AND NOTHING HAPPENED.... WTF. OK LETS TRY ROLL... NOOOOOO!!
CAN U PLEASE HAVE THE WEB MASTER CHECK THIS OUT AND GET BACK TO MY PPL. LOL DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THC is not water soluable THAT HURTS HAZY, I SHOWER BRO, THAT SKUNK SMELL IS THE PLANTS.
> 
> YES BIGGER DOSES CAN BE GIVEN OF MOL. BUT I DONT LIKE TO TELL SOMEONE ON THERE FIRST GO OF IT TO NAIL HER.... A BUILD UP, OVER TIME WILL FORCE THE LEARNING OF THE PLANT. SHE TELLS ALL JUST GOT TO READ HER. JUST MY THOUGHTS. DB.


LOL! You sure you take showers THC?

I think I'll give this a shot with just one tbls and see what happens. Does this effect the PH at all?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 6, 2008)

Not That Ive Noticed But If U Have A Formula Then It Should Be Ph, Atleast Once So U Know Its Good Then That Form. Can Go On The Callander. Db.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 6, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Damn man, that's pretty crazy. I never even thought that would be possible. So you soak them in water for 7 days, huh? Seems like it would ruin the bud, but I guess not.
> 
> Have you ever tried this method?


yea for 7 days keep that bitch under water just plant tap water and make sure to change the water out every day because ur trying to get all the chemicals and shit out of her by doing this aswell the water gets a tint to it.

and no i have not tried it yet but i will be doing it on my harvest.


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Be sure to let me know when you get ready to do this!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 6, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> THC is not water soluable THAT HURTS HAZY, I SHOWER BRO, THAT SKUNK SMELL IS THE PLANTS.


haha THC am sorry man but when i was pushing you around the other day man i almost fainted from the smell am sorry i know the true hurts


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

You really hang out with DB? I know he's always talking abouts some dude on here or someone..that comes to his house.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 6, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> You really hang out with DB? I know he's always talking abouts some dude on here or someone..that comes to his house.


Haha no man i wish but soooner or later me and VV will come visit him haha


----------



## GrnMan (May 6, 2008)

Yea...I want to try some of that AJ Hag!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 6, 2008)

A if am sending him a blunt of VV's white widow he better send me a blunt of that AJ

muahaha


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

True dat...true dat..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 7, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> haha THC am sorry man but when i was pushing you around the other day man i almost fainted from the smell am sorry i know the true hurts



LMFAO, THE PCK. IS ALWAYS WELCOME AT THE HOUSE OPEN DOOR BRUHDAS.

HAZY, U MUSTA BEEN STONED BRO, THE CHAIR IS ELECTRIC, I JUST UNPLUGED IT AND MADE U PUSH ME. HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!! 
AND THAT SMELL BRO. TOO MUCH PRIME RIB AT THE BUFFET! 
BACKS DIRTBAG UPPPPPP...... SORRY BRO, HOWS THE EYE-BROWS, THEY WILL GROW BACK, HIT THEM WITH HYGRO....LOL DB.


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Day 47 - Day 3 of Flower





















































These bitches are already crying for more water. I really want to wait and give them some flowering nutes when I water again. It will be ok to use my veg nutes just this one time?

N-P-K ratios are... 3.5-1.0-5.5


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

i use veg nutes the first week or so after switching to 12/12. I do this since the plant will take awhile to "switch gears" into flowering mode. When I do add flowering nutrients, i start out with a very light hand - just like when they were seedlings and gradually build up to the current PPM.

Looking very good - about as wide as they are tall... perfect!


----------



## email468 (May 7, 2008)

your avatar really cracks me up!


----------



## korvette1977 (May 7, 2008)

lookin good . keep it up...


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

just got some plant food spikes(for flowering plants) 10-10-4

are these ok to use or no good?


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> your avatar really cracks me up!


Yea I like it, but I think I might change it again. I got another funny one I've cooked up. 

I'm going to go ahead and feed with those veg nutes.


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> lookin good . keep it up...


Hey thanks man...I appreciate the feed back.



Gamble said:


> just got some plant food spikes(for flowering plants) 10-10-4
> 
> are these ok to use or no good?


Yea that should work. My NPK ratios on my nutes were pretty low and look how much my plants liked it. 

They do like a high level of P an K during flowering though.


----------



## tech209 (May 7, 2008)

damn man they're coming along bomb man ..........


----------



## Gamble (May 7, 2008)

aaaaaahhhhh barbie noooooo!lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Gamble said:


> aaaaaahhhhh barbie noooooo!lol


Muhahahahaha..strap on Barbie!


----------



## cannaboy (May 7, 2008)

lmfao!!!!!.......major kudos on the avatar!!!......the girls are lookin impressive man keep up the good growing.....(still laughing)


----------



## cannabum13 (May 7, 2008)

lol yea man the avatar...ridic...ur plants...awesome...nuff said.


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys...I appreciate it..

I went ahead and watered Plant 2 with the veg nutes and it loved em. The other two are a day or so behind on the watering and feeding so they will get theirs on Friday.


----------



## GrnMan (May 7, 2008)

Nice man! Is that like 2 pounds or what?!

I bet that's some good smoke. Send some my way...



Err...ok maybe not...more like a qp..


----------



## JayDRO (May 7, 2008)

plants are looking lovely man!!!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 7, 2008)

the ladies r lookin nice gRn.how tall is the one in the first pic???


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> thats a qp bu i got a 1/2 totally haha don't you live over seas?


I knew it! Me live over seas? Why do you think that? Are you a cop Hazy..tryen to find out where I live - LOL!?





JayDRO said:


> plants are looking lovely man!!!!


Hey thanks bro..thanks for stoppen by.




Jtoth3ustin said:


> the ladies r lookin nice gRn.how tall is the one in the first pic???


It's roughly 13 inches tall. I'm thinking it might have gotten a little bigger by now because I watered and fed last night.



So I've been thinking about maybe picking up another 400 watt HPS/MH. I'm going to also try and setup some ventilation here in the near future for the smell and to keep it cooler in the room.

Do you guys think I will see a big difference growing under two 400 watt HPS bulbs right now?


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

i could just...........


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 8, 2008)

Loving the new avatar.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> i could just...........



LOL??

Yea..I'm diggen the new avatar..


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

thanx you so much...lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

So I'm thinking Plant 2 might be a male from looking at it's growth characteristics. It grows so much faster then the other two; It's tall and not very bushy. I just measured today and it's roughly 15" tall!

If you look at this pic:








It was about 13 inches tall. That was just yesterday...what do you guys think?





> thanx you so much...lol


I'm still lost, sorry canna! LOL..it's just one of those days.

Are you saying that my plants will thank me?


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> So I'm thinking Plant 2 might be a male from looking at it's growth characteristics. It grows so much faster then the other two; It's tall and not very bushy. I just measured today and it's roughly 15" tall!
> 
> If you look at this pic:
> 
> ...


 

naa...you said you was diggin the new avatar.....sombodi needs to smoke....lol.....by the way i finally got the video up...check it out when you get sum free time


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Naw man, that was a reply to auzzie..

This is what you said..



cannaboy said:


> i could just...........


LOL...you could just what?


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> So I'm thinking Plant 2 might be a male from looking at it's growth characteristics. It grows so much faster then the other two; It's tall and not very bushy. I just measured today and it's roughly 15" tall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sure sounds like ur gonna see balls on that plant very soon. uv done some research, and U have a good eye for details if U can spot that already.

but wait it out, if it does turn out female U may wanna top it to prevent it from stretching too much - after u see 'hairs' and before u see 'buds'

thats the best i can explain, I wish u the best.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> sure sounds like ur gonna see balls on that plant very soon. uv done some research, and U have a good eye for details if U can spot that already.
> 
> but wait it out, if it does turn out female U may wanna top it to prevent it from stretching too much - after u see 'hairs' and before u see 'buds'
> 
> thats the best i can explain, I wish u the best.


Hey thanks for stoppen by bro. Yea, I'm afraid my assumptions are correct. This bitch has just been growing way to fast here recently. I still haven't seen any true signs of sex, but I'm going to be paying close attention.

I have a feeling Plant 1 and 3 might be female, but again..this is just from paying attention to the way they grow and their features.

If you notice, Plant 1 is compact and bushy..doesn't grow very fast. Plant 3 is the same way, somewhat bushy and small.

What other things should I look out for?


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

ooops...i feel so stupid...like a non smoker at a 4:20 party...lol.....i was about to type somthing but i got lost for words....i didnt smoke that day...sorry for the confusion


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

LOL...were you just in awe from looking at my plants - yea ya were!

Thanks bro...thanks...


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL...were you just in awe from looking at my plants - yea ya were!
> 
> Thanks bro...thanks...


 

no man...thank you for the eye candy


----------



## SmokeyMacpot420 (May 8, 2008)

hey man, nice grow goin'. i have the exact same strain as plant 1 growing outdoors right now, its on its 4 or 5 node and maybe like 6 or 7 inches tall but it looks like its growing at the same rate as yours. but the tiny preflowers i can see, look like female ones. try to find out the sex of yours, as i would be very interested to find out. also, you have no idea what strain it might be right? 'cause i'd also be curious to find out the strain of my plant.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

What's up man, thanks for stopping by.

No, I have no idea what strain it is. The guy I got it from is some old hippie dude and doesn't talk about it much. I wouldn't call it some exotic strain either, it was more like some real good mid grades. Like a potent swag, I can't really explain it.

Either way, if these babies turn out to be females, it will definitely be some good smoke. 

I just went and examined my plants again and Plant 1 and 2 are showing some growth around the 7th and 8th nodes. It's growing at the internodes and it isn't the extra leaves. I'm really worried now because it looks like they could both be males! I should be able to tell within the next couple days what I have here.

Let's hope for the best...


**update**

Does anyone have any really good, early pictures of male plants/pre-flowers.


----------



## newtoit (May 8, 2008)

hey hows it goin? finally got a chance to go thru your journal... looking good my man how old are your plants now?


----------



## newtoit (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's up man, thanks for stopping by.
> 
> No, I have no idea what strain it is. The guy I got it from is some old hippie dude and doesn't talk about it much. I wouldn't call it some exotic strain either, it was more like some real good mid grades. Like a potent swag, I can't really explain it.
> 
> ...


here are some pre-flower pics... https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10692-sexing.html
think this may be what you are looking for... one of my many info quests on here


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What's up man, thanks for stopping by.
> 
> No, I have no idea what strain it is. The guy I got it from is some old hippie dude and doesn't talk about it much. I wouldn't call it some exotic strain either, it was more like some real good mid grades. Like a potent swag, I can't really explain it.
> 
> ...


does this help?


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to read my entire journal bro.

On those links, yea...I've read all those. I guess I just need to wait a little longer, It's really hard to tell at this point. But there is definitely something starting to form.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> does this help?


Wud up email!?

Yea bro, I've already seen those pics to - LOL! 

Those are definitely more developed then mine are. I'm going to continue examining them and researching this a bit more.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Thanks for taking the time to read my entire journal bro.
> 
> On those links, yea...I've read all those. I guess I just need to wait a little longer, It's really hard to tell at this point. But there is definitely something starting to form.


i've been enjoying it!

waiting for sex to show can be very trying. and i'm not saying they are males or anything but if you can see something and there aren't any wispy hairs - well.... chances are it is a boy (or you are looking at new nodes and not preflowers which is often the case). though you want to wait before doing anything drastic!


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

No, I don't think it's new nodes.

It's definitely in between the nodes at the very top. At the 7th and 8th node.







Doesn't look like that, but at the nodes like in that pic.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> No, I don't think it's new nodes.
> 
> It's definitely in between the nodes at the very top. At the 7th and 8th node.
> 
> ...


and the waiting game continues...


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

OK...I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that I'm 90 percent sure Plant 2 is a male. 

Looks like two or three clusters forming on the 8th node. And with the way it's been growing lately, yea it's probably a male.

How long until it will pollinate any other plants? I think I have until the female plants show hairs?

I should for sure know by tomorrow....

PS..

What should I do with the plant? Throw it in a box and haul it out to the trash? I live in an apt, so it's a community trash bin.

Here's a pic of something similar to it:


----------



## SmokeyMacpot420 (May 8, 2008)

never tried it before but, i would try to make hash with ice water and a blender. worth a try i guess...


p.s could you post up close up of each of the plants 'nodes before you chuck um?


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> OK...I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that I'm 90 percent sure Plant 2 is a male.
> 
> Looks like two or three clusters forming on the 8th node. And with the way it's been growing lately, yea it's probably a male.
> 
> ...


if you are being super-careful, you'd carry it a good distance and dispose of it as clandestinely as possible.

Community trash is better than curbside pick-up but ensure nothing incriminating/identifying is with it.

There is always drains/disposals/etc.. but be careful - you don't want to have to call a plumber so don't try to dispose/flush stems! It is still hemp after all and that shit is TOUGH!

if you have a fireplace/pit - but that might get a bit stinky!


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

i think you won't have to worry about pollination for a long while yet. the male balls have to open in order to pollinate so you can be absolutely certain of males (balls on stems) before disposal.

you can try making hash - but making hash requires the plant be heavy in trichomes and while males do get trichomes they wouldn't have near enough (or any) at this age.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Yea, I think me and my girl are going to take this punk ass out back and work him over real good.

*GrnMan*: Say fool, what you doin letten them balls hang out and shit!

*Plant 2*: No...NO..NO, not me...don't do that...NOOO! Those aren't balls...I swear!

*GrnMan*: Break yo self fool...I'm bout to get crazy on yer ass!

*Plant 2*: I promise....give me one more chance.

*GrnMan*: _Poors lighter fluid on Plant 2 and drops the match...


_






Well either way, male or not, this was a very good learning experience. I was pretty much able to tell this plant was probably a male from it's characteristics. I would have never imagined that I would be able to do something like that. 

Now I just got to hope that the other two are females....​


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

it is a tough call. check this pic out...
the two largest plants as well as the smallest are females and the two plants that are about the same size are both males!

the little wee one did not last long enough to tell.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Yea, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I dunno, I've seen people on here that think they got males then they end up to be female. I guess I'll wait and see tomorrow. By then, I should surely know...

Damn I really hope the rest are females or at least one of them! I don't want to have gotten this far and end up with all males...how disappointing.

Any way it can go hermie? At least I'd get some buds out of it, huh?

Man the more and more you look at these things, the more you start to notice.


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, but I'm pretty sure it's a male. I dunno, I've seen people on here that think they got males then they end up to be female. I guess I'll wait and see tomorrow. By then, I should surely know...
> 
> Damn I really hope the rest are females or at least one of them! I don't want to have gotten this far and end up with all males...how disappointing.
> 
> ...


I have never experienced males going hermie - not sure if that can happen. Now a plant can just be a hermie from the start and grow with both but usually is stress related. I hope you do not have my bad luck.

If i recall correctly, I think out of the first dozen attempts (all with bag seed btw) i got 10 males and 2 females that hermied.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Yea, that sounds about like my luck. 

Maybe I could be looking at these things and a hair will pop out of it soon?









That's what I've heard about bagseed. You will end up with lots of males..I think I'm going to get some feminised seeds on the next grow or at least get a really good strain.

Yea, you're right...DUH! Males can't go hermie...all this male shit has my head cloudy..


----------



## email468 (May 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, that sounds about like my luck.
> 
> Maybe I could be looking at these things and a hair will pop out of it soon?
> 
> ...


let's hope so. don't jump the gun and kill them too soon - give them a week after you are "certain" . but we can't be in denial either.


----------



## GrnMan (May 8, 2008)

Yea...like I said, I'm going to wait it out and see what happens. I'm not going to kill it just yet.

I got my fingers crossed...


----------



## cannaboy (May 9, 2008)

yea man...what harm waiting a few more dayys will do.....them plants look extreamly bushed but extreamly healthy


----------



## ru8fru (May 9, 2008)

looks can be very deceiving. Im pretty sure I killed a couple poss. females that I thought were males on my last grow.


----------



## cannaboy (May 9, 2008)

yea man, assumptions can fuck you up...patience is the key to growing and the key to life


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 9, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> yea man, assumptions can fuck you up...patience is the key to growing and the key to life


SAYS CANNA. WITH THE NEW FINGER AV..... IS WITH ONE MORE FINGER BRO....DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 9, 2008)

ha ha how ironic


----------



## email468 (May 9, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> ha ha how ironic


he is saying - we are number one!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

What's cracken fellas?? Not much here on my side....I got drunk last night and shaved my head at my buddies bar. Everyone thought I lost a bet or somethan - that's not the case, I'm just crazy! 

Anyways, that plant I thought was male is looking more male today. I'll see about getting some pics up if I can. Plant 3 still isn't showing any signs and Plant 1 has two little pre flower things at the nodes. It's located on the 7th node and is only on one side of the plant. It doesn't really look like the ones on the male plant. Those are in small bunches and have shown more and more that there balls. 

I got my fingers crossed....



Off the dome...ESG wrecks it..

YouTube - esg freestyle


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

So here's what plant 2 looks like to me.







They start out with like 2 maybe 3 on the 8th node and as it goes up there's more of them all bunched together.

Sounds like male to me.. what do you think?

I've been looking endlessly on the net for really good male and female...preflower images.


----------



## newtoit (May 10, 2008)

look like this? title of pic " The early signs of male cannabis flowers"


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

newtoit said:


> look like this? title of pic " The early signs of male cannabis flowers"


Yup, that's it! I'm 99 percent sure that Plant 2 is male after further inspection. 

You got any idea how long before they start to pollinate? I know for them to successfully pollinate, the female plants have to have there pistols (whatever it's called) exposed.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

the male pollinates about 10 dayys after the female reaches maturaty,so your in the green...lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Man, this sure is some nerve racking shit!


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

if they look like the pic - they are males.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

What do you think about Plant 1? They sorta look like that, but much smaller and there's only 2. One in between each of the branches on the inter nodes.

Kinda like this:







That doesn't look nearly as distinguishable like Plant 2.


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> What do you think about Plant 1? They sorta look like that, but much smaller and there's only 2. One in between each of the branches on the inter nodes.
> 
> Kinda like this:
> 
> ...


i can't tell from that pic.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Yea...though so - LOL!

But that there is better then a bunch of nuts dangling around like on Plant 2!


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea...though so - LOL!
> 
> But that there is better then a bunch of nuts dangling around like on Plant 2!


there is still hope...


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Ya, I'm going to be getting rid of Plant 2 soon. Prolly put it in another room and run some experiments on it with nutes before it starts to pollinate.

Then toss it out later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 10, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. You might also practice your cloning technique before you blow him up with the nutes. See if you can get a few to grow.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

just looks like new growth to me


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Sorry to hear it. You might also practice your cloning technique before you blow him up with the nutes. See if you can get a few to grow.


Ahh, very good idea my friend!




> just looks like new growth to me


Nah, that's a pre flower...


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

How do you guys feel about topping? Does it really increase yield? Anyone here just let there plant do it's own thing all the way through?

I'm also going to be looking more into cloning in the next few days. Looks like I have lots of other things to learn!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Grnman, Dirtbag Wont Stop Crying..... Sorry To Read The News, I Would Experiment On That Bastard, Hard Core.... U Have Plenty Of Time With The Bloom Of The Cannabis Plant, Being In The 60day Avg. Range. Thats Still Alot Of Time To Torture His Ass. With Nutes, Cloning, U Name It Bro. And He Dosn't Need To Leave The Othiers. Not Yet....a Couple Weeks Atleast For Torture-ing Were's The Midevilness, That Weve All Come To Love....hehehehe.
Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Grnman, Dirtbag Wont Stop Crying..... Sorry To Read The News, I Would Experiment On That Bastard, Hard Core.... U Have Plenty Of Time With The Bloom Of The Cannabis Plant, Being In The 60day Avg. Range. Thats Still Alot Of Time To Torture His Ass. With Nutes, Cloning, U Name It Bro. And He Dosn't Need To Leave The Othiers. Not Yet....a Couple Weeks Atleast For Torture-ing Were's The Midevalness, That Weve All Come To Love....hehehehe.
> Db.



Yea...I can't wait to but this bastard through some vigorous training!

I'll probably mess around with watering...nutes...cloning... and topping..

I'm really interested to see how these others turn out, I sure hope they aren't male.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

lets hope !!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

My Finger Crossed For U Bro.... Lets All "tuck It" For Grnman In A Moment Of Silence, And Personal Reflection.... Huh!, What Ya Say....db


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> My Finger Crossed For U Bro.... Lets All "tuck It" For Grnman In A Moment Of Silence, And Personal Reflection.... Huh!, What Ya Say....db


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> How do you guys feel about topping? Does it really increase yield? Anyone here just let there plant do it's own thing all the way through?
> 
> I'm also going to be looking more into cloning in the next few days. Looks like I have lots of other things to learn!


topping is really handy to control vertical growth. I found FIM'ing started 4-8 new bud sites to the top of the plant.

My understanding is topping should increase yield because you'll have more (though smaller) top buds rather than a single monster cola.

so if you one a giant freaking cola - don't top!

also i believe if you're doing SoG - you wouldn't top because you're after a single large cola as fast as possible and topping does require some time for the plant to recover and sprout new nodes.

That is my understanding anyway.


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Yea, I want one HUGE ass cola - if their girls!

Maybe I will try that on my next grow...

Topping is cutting the top of the main stem off at the top and then it splits into two branches? Do you cut into at an angle?


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I want one HUGE ass cola - if their girls!
> 
> Maybe I will try that on my next grow...


if you want a single giant cola - don't top.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

yeah , to top, do we cut on angle or just chop it level?


----------



## email468 (May 10, 2008)

some links with pics...
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/13820-fimming-topping-101-a.html
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/27636-how-top-plants.html


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

killer dude thanks


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Im A Topper I Will Be Going There In A Week Or So.... To Make The Monsters. E' Is On The Money Like Usuall. It Is Done At An Angle, It Is Kinda Your Call Were Tho...db. Just My Thoughts...


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

is toping OK for outdoor?


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Seems like most people on here top, I dunno...I guess I'll need to do a bit more research before I make any decisions.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

ive got many plants to fuck with so i might try it out on a few.
Thinking of doing an outside toping/lst see how it goes.

you think scrog would work outside?


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Gamble said:


> ive got many plants to fuck with so i might try it out on a few.
> Thinking of doing an outside toping/lst see how it goes.
> 
> you think scrog would work outside?



Should, you are just going to need to put some stakes or something in the ground so that you can setup the net or whatever use around the plants.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Top Is The Same For Outdoor As Far As I Know... Good Question On The Od Scrog...db, Not Knowing, Feeling Stupid. Db.


----------



## Gamble (May 10, 2008)

rep + for being able to admit defeat


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

Gamble said:


> rep + for being able to admit defeat


DIRTBAG RAISES UP HEARING SOMTHING ABOUT FEET. ILL TRADE!!! LOL


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> DIRTBAG RAISES UP HEARING SOMTHING ABOUT FEET. ILL TRADE!!! LOL



LOL!


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Below is an image of what Plant 1 has growing at the top nodes..







What sex is this?


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

damn!!! talk about close up...it looks like the female pre flower to me...any other opinions??


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

Yea it's a female pre flower, but not mine. 

It does look very similar to that near the top node. Guess we will have to wait a couple more days to be sure.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

thats alright,soon your gonna have soo many bitches in your grow room your gonna be beatin em off with manicuring scissors


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 10, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> thats alright,soon your gonna have soo many bitches in your grow room your gonna be beatin em off with manicuring scissors


TRUE DAT, AT FIRST IT SEEMS A BLESSING, THEN U HAVE TO TRIM THAT SAME FOREST U JUST GREW... LMAO, SOMTIMES BUY SEEMS SOOOO EASIER., BUT WAY LESS FUN.. DB.


----------



## cannaboy (May 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> TRUE DAT, AT FIRST IT SEEMS A BLESSING, THEN U HAVE TO TRIM THAT SAME FOREST U JUST GREW... LMAO, SOMTIMES BUY SEEMS SOOOO EASIER., BUT WAY LESS FUN.. DB.


 
exactly...im starting to really fall in love with this hobbie but at first it was just for the bud..now its for the bud and the experience


----------



## GrnMan (May 10, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> exactly...im starting to really fall in love with this hobbie but at first it was just for the bud..now its for the bud and the experience


Ditto ^^

This growing shit is very addictive...


----------



## kkfrank22 (May 10, 2008)

Hey, I started my plants at around the same time. check out my grow op and offer me some tips.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/66250-first-time-growing-400w-hps.html


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/66250-first-time-growing-400w-hps.html


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

What's up Frank? I hit your journal up bro...

So two more hours until they wake up. I sure hope there is more detail on those preflowers..


----------



## kkfrank22 (May 11, 2008)

Man, waiting for them to wake up would kill me! Post some new pics as soon as they wake. Maybe we'll see the sex today.


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Yea, as I've told canna...FUCK THE GOVT!

I was suppose to get my stimulus check Friday, but since I took the processing fees outa my tax return, I don't get a check until the end of the summer.

Ain't that bout a bitch!?

So yea, I was going to pick up a digital slr...prolly a Nikon D40 I've been looking at. So no pics..


----------



## newtoit (May 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, as I've told canna...FUCK THE GOVT!
> 
> I was suppose to get my stimulus check Friday, but since I took the processing fees outa my tax return, I don't get a check until the end of the summer.
> 
> ...


I almost bought one of those Nikon D40's... then ended up with a canon powershot S5 IS, those Nikon's are a great camera if you are taking pics of something 6 feet away or closer... other than that gotta buy a different lens... starting at $100 or so in canada


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Yea, I wasn't planning on taking lots of action shots or anything. It was mainly going to be used for taking pics of my children.


----------



## newtoit (May 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I wasn't planning on taking lots of action shots or anything. It was mainly going to be used for taking pics of my children.



what i mean is it may be a little overkill... here is a pic i took on my powershot... it is a node on my 2 1/2 inch tall plant...


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

how did you get soo close??


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Yea, those are nice. I actually have one, just no charger. It's a Canon Powershot SD630.

There isn't enough detail in the image though. See how smudged yours looks?


----------



## newtoit (May 11, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> how did you get soo close??


8 mega pixel camera in super macro mode, then cropped to the node i wanted a pic of... here is the origional pic before crop resized to get on here...


----------



## newtoit (May 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, those are nice. I actually have one, just no charger. It's a Canon Powershot SD630.
> 
> There isn't enough detail in the image though. See how smudged yours looks?


well ya but i would imagine a bigger plant will give me a cleaner pic... remember this plant is only 2 1/2 inches tall right now...


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Yea, that looks better. Was that compressed or something?


----------



## cannaboy (May 11, 2008)

o.k...thats still clearer and closer than my cam can get,no matter how much crop circling i do...lol


----------



## newtoit (May 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, that looks better. Was that compressed or something?



i cropped it to a pic of a node... the first pic is only about 1/2 a cm around 6mm area in total...


----------



## GrnMan (May 11, 2008)

Ok, went and gave them a good look over and I still can't tell what sex they are. Oh well, I'm going to let them do their thing for the next few days, this shit is driving me nuts.


----------



## Gamble (May 11, 2008)

ha ha ha but when you find out they are girls you will be happy i bet


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 11, 2008)

Sorry I haven't posted in awhile, I started this thread on Wal-Mart, and people starting posting like mad, so I've been trying to update that.
Can't wait to hear the sex.


----------



## newtoit (May 11, 2008)

lol sorry grnman, had to let you know as of right now your thread has 6666 views...


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 12, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 12, 2008)

What was your final decision on topping Grnman? I've never done it, but from reading the threads in Email's post it looks like it should be done before flowering? Since I started flowering my plants, they are growing insanely fast, but like I mentioned to you I have a pretty hard harvest deadline and I'm afraid at this point topping will slow my flowering down by a few weeks that I just don't have. So maybe LST is my answer.


----------



## email468 (May 12, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> What was your final decision on topping Grnman? I've never done it, but from reading the threads in Email's post it looks like it should be done before flowering? Since I started flowering my plants, they are growing insanely fast, but like I mentioned to you I have a pretty hard harvest deadline and I'm afraid at this point topping will slow my flowering down by a few weeks that I just don't have. So maybe LST is my answer.


it is my understanding that severe pruning - like topping - should be limited to during vegetative growth. but i am often wrong.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 12, 2008)

I have a Powershot S5 and I love it, but it isn't so good for the macro work. I might just be doing it wrong though. Anyways, a trick is to use a magnifying glass and shoot through that. For whatever reason my camera can focus on that and it takes a great zoomed photo. I have a cheap kids magnifying glass, looks to be a worth a buck or two and it works great. I'll post a picture of female with my magnifying glass when the lights pop on tonight.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 12, 2008)

email468 said:


> it is my understanding that severe pruning - like topping - should be limited to during vegetative growth. but i am often wrong.


Yep, that seems to be the consensus.



EDIT: Not the consensus that you are often wrong, but that topping should be done in Veg, lol.


----------



## email468 (May 12, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Yep, that seems to be the consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Not the consensus that you are often wrong, but that topping should be done in Veg, lol.


LOL - thanks for the edit though i believe both the pruning advice and my often being wrong have consensus!


----------



## GrnMan (May 12, 2008)

What's up guys...

So I got 6666 views? Oh nooo...6666 nasty nate...mark of the beast...black jungle of love!








Yea...I wasn't planning on topping just yet. Like you guys said, you can only do it during begining stages of veg. I'm going to take things one step at a time and see what I even end up with on this grow. They wake up in about 30 mins so hopefully today we will get some action.

If you guys are wondering about what I'm seeing at the nodes. There's a section somewhere on Jason's thread(guy from south korea) with some very similar pics. I've looked all over the net and it's really hard to come across some really good preflower images. His is the best I could come up with that had documented results.

#4 and #10
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/62234-southkorea-growoperation-hashberry-3rd-grow-11.html#post766814

BTW...

That male plant is nearly 2ft tall now. So that means it has grown nearly a foot in 7 days.


----------



## GrnMan (May 12, 2008)

_And another one bites the dust..

_Yea that's right folks, we got another male on our hands. 

Plant 3 turned out to be male. It was the smallest of the group, but it grew several sets of balls over night. That's why I'm still praying for Plant 1 to be female. It has had plenty of time to show those balls and has yet to do that.

One of the preflowers looks like it might be opening up, but I'm not sure.


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

damn! I lost my #3!! lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 12, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> damn! I lost my #3!! lol


Oh yea! Damn you..it's all your fault... 

There's still hope for #1.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 12, 2008)

Bro My Fingers Are Crossed, Keep Your Eye On The Prise,,,,db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 12, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Bro My Fingers Are Crossed, Keep Your Eye On The Prise,,,,db.


Thanks DB...

I'm going to start working on getting my next grow together on Wed or Thurs, just in case..


----------



## jordann9e (May 12, 2008)

*chants* number 1! number 1! number 1!


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 12, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> What was your final decision on topping Grnman? I've never done it, but from reading the threads in Email's post it looks like it should be done before flowering? Since I started flowering my plants, they are growing insanely fast, but like I mentioned to you I have a pretty hard harvest deadline and I'm afraid at this point topping will slow my flowering down by a few weeks that I just don't have. So maybe LST is my answer.


Hate to hijack, but I like Picasso,


I topped a couple of clones. (young clones, just after planting the rooted ones) Kinda by accident. Just trimming off dead stuff. Seems to be growing well, if not killer. So give it a go.

Now back to our regularly scheduled program....


----------



## Picasso345 (May 12, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Hate to hijack, but I like Picasso,
> 
> I topped a couple of clones. (young clones, just after planting the rooted ones) Kinda by accident. Just trimming off dead stuff. Seems to be growing well, if not killer. So give it a go.
> 
> Now back to our regularly scheduled program....


I appreciate it. I'm seriously considering it, they are getting tall so fast. I need them to slow up for a bit. Probably at least one just to see what happens. 

And not to rub it in Grnman, but I ID'ed another female tonight. I can see the tiny hairs, but even with some help from Newtoit, they are just to tiny for me to get a picture of though. Soon.

C'mon #1!


----------



## mactown (May 12, 2008)

how can i start my own stash.tired of the bullshit in my city


----------



## Gamble (May 12, 2008)

kick #3 in the balls for me GrnMan, and Go #1 Go.


----------



## Auzzie07 (May 12, 2008)

One last shot, I'm hoping for a female for you.


----------



## JayDRO (May 12, 2008)

damn grnman! bummer on the males, lets hope #1 is a female so it can become nice and dank.

btw, updated my journal.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys...

When #1 wakes up today, lets hope there isn't a bunch of balls. I had to kill the other plants last night, actually kinda felt bad about it. After putting so much work into them and then having to rip them up really sucks. Fuckers had a very good root system going. Was a little touch ripping them out.

@ picasso

Hey man, I'm happy for you! I don't wish males upon anybody...

I'm probably going to be looking at setting up a cloning area or something for the next grow. I don't want to go through this shit again. Or maybe I'll just plant more seeds? I really enjoy the whole process of growing them from seed.

I'll probably get some pics up today of plant #1.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys...
> 
> When #1 wakes up today, lets hope there isn't a bunch of balls. I had to kill the other plants last night, actually kinda felt bad about it. After putting so much work into them and then having to rip them up really sucks. Fuckers had a very good root system going. Was a little touch ripping them out.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry for all the males. The worse luck I have ever had getting lots of males was always when i was using bag seed - but that is just my limited experience.

if you aren't cloning (which i would consider "the best" way to ensure females) then i, at the risk of starting a flame war, recommend fem seeds.


----------



## winn420 (May 13, 2008)

hey bro just checking in on the grow. sorry about the males!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Ok so I lied, pics coming tomorrow. Plant #1 still hasn't grown balls yet so I'm pretty excited about that. Do you guys think I'm seeing a trend here?

I've read that males tend to show sex first, usually within the first week of 12/12. Females will generally take longer, 2-3 weeks. So far all of these things seem to be happening to me.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

It feels pretty good to verify with experience what you've read!


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

lets only hope


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 13, 2008)

Just stoping by to show ya journal some love bor. be good and keep up the bomb ass work on the plants


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> It feels pretty good to verify with experience what you've read!



Ok, I'm a bit stoned here so maybe your wording isn't off. But from what I read, you would agree with me here?

So you're saying that I can verify what I've read to be true because all that is occurring on this grow? Or you can verify from your experience?

_Yea yea...ya'll give me all the shit ya want..

Long fucking day at work!!
_


----------



## Gamble (May 13, 2008)

i think thats what he meant. it sounds positive.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> So you're saying that I can verify what I've read to be true because all that is occurring on this grow?


Yes, that is what i'm saying.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Friday I'm going to pick up some Bio Boost to add to my arsenal. I think things will pick up dramatically when I get some damn flowering nutes and other supplements.



email468 said:


> Yes, that is what i'm saying.


Fucken A dude! I sure hope this turns out female.

Thanks email!!


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Friday I'm going to pick up some Bio Boost to add to my arsenal. I think things will pick up dramatically when I get some damn flowering nutes and other supplements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plants take at least a couple of weeks to make the transition to flowering. Do you remember when you were veg stage it seemed to take forever for anything to happen? Be prepared for another few weeks of that 

The next infuriating wait is when the buds look good but you are waiting for them to swell to the finish!


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

email468 said:


> Plants take at least a couple of weeks to make the transition to flowering. Do you remember when you were veg stage it seemed to take forever for anything to happen? Be prepared for another few weeks of that
> 
> The next infuriating wait is when the buds look good but you are waiting for them to swell to the finish!


Yea I know exactly what you mean. Seems like there's nothing happening yet but a bunch of nut sacks growing everywhere and one plant that's chillen out.

I <3 YOU PLANT #1 !! 

Man..how in the fuck did I ever get to "_Teaching How to Roll_" status..

Too many late nights I guess..


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ok so I lied, pics coming tomorrow. Plant #1 still hasn't grown balls yet so I'm pretty excited about that. Do you guys think I'm seeing a trend here?
> 
> I've read that males tend to show sex first, usually within the first week of 12/12. Females will generally take longer, 2-3 weeks. So far all of these things seem to be happening to me.


its not a trend, its nature.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> its not a trend, its nature.


Even better..


----------



## tech209 (May 13, 2008)

yoooo wut sup grnman how the plants doin?.......................


----------



## Picasso345 (May 13, 2008)

I sent one of my males to the big sunny happy Foxfarm in the sky tonight. Poor guy. He was a freak from birth. A more heartless guy would have sold him to the circus because he was BORN WITH ONLY ONE COTYLEDON!!!!! 

He grew up stunted, maybe 2/3 the height of the rest, but here is the odd part - he grew up like he was topped from birth. I was really hoping he was a she. Check out the sturdy stems.  I'm proud to have nursed him along.

Memorial hijacking over.

*Nirvana Bubblicious*

Winner of two awards in the High Times Cannabis Cup of 1994, a 2nd place in 1995 and again a 2nd prize in 1999, giving Bubble Gum a total of 4 awards from the judges.


----------



## email468 (May 13, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I sent one of my males to the big sunny happy Foxfarm in the sky tonight. Poor guy. He was a freak from birth. A more heartless guy would have sold him to the circus because he was BORN WITH ONLY ONE COTYLEDON!!!!!
> 
> He grew up stunted, maybe 2/3 the height of the rest, but here is the odd part - he grew up like he was topped from birth. I was really hoping he was a she. Check out the sturdy stems.  I'm proud to have nursed him along.
> 
> ...


A freak of nature indeed! I didn't think there was any such thing as monocot marijuana.


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I sent one of my males to the big sunny happy Foxfarm in the sky tonight. Poor guy. He was a freak from birth. A more heartless guy would have sold him to the circus because he was BORN WITH ONLY ONE COTYLEDON!!!!!
> 
> He grew up stunted, maybe 2/3 the height of the rest, but here is the odd part - he grew up like he was topped from birth. I was really hoping he was a she. Check out the sturdy stems.  I'm proud to have nursed him along.
> 
> ...



Damn [email protected]#[email protected]! RIP SON...

Another fallen solja...

May he rest in piece.. I know how ya feel bro.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 13, 2008)

Here he is:


----------



## GrnMan (May 13, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Here he is:


_Oh how so fucking healthy looking....oh how so fucking ironic..._


----------



## Picasso345 (May 13, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> _Oh how so fucking healthy looking....oh how so fucking ironic..._


He had his troubles, but he was coming around.


----------



## jordann9e (May 13, 2008)

it'd be dope... you got a pic of the single coty?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 13, 2008)

Good question. I went back and this is the earliest I have, just after transplant six days ago - lol, they had a growth burst shortly after that picture.


----------



## GrnMan (May 14, 2008)

OH MAN..

Picked up some Sour Diesel last night..this shit was way better then the stuff I got last time. Sweet sweet smell and the flavor is so smooth.

+10 for sour diesel..



Let's hope I see something today...


----------



## winn420 (May 14, 2008)

haven't had diesel but I think I'm gonna grow some diesel ryder as soon as they get some seeds back in stock.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> OH MAN..
> 
> Picked up some Sour Diesel last night..this shit was way better then the stuff I got last time. Sweet sweet smell and the flavor is so smooth.
> 
> ...


That she is taking so long is a very good sign.


----------



## GrnMan (May 14, 2008)

Yea bro, I got my fingers crossed..I'm really wanting to finish this whole project. If I don't end up with any females, I'm going to start my next batch on Friday.

Yea winn, that smoke is fucking good. It was just harvested yesterday so it's ultra fresh..

I'm going to get some pics up today FOE SHOW..

BTW..

Plant #4 is still alive and kicking outside. That bitch is burnt to hell from being outside..most of the lower leaves are curled up and nearly falling off. The top of the plant has some healthy growth though. This is the ultimate test to see what these babies can really endure. It's been getting in the low to mid 90's around my area for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

tech209 said:


> yoooo wut sup grnman how the plants doin?.......................


YA YA!!!! GRNMAN, YOUR PLANTS.....TURNING MALES AND NO COMMS ON THIS MANS. AV.!!! DB. WORRIED BRO.....

TECH209 I JUST SHORTED MY MONITER OUT TRYING TO STICK MY TONGUE INTO YOUR AV.... DADDY LIKE....
 "FREE PARKING" BACK DOORMAN.!!! 
I HOPE U GET TO BREAK THAT.!!!

SORRY GRNMAN, NICE ASS TOO BRAH.....!!! COME ON #1 FEM,FEM,FEM,FEM..............

TIME FOR A CIG, AND ANOTHIER PHATTY


----------



## cannabum13 (May 14, 2008)

lol dude u crazy


----------



## Gamble (May 14, 2008)

ha ha ha I AGREE


----------



## GrnMan (May 14, 2008)

WOOT!

It's a girl!!

Pics coming soon....

Until then...how bout some southside?

YouTube - Trae - On The Southside


----------



## BlueCheesey (May 14, 2008)

*finally!!!!!!!*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

Tech. Put It Back Up.... U Bastards. Your Killing Criplet."kenny" That Was A Nice Ass. Hmmmmmm!!! 

I Smell Tom Fooler-ey
And Then Gamble Hits The Pm....lmfao....ok Fag-" Phuking Asome Grower."

And Stop Touching The "chair" !!!!  Db. Lol


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 14, 2008)

Still waiting on them pics bro


----------



## newtoit (May 14, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> WOOT!
> 
> It's a girl!!
> 
> ...



congrats grnman about time for some good news huh?


----------



## GrnMan (May 14, 2008)

Day 54 - Day 10 of Flower



Plant #1













Look at the nodes here













Hairs







Sour Diesel












*Stats Today:*

Temp @ 80 *F
RH @ 40 Percent

Low @ 78 *F / RH 43 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 48 Percent

Light Cycle @ 12/12

Finally some hair showed today. I saw some down lower on the plant, but the two that really stuck out where at the very top of the nodes. There are some other things on the plant that look like nuts, but nothing like the other plants that had LOTS of them. Those are just preflowers, right? I hope this isn't a hermie. From what I've seen so far, males have tons of these things in bunches of 3 or more.


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

Hmmm -- i admit my old eyes can't see well but i'm not seeing any hairs....


----------



## GrnMan (May 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> Hmmm -- i admit my old eyes can't see well but i'm not seeing any hairs....



Here...that came out shitty..


----------



## Picasso345 (May 14, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## cannabum13 (May 14, 2008)

if u dont mind me asking really quick...did u use a real nice camera to get that shot or is there a technique?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 14, 2008)

Very Nice, I Didn't Wont To See You Get Your Heart Broke The First Time...
 Db, Happy.....grow On Now Bro. Db.))


----------



## GrowBigOrGrowHome (May 14, 2008)

Congrats on the girls GrnMan!


----------



## JayDRO (May 14, 2008)

hell yea! congrats on the lady! and your choice of song makes me wonder about your location lol. nice choice.


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

Yippee! Congratulations on your baby girl!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 14, 2008)

I got my final results tonight. 4 females and 3 males. Just nice and normal.


----------



## email468 (May 14, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I got my final results tonight. 4 females and 3 males. Just nice and normal.


that'll do nicely! congrats to you too!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 14, 2008)

email468 said:


> that'll do nicely! congrats to you too!


Thanks.

So Grnman, are you going to stick with the one plant or are you going to try and get some of your Plan B you were preparing up and running?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 14, 2008)

Grnman i am using photobucket i got all the pictures in my album u said the IMG thing but only i can see is the direct link which is a http://


----------



## GrnMan (May 14, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Grnman i am using photobucket i got all the pictures in my album u said the IMG thing but only i can see is the direct link which is a http://


@jaydro

Reppen tha dirty third... 

84's and pop trunk 24/7 son...


@hazey

Yea, use the IMG tag. Where ever the link is to the image, put that in between the IMG code.


----------



## JayDRO (May 15, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> @jaydro
> 
> Reppen tha dirty third...
> 
> 84's and pop trunk 24/7 son...



S.U.C.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> S.U.C.


Whatcha know bout that D.E.A. 


@picasso

I'm going to the hydro store today to pick up a bunch of goodies. I'm not sure if I'm going to get plan B rolling into action yet. I think I might just concentrate on this one plant for now, but we will see. Really, I don't think I have the room right now..so I'm going to need to figure that part out.

Congrats on your females man...


----------



## Picasso345 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks. Let us know what cool stuff you get at the store.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Well, I wasn't able to spend as much money as I wanted, but I did pick up some nutes and supplements.

*Bio Flores*







"_Bio Flores contains hop extracts, which are rich in magnesium, proteins, contains cannabinides for extra blooming strength._"






*Bio Boost
*





" _BioBOOST is a yield increasing agent for all cultivation systems and can be applied in combination with all CANNA's nutritional lines and additives. BioBOOST is not a nutrient but a natural fermented plant extract with bloom stimulating characteristics that are also responsible for a more round flavor. 

__BioBOOST was developed by Canna Research from plant extracts from tropical rainforests and is a true boost for plants. The bioactive substances result in a heightened metabolism that is exactly what the plant needs during the blooming period. 

The plants produce more fructose, become healthier and stronger and are less vulnerable to diseases and plagues."_


That Bio Boost was really expensive, the bigger bottle was over 100 dollars. So I opted for the 250ml bottle. I had been using Bio Vega for veg so to keep everything organic, I decided to get more from the Canna line up.

I already watered my plant with 5ml of Bio Boost and it really like it. I noticed that the plant was showing more hairs then it had before. Looks as if it really stimulated the plant. I highly recommend any of the organic nutes and supplements that Canna offers.

I will be purchasing a charger for my Powershot camera today, so I'll try and get some pics up tonight.

In the mean time, here's some cool links you should check out.

MUTO a wall-painted animation by BLU on Vimeo

çÉÇÁÎÔÓËÁÑ ÕÌÉÔËÁ :: ÷ÉÄÅÏ ÎÁ RuTube

Sweet Move In Wheelbarrow Race*Video



YouTube - Trapped In An Elevator For 41 Hours With Diarrhea

YouTube - TRAPPED IN AN ELEVATOR FOR 41 HOURS
 
YouTube - Steady ballin, Z-ro, Hawk

YouTube - Stevie Ray Vaughan - Texas Flood


----------



## HazyEyes (May 15, 2008)

dude that first video was bad ass.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> dude that first video was bad ass.


Yea, that shit was trippy as hell. I can only imagine what it would look like if I had eaten some good shroomies.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Do I have a hermie? These pics were taken yesterday. They are only located on the top two nodes. I noticed with my males, they were fucking everywhere an in bunches of 3 or more. What do you guys think???



















I figure if they were hermies, they would have developed a ton more balls by now - at least that's how the males grew. Every other day I noticed that they grew more and more.

Since male and female stipules are virtually identical, I should wait it out and look for pistils soon?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

She's Been In Blm. Right. Witch Pics Are These, U Axed The Males Already So This Is #1 Were Looking At Right. Db. How Long In The Blm Now.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> She's Been In Blm. Right. Witch Pics Are These, U Axed The Males Already So This Is #1 Were Looking At Right. Db. How Long In The Blm Now.



Oh man THC, when I saw your name as the last person that posted in my journal..it was like waiting to hear my prison sentence. I was scared to hear what you had to say.

Anyways

It's been 11 days now in bloom and yes, that is plant #1.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

C'mon THC, break it to me slowly. I can take it, I'm a man!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

Your Journal, Maybe Have Turned To A Circle Jerk, The Three Some From The Othier Day Was Cool, But Being Subscribed To An All Male Boylesk.... Db. Not Happy Green....lol

Can We Get Another Shot Of Further Down "his " Stock....dammm Bro Why Me... I Wear Glasses Too, So Not The Face....db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

Imo. The Top Two Dont Count, We Should Let It Ride Anothier Day Or Two... In My Books,,,, All Fem. Have Split Hairs There, Not Lumps, At Least 2wks To See The Beg. Of The Bud, And In Those Pic's Its To Soon For That.... They May Be Balls Bro..... Strike 3. Damm Bro. Im Still Hopen For Ya,,, If U Can Get Your Hands On A Fem. U Now Know Whats Up, And That Bitch Wont Be Getting Sassy With U....on Go 2 All My Thoughts Tonight Bro....and A Twisted One For U... Puff,puff Pass, U Keep It. Bro.
Much Luv. Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Your Journal, Maybe Have Turned To A Circle Jerk, The Three Some From The Othier Day Was Cool, But Being Subscribed To An All Male Boylesk.... Db. Not Happy Green....lol
> 
> Can We Get Another Shot Of Further Down "his " Stock....dammm Bro Why Me... I Wear Glasses Too, So Not The Face....db.


LOL! I love you to THC..

Yea, I got some that I took yesterday. No real closeups but I'll do what I can. From what I can see, they are only on the 7th and 8th node. The rest is still developing.

Below is the only pic I have. Maybe someone else will come around and chime in. It's a pretty hard call for myself...


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Imo. The Top Two Dont Count, We Should Let It Ride Anothier Day Or Two... In My Books,,,, All Fem. Have Split Hairs There, Not Lumps, At Least 2wks To See The Beg. Of The Bud, And In Those Pic's Its To Soon For That.... They May Be Balls Bro..... Strike 3. Damm Bro. Im Still Hopen For Ya,,, If U Can Get Your Hands On A Fem. U Now Know Whats Up, And That Bitch Wont Be Getting Sassy With U....on Go 2 All My Thoughts Tonight Bro....and A Twisted One For U... Puff,puff Pass, U Keep It. Bro.
> Much Luv. Db.


Naw man, there are hairs there for sure! I can see them right now and I've posted those pics. But I guess it's a hermie? I think I'll wait this out another week and see what they look like.


**UPDATE**

Ok, so after further inspection I'm going to say that these are probably NUTS! Man this really sucks, at least I got 50/50 on this one. Ended up with all males and one hermie.

Should I snip those balls off or let them grow? Is this herb going to be infested with fucking seeds - enough that I should throw it out? I guess I'll keep growing it just to get more practice.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 15, 2008)

That Is Best, Still Hopen,,,,come On #1 Baby Girl, Daddy Needs A Bag. Come On #1 Db.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 15, 2008)

I see balls now and I saw pistils the other day. Only one conclusion is coming to mind.

That said, being your last plant you could still continue blooming the he/she and it won't be a total washout.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I see balls now and I saw pistils the other day. Only one conclusion is coming to mind.
> 
> That said, being your last plant you could still continue blooming the he/she and it won't be a total washout.


Yea, I've pretty much already accepted that. How seedy will the buds be? Should I snip those testes right off?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 15, 2008)

Lol, please use anesthesia for that. I have no idea how this works. Hermies are a new area for me.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Lol, please use anesthesia for that. I have no idea how this works. Hermies are a new area for me.



LOL..naw fuck that man, that fucken tranny's gonna get it! I'm pretty bummed out now! Oh well, I kind of had a feeling all along it was a male, but then some pistils shot out so I guess it's not that bad.

I'm going to continue to grow it and we will see what happens. Do you know if trannys produce good buds? Looks like I'm going to be doing a bit of research in this area tonight if I don't get to drunk. 

I doubt I will find a fist full of information though since most people say to just toss them.


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2008)

i think if you cut his balls off they will double even triple in numbers...if anything wait till later to cut them, that way they you wont have to keep cutting more and more and more


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Yea, that kinda makes sense. I think I'm going to just let it do it's thing. What the fuck else do I have to lose right?

I've been searching the net looking for some pics of plants or buds that went hermie and check out this killer Blueberry nugg I found.


----------



## GrnMan (May 15, 2008)

Well guys, I'm off to go play some Mario Kart for the Wii and get fucken ripped! 

Smoke some for the fucken tranny!


----------



## cannabum13 (May 15, 2008)

hahahahahhaha u fuckin kill me man


----------



## Gamble (May 15, 2008)

Damn that is a nice noogun.


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

small as hell thoug... MAN don't let them male pods open!!! HOW MUCH LONGER YOU GOT TILL chop chop??


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

couple of problems with hermies ... because they are producing seeds, most of the plant's energy goes to keeping the seed set healthy at the cost of everything else - including trichome production. 

but they will bud and will be smokable so if hermies are all you got - then you can finish them. unfortunately, it appears they are natural hermies and not stressed to hermie so the seeds are probably prone to deleterious hermaphroditism as well.

sorry man - are these bag seeds? i'm asking cause all males/hermies is my typical result when i try bag seed.


----------



## GrnMan (May 16, 2008)

@ jordan

How long till I chop? You talking about harvest? I'm only 12 days into flower.

@ email

Yea, I got them from some damn mid grades that had seeds in them. I wish I would have read about that shit before I planted them. It just came to me last night that yea, they will most likely be hermie or male because they came from seeds that were either hermie or females that had been pollinated. Why didn't I think of this before? Guess it was because I got all caught up in just trying to get this grow down. 

Oh well, it's no big deal. It was an excellent learning experience and I accomplished most of what I wanted to do here. Next time, I'm going to come back in full force and grow a really good strain.


I know this has been asked before, but in our journeys through all this, have you guys found a reputable seed bank that ships to the states? I'm still undecided on where to shop.


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

I would recommend everyone start with bag seeds provided they realize that they probably won't get anything smokable. It allows someone new a chance to get used to how plants grow, their growing system, how to read pH/PPM and feed and water.

It also allows the new grower to work out any kinks or bugs in the system before planting seed bank seeds. 

The downside is the illusion of all that wasted time (I say illusion because learning and gaining experience is never wasted) but I will readily admit that spending months on something that is just going to end up in the garbage could be discouraging. And that is a pretty big downside.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 16, 2008)

I agree. You can tell that grnman will grow some killer weed given the proper seeds after all this experience and education. He's had his practice laps and is just waiting for the green flag to drop, then look out.


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I agree. You can tell that grnman will grow some killer weed given the proper seeds after all this experience and education. He's had his practice laps and is just waiting for the green flag to drop, then look out.


yep - the bag seed looked great and he brought them all the way to flower. that kicks ass!


----------



## GrnMan (May 16, 2008)

Hey thanks for the props and encouragement guys. Kinda sent a tingle down my spine - is that gay? 

No, I'm not really disappointed at all, like you said I got a lot of experience from this and I wouldn't trade that for nothing. I encountered spider mites (OUCH!), watering issues, minor nute burn, heating issues and a few other things that got tossed my way. A lot to take in for a newb huh?

I just want to take the time to thank all you guys that have listened to me bitch and took the time out of your busy schedules to help me out. There's a few people that come to mind so I'm gonna go ahead and say..

Thanks to email, Sir THC, Picasso, bigbudballs, jordan, and all you other knuckle heads out there - you know who you are!

Gamble, winn420, and cannabum, thanks for following along with me through this grow! 

_
Teach and Learn_


----------



## GrnMan (May 16, 2008)

So I finally went and picked up a charger for my camera today. I'm going to try and get quite a few shots of the bud sites and all the hairs. Don't leave me now guys, we still have to grow this bitch!

/woot FRIDAY!

Picken up a zone of that Sour Diesel as well...


----------



## jordann9e (May 16, 2008)

you dont live near me??


----------



## HazyEyes (May 16, 2008)

Damn bro tha realy sucks but realy man nothing lost but alot gained at least u got it down for next time ooo and seedbank?? here you go these guys worked out for me and prices are not bad at all realy Marijuana Seeds (cannabis Seeds) High Quality Low Prices


----------



## JayDRO (May 16, 2008)

damn grnman, you've been through alot with this grow. at least you know you will be getting bud if you finish this one out. hermied bud is better than no bud. as far as seed banks go, considering we are prob from the same area i would suggest to go with attitude seed bank. i ordered some green house seeds and i got them in 10 days.

p.s. a zone of sour d? please tell me we live in the same area!!!! :LETSgetHIGH:


----------



## GrnMan (May 16, 2008)

Yup..zones of Sour D...all day long... MMMM...I'm so damn high..

Thanks for those seed bank suggestions...Im'a check those out.



Day 56 - Day 12 of Flower

Here's a shot of my fucking tranny..


----------



## GrnMan (May 16, 2008)

Just messing around with the camera. Still trying to figure out the colors and settings.


----------



## jordann9e (May 17, 2008)

butt munch!!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Just messing around with the camera. Still trying to figure out the colors and settings.


is that a 47inch projection tv???


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

UM YA!! BRO, REAL GAY....
Hey thanks for the props and encouragement guys. Kinda sent a tingle down my spine - is that gay? 

WERE WE SPOONING IN THIS VISION.!!! WITH THE TINGLES GOING DOWN "YOUR" SPIN, "I" GUESS I KNOW WITCH SPOON I AM...LMFAO.

I DO AGREE WITH THE E. THE LEARNING AND EXP. " IM THINKING, GOD HELP THE NEXT RUN, CAUSE U ALREADY CUT YOUR TEETH ON THIS ONE.

AND U HAVE EARND THE TITLE FAG:
PHUCKING
AWSOME
GROWER.

EVEN IF IT WAS MALES AND HERMIES.... WAIT THATS KINDA GAY TOO.!
THERE JUST ISN'T ANY THING MACHO HERE....LOL

OH YA!! THE BAG OF DIESEL... MAN THAT'S BETTER, WAS GETTING WORRIED.,,,,, HOLD ON IS THAT A "NORMAN ROCKWELL" DOPE TRAY....
DB. RUNS FROM ROOM SCREAMING "NO MEANS NO" "NO MEANS NO"......
U SURE DO GOTS SOME PRETTY HANDS DARLIN...WAAAHAAA!!!
DB.

TO THE "G'S FUTURE GROWS, MAY THEY ALL BE BITCHES, FAST, CHEAP, AND EASY....LOL 00..................!!! FOR THE G. DB.
FAG.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> is that a 47inch projection tv???


No, 51" Toshiba Regza. It's a rear projection tv I got back in 2004. I'm going to upgrade very soon. I wanted to get an LED DLP, but decided to wait it out for Mitsubishi's new LaserVue DLP. Should come out sometime late this summer, just in time for football!

Mitsubishi Electric LaserVue - True Dimension Experience

@jordan

Aww thanks, I love you to - LOL!

@ THC

Hey thanks man! You crack me up every time I read your posts. Pretty hands? Maybe from all that fancy lotion my girlfriend buys me?

Hmmmm...FAG...

FUCKING AWESOME GROWER...dude that's the coolest acronym I've heard in awhile. How did those cookies turn out?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 17, 2008)

Duhhhhhhhhh!!! Insain In The Membrain... We Fig. The Cut On The Cook's To Be At 1.9 G's Per Gookie..... U Eat One And Then U Spell The Work Gookie, There That Good Bro....db.lmfao Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 

The Math,
3-oz 1-qt 1g Of The Stash.
4doz Cookies Made......so 48 Cook's

So Thats.
92 Grams / 48 Cookies = 1.9 Grams Stash Per Cookie.

One J. Of The Trimings, I Smoke Half And Thats More That Enough. A 1/2 Cookie Is Usualy The Daily Dose, And Is More Than Enough. If Taking A Couple Hits Too. The Days Over, For Ya Bro....db.


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

macho? we're _gardeners_ for crying out loud!


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> macho? we're _gardeners_ for crying out loud!


LOL, right...

@ THC

Yea bro, that's a Norman Rockwell print on that tray..


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 17, 2008)

just stoping by to chek up on how shits going for ya....


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Day 57 - Day 13 of Flower






















*Nearly 19" tall*









*Temps and humidity have been good lately*





























*Stats Today:*

Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 44 Percent

Low @ 75 *F / RH 41 Percent
High @ 80 *F / RH 47 Percent

Light Cycle @ 12/12


Things are going good, can't complain...

BTW..

I love to take pics so this journal is going to be filled with more of them since I got my charger. Expect to probably see some random shit along the way. 


  


Here's some shots of plant #4 that's been outside along side it's other counter part. If you remember, plant #4 is the one that had the bad case of spider mites. That other plant is one my girlfriend planted for the hell of it. These are more of an experiment then anything.

You can definitely tell the difference between the way they have been treated by there growth. These outside have small stems and hardly any growth at the nodes. Neither of these two plants have been watered in nearly two weeks. Plant #4 has probably only had one small dose of nutes and that was when it was inside. So it's been awhile since it's had any food. The other plant has never been given any nutes and is doing ok. Temps have been in the high 80's mid 90's, the plants really hate it. Most of the bottom leaves are burned and curled up. It's been cooler the last two days so that's why they aren't looking as bad there.

This is why I always stress low temps. I like to keep my grow room at 82 * F or lower. Anything at 85 and over seems to be slowing growth tremendously on both of these plants.

Soil is Fox Farm Ocean Forrest.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

The MH bulb came with the ballast and hood. I picked up that 400 watt HPS at Lowes for 23 dollars.


----------



## newtoit (May 17, 2008)

ok gotta ask... whats with the smurf on the ballast?


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

He's the defender of the grow room. Make the wrong move and he'll blow you fucking ankles off!


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

So have you come to a final decision weither you want to declair #1 as Hermie.
And will you be keeping your shemale for the entire cycle?

Also, I think you have perty hands too!


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Gamble said:


> So have you come to a final decision weither you want to declair #1 as Hermie.
> And will you be keeping your shemale for the entire cycle?
> 
> Also, I think you have perty hands too!


Well, I clipped those nut looking things off and haven't seen anymore growth from those or any new ones. I guess it's hermie? I'm going to go inspect it a bit more here in a second.

Yes I'm going to keep it no matter what. It's my only real plant left...


----------



## newtoit (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> He's the defender of the grow room. Make the wrong move and he'll blow you fucking ankles off!


i see... lol whats he packing?


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

nice, i was told that the balls double even triple in numbers within the first day or too , so if that true, then maybe you were mistakin and the balls you cut were just unopened pre flowers.
just a thought.
probably wrong. ha ha ha


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Yea, exactly...

They haven't been blowing up like those males did, so who knows.

BTW..

He's packing an 1870's musket!


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

Yo GrnMan check out the hash I got delivered from Amsterdam. One hoot and your on your ass.Lovely!


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Kick ass man! You can have that stuff sent to your house? That's not illegal?

How much do you have there?


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

my "friend" had a box of 100 smuggled into canada, they are two cards laminated together with the pressed hash inbetween it rapped in plastic.
so airline thinks its just a bunch of business cards, but they were filled with diff kinds of hash. B E A Utifull!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> No, 51" Toshiba Regza. It's a rear projection tv I got back in 2004. I'm going to upgrade very soon. I wanted to get an LED DLP, but decided to wait it out for Mitsubishi's new LaserVue DLP. Should come out sometime late this summer, just in time for football!
> 
> Mitsubishi Electric LaserVue - True Dimension Experience
> 
> ...


WOW dude am pissed now i just bought a Flat screen 47 inch i could of waited and got that boitch


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> WOW dude am pissed now i just bought a Flat screen 47 inch i could of waited and got that boitch


What kind of LCD? I am a huge a/v nut! I bet you spent a grip on it, huh? Those laservues are going to be fairly cheap because they are cheaper to manufacturer. They beat out the Pioneer Kuro hands down in color reproduction and performance.

I don't like LCD. The only way I'd ever buy and LCD is if it were a Samsung or Sharp. Those high end LCD's have a much faster response time, therefor reducing motion blur and other artifacts. I watch a lot of sports and action movies.

IMO, DLP is by far the best technology other then plasma.

You bought into Blu-ray (DRM-ray) yet?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

Blue ray is the next thing i am going to buy \

but the 47 inch i just ordered is a plasma i also bought a home theather system


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

Cant remember what its called but it gots some shit that i can hook up my computer to it and it will act like the computer screen


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Oh, so it's plasma. When I hear flat screen I think LCD. What kind of plasma?

Yea, Blu-ray is awesome! Only thing that sucks is I bought into the whole hi-def craze before there was a winner. I bought HD DVD because I felt it was a better product and offered more things then Blu-ray did, as well as less DRM.

I will eventually get one once there standalone players drop in price. But I don't see that happening anytime in the near future.

If you ever got any questions about that shit, just hit me up. I don't like seeing people get suckered into buying shit they don't need - LIKE 100 DOLLAR MONSTER HDMI CABLES!


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Cant remember what its called but it gots some shit that i can hook up my computer to it and it will act like the computer screen


Ya, either a DVI port, HDMI or VGA. Most likely HDMI since they are trying to push all this HDCP bullshit on people.


----------



## newtoit (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Oh, so it's plasma. When I hear flat screen I think LCD. What kind of plasma?
> 
> Yea, Blu-ray is awesome! Only thing that sucks is I bought into the whole hi-def craze before there was a winner. I bought HD DVD because I felt it was a better product and offered more things then Blu-ray did, as well as less DRM.
> 
> ...


i have a 42" samsung rear projection, got it like 3-4 years ago, never had a problem with it, and as for blue ray, i picked up a ps3, I find that that is the best way to go for getting a blue ray player... it also acts as a computer(surf the web) can put pics, music etc on it, and of course pay games... especially since they dropped the prices on the systems


----------



## newtoit (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ya, either a DVI port, HDMI or VGA. Most likely HDMI since they are trying to push all this HDCP bullshit on people.



it is probably the DVI port since not many comps have hdmi ports that i have seen


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

newtoit said:


> it is probably the DVI port since not many comps have hdmi ports that i have seen


They have them. They are already built into the video card. But unless you just bought a high end card, most likely it might not have the connection. You do know about HDCP correct? Pretty much everything from now on is going to have to have an HDMI port if it supports hi-def audio and video.









newtoit said:


> i have a 42" samsung rear projection, got it like 3-4 years ago, never had a problem with it, and as for blue ray, i picked up a ps3, I find that that is the best way to go for getting a blue ray player... it also acts as a computer(surf the web) can put pics, music etc on it, and of course pay games... especially since they dropped the prices on the systems


Yea, PS3 is the best way to go as far as Bl-ray goes. That's really what's hurting the format from taking off.


----------



## newtoit (May 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, PS3 is the best way to go as far as Bl-ray goes. That's really what's hurting the format from taking off.



idk about that... i think the ps3 is helping, the problem is the cheapest blue ray is the ps3... at least the last time i checked it was, most people wont pay the money for a straight blue ray as they seem ridiculously overpriced when compared to the ps3, i mean really, how is it cheaper to build a ps3 with a blue ray in it, as opposed to building just a blue ray player???


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

The problem is that most standalone Blu-ray players are capable of producing better sound and will perform 24_fps_. A lot of what you are paying for is the on board decoding. I don't think PS3 supports that yet. Anyways, since the PS3 is so cheap, it keeps other makers from wanting to make players because of the price. They can't really compete right now because it is so expensive to manufacture. 

Just like what happened with HD DVD. Toshiba had their prices set so unrealistic, there really was no reason for others to make standalones.

Have you taken advantage of the DolbyTrueHD and DTS-HD yet? Sound is fucking amazing!


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Ok, back to marijuana business.

It was time for my plants watering and a small dose of nutes and supplements. I used 10ml of Bio Flores and 5ml of Bio boost. My waters PH from the faucet is around 8.0, but after I add the nutes, it drops down to around 6.2/6.5. The water wasn't taken straight from the faucet. It has been sitting out for a few days in that Ozarka bottle.

I took a few before shots hoping that the after shots will look good. 


*PH before and after*














*The nutes and supplements
*


























*Before shots
*


























*After shots
*
























Not to much of a difference. These were taken 10 minutes later. We will see what they look like tomorrow.


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

grnman your back!(avatar)


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

yup...

bump


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

ha ha, so you only have your "hermie?" plant left , or did you mention a plant from outside or is that gone whats the tally?


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

This is no laughing matter gamble! I'm proud of my fucking hermie, so cut the shit...


J/K

Yea, all I got is the hermie and those other plants outside. Go back and read my journal bro - like two pages back.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Just testing out the camera again...


----------



## Dr High (May 17, 2008)

Nice grow, shouldve vegged longer.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Thanks for stoppen by man.

Nah, I vegged as long as I was planning for. Next grow will be different...


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

they dont veg to long or ur end up like me i veged way to long and now well they are huge maybe a little to big.... a Grn can u post pictures of the hermie preflowering?? i still have not seen it , we need proof that thats not a real female


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

I snipped most of those testicle looking things off. I'll try and get some shots..I think there might be one at the very top node.

But yea man, this thing doesn't look like any other hermie I've seen.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Ok, this is all I could get. These are the top two newest nodes. 
















Honestly, if they were hermie, don't you think the nuts would be everywhere?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

honestly man they realy dont look like ballz at all man wish u had better pictures but realy man i dont know,


----------



## email468 (May 17, 2008)

i don't see any pollen sacs.


----------



## Gamble (May 17, 2008)

yeah it might just be a female Amigo. Havent really seen proof of reall balls just pre flowers that didnt open with pistils yet or something. maybe


----------



## HazyEyes (May 17, 2008)

u might have ur self a little slut after all.


----------



## GrnMan (May 17, 2008)

Yea, that would be nice. This bitch has already grown a bit after her feeding. The top of the plant is leaning a bit from the unexpected growth. Gonna try and get some pics up...


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

looking good grnman


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

cool you got females
congratulations


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Yea, just one... 

Next grow will be much better.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 18, 2008)

wish you would have been able to start your new grow with myne so i can keep up with the steps you go through


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> wish you would have been able to start your new grow with myne so i can keep up with the steps you go through


I'll be watching your grow man. If you need help or have any questions I'm more then willing to help. I'm sure some of the other guys around here wouldn't mind either.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I'll be watching your grow man. If you need help or have any questions I'm more then willing to help. I'm sure some of the other guys around here wouldn't mind either.


you got my help if u need it man... we are all a family of ganja cultivationist


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> wish you would have been able to start your new grow with myne so i can keep up with the steps you go through


yep - we're here - besides - plants grow at different rates so even starting at the same time does not equal finishing at the same time.


----------



## hothousemary (May 18, 2008)

I can attest to grnmans willingness to help! he has been a great help to me! Although now that he doesn't think IM a chick with a big cammie who knows! lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Here's a few shots from when she woke up.




















I can't wait for that middle branch to fatten up with a big nice sticky bud!


















Any of you guys seen Iron Man yet?


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

/sigh

/hermie


----------



## hothousemary (May 18, 2008)

I haven't seen it but I am looking forward to it!!! have you seen it? everyone I have spoken to likes it a lot. keif bowl in the future~!


----------



## CaliGrower420 (May 18, 2008)

Nice start man,
Yeah fox farm is the shit wen it comes to satarting seedlings.
I would grow them 24 inches tgall then cut off small bottom branches and then bud them. chopping the small banches on the bottom crtainly makes the buds bigger on top! Good Luck


----------



## CaliGrower420 (May 18, 2008)

Nice start man,
Yeah fox farm is the shit wen it comes to starting seedlings.
I would grow them 24 inches tall then cut off small bottom branches and then bud them. chopping the small banches on the bottom certainly makes the buds bigger on top! And u could clone what u cut off!! Good Luck!


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I haven't seen it but I am looking forward to it!!! have you seen it? everyone I have spoken to likes it a lot. keif bowl in the future~!


Just got back from the movie. I gave it two thumbs way up! Movies was kick ass...I definitely recommend you guys to see it.


@caligrower

What branches are you talking about cutting off? The new ones that form at the nodes? Yea I had thought about this but might just let it do it's thing on this grow.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

hey man i saw iron man, it was cool. If anyone wants to watch it its on the net for free aswell as almost any movie out there. just go to Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads and type in the films name and presto.
My suggestions are harold and kumar escape from guontonomo bay, iron man,and homegrown.


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 18, 2008)

Gamble said:


> hey man i saw iron man, it was cool. If anyone wants to watch it its on the net for free aswell as almost any movie out there. just go to Watch Movies Online For Free Full Movie Downloads and type in the films name and presto.
> My suggestions are harold and kumar escape from guontonomo bay, iron man,and homegrown.


Gotta laugh. Went to the sight and heard the standard windoze sounds. (humorus, since im on a mac)

I haven't see H&K escape, but the first was killer!

G-Man, nice grow overall. Got them balls under control?


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

what do you mean windoze sounds?


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

did the site not work? If you have a pop-up blocker hold down ctrl and then click it


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 18, 2008)

Gamble said:


> what do you mean windoze sounds?


The site worked OK for the most. just didn't investigate it much.

The windoze sounds were the normal sounds you hear windoze spew out.
They typical bings and bongs. Running a Mac, I kinda chuckle at the social engineering that the hackers/marketing does. Easy to spot a Fraud/Scam/Spam.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> The site worked OK for the most. just didn't investigate it much.
> 
> The windoze sounds were the normal sounds you hear windoze spew out.
> They typical bings and bongs. Running a Mac, I kinda chuckle at the social engineering that the hackers/marketing does. Easy to spot a Fraud/Scam/Spam.


ha ha ha i like the bings and especially the BONGS!


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Yea no shit right? C'mon gamble, that site is bogus. Flash movies - HAHA!

Yea BBB, I've snipped most of the ones that I've found. Only been about four or five. They don't look like they have opened to pollinate the plant.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

BOO urns guys, its the poor mans theater!

Damn haters of the poor man!


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

You guys think I should trim the new branches that have formed at the nodes? There's bud sites starting to form on them.


----------



## Gamble (May 18, 2008)

but sites? whats that? and i would leave any branches that grow stay.(just an opinion) but like you said earlier , converting the growth to the existing nugs by chopping is a good idea too.


----------



## GrnMan (May 18, 2008)

Gamble said:


> but sites? whats that? and i would leave any branches that grow stay.(just an opinion) but like you said earlier , converting the growth to the existing nugs by chopping is a good idea too.


LMFAO..

My bad, I meant to say bud sites..(WAKE UP GREEN MAN!)


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> You guys think I should trim the new branches that have formed at the nodes? There's bud sites starting to form on them.



Don't think I'm part of that 'you guys' part. 

But me? (granted I boogie to a different bongo player in general) I'd keep the ball sacks (I'm cheap and don't wanna buy seeds)

Keep a *very* close eye on those branches. 

If they are lower and hurting for light, kill 'em

If they are upper in the 'view' be overally cautious.

(was reading that male buds/plants may not be 'death' Give them a try; nothing to lose. My thoughts: everyone says make hash/hash oil/honey oil out of them. If no THC, why bother? But then I am ***old***)


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 18, 2008)

G' Put Down The Sisc. And Step Away From The Plant, This Is Not The Male Ur Looking For There Dead And Gone.... So Put Them Down And Back Away Slowly...db.  Siscor Hapy Ass... Lol


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

scissor happy ass! hahahahah

don't take it personal - he only called you that because we have all been scissor happy asses at one point or another... fess up!


----------



## GrnMan (May 19, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Don't think I'm part of that 'you guys' part.
> 
> But me? (granted I boogie to a different bongo player in general) I'd keep the ball sacks (I'm cheap and don't wanna buy seeds)
> 
> ...


Aww, BBB...I gave you a shout out earlier on a few pages back! 

I forgot to tell you guys...I have scissors for fingers, I can't stop!


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

ha ha ha 
EDWARD SCISSOR HAPPY ASS HANDS
Lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 19, 2008)

email468 said:


> scissor happy ass! hahahahah
> 
> don't take it personal - he only called you that because we have all been scissor happy asses at one point or another... fess up!



WHEN I 1ST STARTED I WAS TO SCARED TO EVEN TOUCH THEM.... NOW
WELL UVE SEEN THE JOURNAL, AND THE APPL EXP... IM NOT AFFAIRD ANY MORE, "I CALL IT POOODLE-ING, THE "COLA WARS",... BUT LETTING A PLANT DO ITS THING AND THEN STARTING THE CONTROL, I FEEL IS A BETTER APP-ROACH, LESS SHOCK TRIPS.

FESS, OH! YA! GOTA LEARN, BUT WE ARE TRYING TO SAVE THEM, SOME PAIN. LOL HER TOOO!!!

THIS CIR. JERK THING IS STARTING TO SCARE ME, ITS SHOWED UP IN THE APPLEJUICE THREAD.
LIKE A MIDGET STUCK IN AN ELEVATOR, "WITH A GASSEY GUY"

UMMMMMM!!! IM ALREADY SITTING 00.........<<< SO IMA ROLL BACK SLOWLY, AND TRY AND STAND.... THIS IS NOT A MIRACLE, JUST THE SCARED ACTIONS OF A SITTING MAN, WHEN THE WORD.....
CIR. JERK, HAS COME UP A BIT!!! ALONG WITH THE ALL MALE/UNNIC JOURNAL G' IS RUNNING HERE. OK SOOO! .........>>> 00

OK WITH THAT BEING SAID... HA!!! YO BRO! HOW'S THE HERMIE.
DB. ALL MACHO....!!! LOL!


----------



## GrnMan (May 19, 2008)

Day 59 - Day 15 of flower


----------



## Gamble (May 19, 2008)

damn it seems like just yesterday it was at 10 inches and you were wondering on weither to start flower or not. NOW LOOK AT ER! 20 Ifucking inches! Can I get a BOOYA GRANDMA? anyways looking good on those two small bud spots in 4th pic. YUM!


Goooooooooooooooooo GRNMAN!


----------



## email468 (May 19, 2008)

Oh yeah GrnMan ... just a matter of time now!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

lol e-mail <3
how have you been?


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> lol e-mail <3
> how have you been?


doing good Jason - thanks for asking and yourself?


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

Who wants some pics?

This bitch has grown quite a bit since yesterday...

She was pushing nearly 20-21 inches now shes almost 22. Bud sites are really starting to show lots of hairs


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

Day 60 - Day 16 of flower













































When should I expect this plant to start stinking? I figured by now there would be some sort of smell.


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Day 60 - Day 16 of flower
> 
> 
> When should I expect this plant to start stinking? I figured by now there would be some sort of smell.



I'm curious myself. We are about the same time frame. I have about 5 more days into flowering.

Funny thing was my plant stunk when it was young (3-6weeks?). Then it stopped.


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

LOL! I know exactly what you mean. If you look through the early stages of this grow I mention that. Like around the 3-4th week they had a real skunky smell to them, then the smell went away. I haven't smelled anything since then. Maybe it's the plants hormones doing something?

You are about as far into the grow as me right? I think I skimmed through your journal the other day and didn't see any bud pics? I'll need to go and look again, but if not, you need to get some up ASAP. I'm dying to see what that strain looks like as it's flowering.


----------



## hothousemary (May 20, 2008)

looking nice!!


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 20, 2008)

few words of wisdom:



fdd2blk said:


> there is a major difference. an inter-sexed plant is basically a female that spits out a few male pods. these pods seem to emerge from calyxes as far as i can tell. they are NOT a true male flower. they are 1 single flower out of a pod that usually caries numerous flowers. they are not contained within the typical male pod. these are NOT hermies. these are simply female plants that are experiencing some type of stress. their inner works are telling then that their environment is unstable and they need to do whatever they can to reproduce. this is why females will do this. it insures them that they will get pollinated and produce seed for next year.
> 
> a "hermy" is a plant that carries BOTH the male and female genes. they will most commonly show both sexes from the start. often showing male and female flower clusters on the same branching. these plants will have clusters of male pods. they will appear as the typical male flower. i have seen them with male on one side and female on the other. these are "true" hermies.
> 
> ...




Suck on this, haters


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

Nice, very good find my friend. I always had a feeling about this plant. It just didn't seem right that it could be a hermie. It sounds a lot like what he described early in the post. 

From what I've seen, hermies have tons of male flowers all over the nodes. On this plant, they are few and far between. I dunno, I'm feeling real good about this plant. She has been doing really well so far and I'm excited to see what the buds look like.

One question though, he says that this condition is most likely caused by stress. The only real stress I can think of is the under watering issue. Think that could have been enough?


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

they are just itty-bitty buds - give 'em some time - you know you can't rush these things  

it won't be long before you're wishing they didn't smell so much (for securities sake anyway)


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Nice, very good find my friend. I always had a feeling about this plant. It just didn't seem right that it could be a hermie. It sounds a lot like what he described early in the post.
> 
> From what I've seen, hermies have tons of male flowers all over the nodes. On this plant, they are few and far between. I dunno, I'm feeling real good about this plant. She has been doing really well so far and I'm excited to see what the buds look like.
> 
> One question though, he says that this condition is most likely caused by stress. The only real stress I can think of is the under watering issue. Think that could have been enough?



I don't think overwatering caused your hermie problems. You saw what my plants had to go through to stress hermie. You are planting bag seeds, right? any bag with seeds obviously had either the "hermie" trait or the trait FDD is talking about above (likely to produce a few male flowers). Though it is pretty normal for completely female plants to show male flowers later in life. I can't say for certain this pertains to cannabis but it is true for other dioecious plants so i think it is fair to apply it to our beloved plant as well.

anyway - i believe your plants are more genetically prone to hermie. I do not think it is stress induced.

but as you know - i'm no pro and your mileage may vary


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 20, 2008)

im still gonna run with FDD's post on this one. Its so many different ways to stress the plant that I couldnt even list them all here (ie , transplant, root bound, air, wind, heat, light, water, pH, nutes etc.) so I cant rule out environmental stress just yet.

I also disagree about it being a 'true' hermie just yet. Ive grown out a few of the 'self-pollinating' females he talks about. I just cut the ballz off the ladies and they flowered fine, one plant in particular only had about 10 seeds (3 of em were mature.)


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> they are just itty-bitty buds - give 'em some time - you know you can't rush these things
> 
> it won't be long before you're wishing they didn't smell so much (for securities sake anyway)


It's not so much me wanting them to smell. I haven't bought anything for the smell yet, so I was thinking about getting something soon or just waiting to see how bad it actually gets.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 20, 2008)

Make The Move Now Bro... Better Safe Than Sorry.!!! Db.


----------



## ru8fru (May 20, 2008)

Just so you know, if their in your living space like they were in mine (my closet) for my first grow. You get super used to the smell. I wouldnt even be able to smell it and id go out and ppl would say I wreaked like bud, It soaks into everything, your clothes, your sheets, carpet, curtains, everything. Just a hint of advice


----------



## email468 (May 20, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> Just so you know, if their in your living space like they were in mine (my closet) for my first grow. You get super used to the smell. I wouldnt even be able to smell it and id go out and ppl would say I wreaked like bud, It soaks into everything, your clothes, your sheets, carpet, curtains, everything. Just a hint of advice


Wow! I have just read two of your posts on two separate threads and both posts were awesome!

can't rep you again (yet) sorry - but you are on a roll!!


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

NOW Arent you Glad you didnt get scissor happy


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

arent we all glad you didnt chop her/him/it


----------



## ru8fru (May 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> Wow! I have just read two of your posts on two separate threads and both posts were awesome!
> 
> can't rep you again (yet) sorry - but you are on a roll!!


Haha thanks email, that means alot! Just got off work and making my rounds


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

Luckily now, the plant has it's own room. There are no clothes in there so hopefully that won't be a problem. I guess I'm going to look into getting something maybe this weekend.

Here's another shot of some male flowers I just noticed:


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

ill give him rep + for ya e-mail


----------



## Picasso345 (May 20, 2008)

Still looking like a tranny huh? Getting big though!

I had to go away for the weekend for work. Got stuck an extra day away due to the vagaries of 2008 air travel and my ladies got a tad dry.  

They seen to be recovering except for some fan leaves that are dead-dry and had to be snipped. Hopefully I don't end up running a damn ladyboy farm with this stress.

Travel is greatly overrated.


----------



## GrnMan (May 20, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Still looking like a tranny huh? Getting big though!
> 
> I had to go away for the weekend for work. Got stuck an extra day away due to the vagaries of 2008 air travel and my ladies got a tad dry.
> 
> ...



So when are you going to show us your grow?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> So when are you going to show us your grow?


Give them a day to continue recuperating and I grab a pic.


----------



## Gamble (May 20, 2008)

nice im there!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Give them a day to continue recuperating and I grab a pic.



Right on, can't wait to see.

Airport woes..I know exactly what you mean. Last bit of traveling I did was right after 9/11 and when those guys tried to blow up planes with some form of a liquid a few years back. Yea, it's not to fun, thank god they serve alcohol at the airport.


----------



## email468 (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Right on, can't wait to see.
> 
> Airport woes..I know exactly what you mean. Last bit of traveling I did was right after 9/11 and when those guys tried to blow up planes with some form of a liquid a few years back. Yea, it's not to fun, thank god they serve alcohol at the airport.


i hate airports - we should start a thread and just rant and rave about them!


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 21, 2008)

i got a question...........can u smoke tranny bud....or do tranny's even produce bud


----------



## HazyEyes (May 21, 2008)

Grnman just got my LG plasma and 1000w home theater system its fucking nuts sounds insane man ... i cant figure out how to play the tv audio through the speakers


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

In My Books, A Quote, Loud Music Makes The Cops Come, And They Have Noses. Lol Db.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 21, 2008)

Well then DB ill just blind the Pigs with my brand new 8 bulb t5 that just got here then run like a mo fo,..am good at running from the pigs


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Grnman just got my LG plasma and 1000w home theater system its fucking nuts sounds insane man ... i cant figure out how to play the tv audio through the speakers


You mean through your entertainment system? You will need to get an HDMI cable or a set of Toslink cables for that. Depending on what type of receiver you have depends on whether you go HDMI or Toslink. 

HDMI can carry higher bandwidth signals then toslink, so if you got a receiver that supports these new HD audio formats like DolbyTrueHD or DTS-HD, then you have to use HMDI. Toslink doesn't have the bandwidth capabilities for those formats. 

Don't ever use RCA cables! Look at what type of audio connections you have then come talk to me. Toslink will say "digital optical" and HDMI will look like a usb port, but bigger.




HazyEyes said:


> Well then DB ill just blind the Pigs with my brand new 8 bulb t5 that just got here then run like a mo fo,..am good at running from the pigs



LMFAO!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Ok, so my plants leaves near the top are curling under just a little bit. Nothing to drastic yet, but was maybe thinking this could be the claw? I'm trying to find some stuff about it right now. What causes this again? I read about it awhile back but can't remember..is it an MG problem?





_mmmmmm..._
















I think it could be that they need water. The lower leaves are begining to droop a lot. I'll get some before and after shots for you guys.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 21, 2008)

The claw can some times mean lack of N but am sure there is more then one reason for this.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Ok guys I'm going to give them just a little bit of water today. They are going to get half a gallon water along with 5ml of Bio Boost.


*Before

*


----------



## Picasso345 (May 21, 2008)

Yeah, It just looks a little thirsty. Maybe a little warm? Is it 80 up at the canopy too?


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

No, it was closer to 81-82 up top. I got the temps under control now. But see how the tips were sorta curling under? It could be from needing water, who knows. We will see in about 20 minutes.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 21, 2008)

i thought 75-85 was great temps? am i wrong?


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Yea those are good temps, but I've been trying to keep it at 78 here lately. No higher then 82. She seems to like those cooler temperatures better.



Hazey, did you see my post about your audio problems?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 21, 2008)

Mine seem to get wilty on occasion for no reason at all. No rhyme or reason as to water level or how long the lights have been on, they perk back up in pretty quick order though.

I think they just sneak a nap once in a while.



GrnMan said:


> Yea those are good temps, but I've been trying to keep it at 78 here lately. No higher then 82. They seem to like those cooler temperatures better.


----------



## HazyEyes (May 21, 2008)

yea man not at home right now but i think its a HDMI but its also got the other thing i think.
LG - 42" 720p Flat-Panel Plasma HDTV - 42PG20
yea its HDMI


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

so how the leaves look its been 20 min since you took pics!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> yea man not at home right now but i think its a HDMI but its also got the other thing i think.
> LG - 42" 720p Flat-Panel Plasma HDTV - 42PG20
> yea its HDMI



Killer tv dude! Can't beat that price. What I actually meant was what kind of audio inputs do you have on your receiver? HDMI, Toslink, RCA?

Do you have a set-top box or you getting cable straight from the wall?

Ok...I'm gonna go take some pics.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

*After the water shot - starting to look a bit better

*







*Am I tripping or are these tips curling under?

*


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

does look like they are curling a bit....


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

its just crouching down before it takes a huge jump up.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Who knows..I'll see how they do later on. I'm going to look a bit more into this curling under thing.

Hey I just noticed you can rate threads?


----------



## NoobMaster (May 21, 2008)

GrnMan, you may have already said though I might have missed it. QUESTION::

What camera do you use?? I love those earlier close up shots! Excellent quality.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Your talking about the pictures around pages 50-60ish right? If so, those were taken with a Canon Powershot SD630. I was using some Canon digital slr for those pictures in the begining of my journal.

Oh yea and thanks _BTW..

_I love to take pictures..


----------



## SmokeyMacpot420 (May 21, 2008)

is the plant in the last picture you posted a girl? its hard to tell...


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

and i am shure i speak for everyone when i say we love to look at your pictures!


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

as fellow lover of pic taking Im with ya! keeps em comming


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

SmokeyMacpot420 said:


> is the plant in the last picture you posted a girl? its hard to tell...


Yes it is a girl. If you look at previous pics you can see the hairs clear as day.

Here's a shot..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

Gamble said:


> and i am shure i speak for everyone when i say we love to look at your pictures!


 
CHIRP, CRACKLE, CRACKLE..."SMACK" BOOP-BOOP-BOOP-BOOPBOOPBOOPBOOPBOOPBOOPBOOP. FAG.

ABLEBODIED, PAIN IN THE ASS FIELD RUNNER. LOL

G. OH! YA THE PICS, YOU AND ME BOTH KNOW WHORES CANT LIVE WITHOUT THEM...!!!
IVE LOOKED AT ALL, AND POSTED WAY TO MANY!!!






TO THE GRNMAN, YOOO!!! NICE PIC'S BRO. TO GAMBLE, FAG.!!!DB.


----------



## JayDRO (May 21, 2008)

those hairs look purddy. has she perked back up a bit? lookin solid though grnman. i updated my cheese grow today btw!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

@ THC

OMG..that pic is fucking awesome! 
Ya know they love em DB..

@ jaydro

I was just about to post those pics. It was a watering issue. So apparently when they start to need water, they will droop and the leaves will curl under and you get the "claw" affect. Never knew that the leaves would curl up like that when they need water.

_Learn something new everyday.._


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

I'm sure the 5ml of Bio Boost helped as well.


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

damn that looks nice!! I cant wait to get to that point.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> damn that looks nice!! I cant wait to get to that point.



Yea, and I can't wait to smoke this shit! I'm really just eager to see what this bud is going to look like once the hairs start to form. What color do you guys think it will be? I'm thinking a real white color or lime green.

You also notice the edges on those top leafs? Look how fucking jagged they are..would you guys say this is a sativa or indica?


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> CHIRP, CRACKLE, CRACKLE..."SMACK" BOOP-BOOP-BOOP-BOOPBOOPBOOPBOOPBOOPBOOPBOOP. FAG.
> 
> ABLEBODIED, PAIN IN THE ASS FIELD RUNNER. LOL
> 
> ...


whats your problem ace? Why the hurtfull vibes?
just smoking some hot knives with the hash i got from amsterdam and read your post and a tear ran down my face...


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

He's just messen with ya bro..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

If, U Have Been Reading, Fag, Phucking Awsome Grower.
And Ya, I Am Joking. Gamble. U Should Now Better By Now. Bro. Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 21, 2008)

Tap Tap, Mike Check Testing One Two. Testing. This Is Grnmans Journal Right... And Since Ive Gave U Long Enough To Tell, Hey Everyone, If You Blur Yur Eyes, The Face Goes Away In The Gamble Mans Av. Ahhhhh Still Doit Bro, And U Still Have A Nice Rack.


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Ya, if you guys take anything THC says seriously (other then growing) then we need to talk! 

Hey I got some cool under shots of the leafs. I'm about to post them...I lost one of them though...  the pic that is...


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

oooohhhh pics


----------



## Gamble (May 21, 2008)

it reminds me of a dream or something, looking at the weed in paradise. lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Gamble said:


> it reminds me of a dream or something, looking at the weed in paradise. lol


Awesome! Exactly what I was going for - HEH!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 21, 2008)

I wasn't as artistic as your photos. I uploaded some more utilitarian photos of my plants in my gallery.


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

wow, U have a gift at photography my friend. your leaves look very healthy which are signs of a lot of attention.

I have a request tho, could U take the same type of pics, but instead of having ur ceiling as the background, could U have the sky?


----------



## GrnMan (May 21, 2008)

Hey guys, I was just about to upload more pics. Thanks for all those comments, I really appreciate it!



> I have a request tho, could U take the same type of pics, but instead of having ur ceiling as the background, could U have the sky?


Exactly what I was thinking. When I took the pic I had kind of imagined that. Like me laying out in a huge green field of grass, with the wind blowing and me looking up at the sky through the huge marijuana trees. Maybe I could photoshop something behind it...

Hmmm...










*I really like this one..*


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 21, 2008)

LOL I know some females who wouldnt hit Ur bong. 

the choosy whores!


----------



## hothousemary (May 21, 2008)

clean that pipe brotha!! damn


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> *I really like this one..*


is THAT a green star?? looks like my bong you thought was a green star.


----------



## GrnMan (May 22, 2008)

Yea that's a greenstar. I know it's dirty guys. I've only cleaned it like 3 times since I've owned it.

I tried cleaning it out the other night with some alcohol and epsom salt, but it wasn't enough to get it clean. All that resin and shit is built up hardcore along the sides.


----------



## Gamble (May 22, 2008)

what works great is "goo-gone" and a bong magnet.

even the thickest res, is no match


----------



## Picasso345 (May 22, 2008)

Lol, this picture really does look like mine doesn't it? 




GrnMan said:


> Yes it is a girl. If you look at previous pics you can see the hairs clear as day.
> 
> Here's a shot..


----------



## BlueCheesey (May 22, 2008)

*damn i wish my plants would show i cant wait to see mine like that*


----------



## hothousemary (May 22, 2008)

you can try grunge off to! that shit works great... they sell it at my local head shop.. been around for years also. It cleans my grimeset shit no problem..


----------



## BlueCheesey (May 22, 2008)

*i use 420 Solution, works in like 15 seconds, and its 9.00 for a big bottle, plus it leaves your piece smelling lie fruit punch!!*


----------



## email468 (May 22, 2008)

i use the purple power - squeaky clean glass, pyrex, ceramic and metal!
Welcome To Purple Power


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

Lmfao, Db. Uses Alch. And Paper Towel, But Last Night Me Wife Came Home With "dr. Greens" Lighting Quick "flash" Chalice Cleaner In 30sec. Never Used Anything Like It In My Whole Life... Got It Last Night, And Am Reading This, Post This Morning. Lol Ahhhh!!! Karma, Db's Shockras Are Inline With The G's Journal... Hold On Im Tearin Up...db.


----------



## BlueCheesey (May 22, 2008)

*ya my store has that dr. greens and the 420 solution, i prefer the 420 solution THEY ARE BOTH EXACTLY THE SAME but "dr. greens" is green with a weird smell, 420 is blue with fruit punch smell*


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 22, 2008)

Thanks For The Heads Up, I Do Prefer Fruity Over The Othier, Still Have Not Tried It, That Coming Later, Today, But For He Next Run, U Bet Ya, The 420... Have U Ever Tried The Fruity Drops For Bong Water Im Now Hearing About.??? Db.


----------



## JayDRO (May 22, 2008)

91 proof rubbing alcohol and some sizzalt and it usually leaves the glass pieces looking bran fkn new.


----------



## winn420 (May 22, 2008)

yup...rock salt and rubbing alcohol works perfect for me and is much cheaper than anything you'll find in a head shop. 

The plants look great bro!!


----------



## jordann9e (May 22, 2008)

GrnMan!!!! what upper???


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

Grnman. Whats Up Bro, Its Been A Few Days, Just Wanted To Stop By And Show Ya Grow Some Love..be Good Hommie And Say Up.....


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

What's up guys...hope all is well. I'm about to update with some new pics. This bitch is 2ft tall now. I'm going to have to build something soon or get some fish eye hooks up on the ceiling so that I can raise these lights. The plant is getting pretty close to them now.


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Day 63 - Day 19 of flower

































*Stats Today:*

Temp @ 80 *F
RH @ 48 Percent

Low @ 78 *F / RH 45 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 53 Percent

Light Cycle @ 12/12


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

very nice grnman. 35 thumbs up.......i envy your plants


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Thanks man, she's fucking growing at an incredible rate...


----------



## winn420 (May 23, 2008)

yeah bro she looks fkn great!!! I wish we could match a bowl from our harvests!


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Oh man, wouldn't that be too cool. It's funny when I'm sitten around here checken out peoples journals and see all this fucking bud, and I don't have any, that shit really sucks. Just think if we could all try out each others herb!

Luckily I scooped up another zone of that Sour Diesel..


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Some More Pic;s Of The Sour, Sir......panting Lol Db.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

yeah im fixing to make a trip to the shop to pick up some jack frost


----------



## Picasso345 (May 23, 2008)

I like that last pic. Buds everywhere!


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

OK THC, just for you bro!

Yea picasso, I'm diggen that to! I sure hope those mature real nicely.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

What Did U Think Of The Pure Porn In Me Apple Juice Thread For Ya! @G"
Besides Hatred...lol Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> What Did U Think Of The Pure Porn In Me Apple Juice Thread For Ya! @G"
> Besides Hatred...lol Db.



Dude, that was sick! I had a chubby the whole time I was looking at your journal...

Bout to upload these pics..this camera doesn't really do the buds any justice. I couldn't get a nice shot.


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 23, 2008)

Looking tasty!

Don't know about you, but I'm dying to take a nug and enjoy.


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Looking tasty!
> 
> Don't know about you, but I'm dying to take a nug and enjoy.


LOL - I've fault the devil and his tempting ass off! I'm not going to lay a hand on these babies..


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

*Sour Diesel*


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LOL - I've fault the devil and his tempting ass off! I'm not going to lay a hand on these babies..



Well its been like 10 years for me. And been on the grow since the beginning of the year. (ordered the seeds new years eve, got 'em a couple weeks later) Gonna steal an inner nug in a week or so. Might have my pipe all whittled up by then too.

(I think I forgot what the high is like.)


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Well its been like 10 years for me. And been on the grow since the beginning of the year. (ordered the seeds new years eve, got 'em a couple weeks later) Gonna steal an inner nug in a week or so. Might have my pipe all whittled up by then too.
> 
> (I think I forgot what the high is like.)


Oh man, I remember you saying something about 10 years. So it's really been 10 years since you have last smoked? If so, WOW!

_+ REP FOR YOU..
_


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

ten years wow... not even ten min here... Looks like ya get some bud where ya at... We gets em here to! thank god.. After the huricane there was a time when I couldnt find anything other than mexi shit brick... Im lucky now, im pretty hooked up, got two conects with some good strains... Love the sour desil .. nice looking buds.. plants looking fn great now!! Man I cant wait>......


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Yea it's definitely one of the better grows I've seen since I've stumbled upon this strain. Really good smoke..

Yea I was on a trip there for awhile where there was only some flame runnen around here. It's cheap so I can't complain about that, but damn you gotta smoke so much to get ripped!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Chubby,,, Lol Lmfao, All Giggley Db.!!! Way Stoned.


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

the past year has seen some really good exotics come through... A lot of DNA strains with nice trich formations, nice and balled at the end and amber.. fucking bill 40 a quarter though.. still I get it... the other I get is nice strains most of the time.. wreck, purps, the usall.. and I get quantity so much cheaper.. all in all been nice..


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> the past year has seen some really good exotics come through... A lot of DNA strains with nice trich formations, nice and balled at the end and amber.. fucking bill 40 a quarter though.. still I get it... the other I get is nice strains most of the time.. wreck, purps, the usall.. and I get quantity so much cheaper.. all in all been nice..


Yea I can get an ounce for 400 bucks. Not to bad IMO...


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

not bad at all, Id say about the avarege here is prolly 4 a oz... the 140 a quarter stuff is what I consider some real connoisseur shit.. beautifully groomed and not rushed at the cure..
1100 for a 14lb here puts the oz nice and cheap.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

Shit you guys dont even wanna hear the prices in hawaii. Thats why i stated to grow my self.


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> Shit you guys dont even wanna hear the prices in hawaii. Thats why i stated to grow my self.


how bad is it?


----------



## JayDRO (May 23, 2008)

damn grnman the lone lady is lookin might fine. and how are you gonna keep teasin me with these zones of sour d! i can smell it from here thats how close we are!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> damn grnman the lone lady is lookin might fine. and how are you gonna keep teasin me with these zones of sour d! i can smell it from here thats how close we are!!!!


Sorry bro, close your eyes next time! Any of you guys got plans for Memorial Day?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Sorry bro, close your eyes next time! Any of you guys got plans for Memorial Day?


Work mostly. Maybe get real crazy and sleep in late on Monday, lol. Do some yard work, kinda looks like rain though.


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Sorry bro, close your eyes next time! Any of you guys got plans for Memorial Day?


smoking and getting ready for my new job I start next week... getting drunk eating steak and watching ufc sat night...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Hate To Say It Gnman, But What U See In The Journal, And Apple Thread.... 300 A Zip... And Its Solid! U Could Club Her. Lol Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

If U Guys Are Happy Paying The 4 I Dont Want To Stop U Or Nothing. Lol Dammmm!!! Thats Robbery. Db.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 23, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> If U Guys Are Happy Paying The 4 I Dont Want To Stop U Or Nothing. Lol Dammmm!!! Thats Robbery. Db.


I would be happy to pay 4. Some places good weed is just damn expensive. I pay around 5 for some very good stuff, but certainly not great...


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 23, 2008)

Damm Then If I Sold Id Be So Phucking Rich, But When They Took The Card Id Be So Phucking Dead!!! Db.


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

take my life - i'm saving my money for my old age!


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

prices here are like 80 and 1/8 if you lucky to find it......65$ if you personally no the dude growing.....


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)

Well soon guys we shouldn't need to be complaining about paying for pot, at least that's what I hoping for.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

Grnman u need to send me some of ya bud when its done...lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 23, 2008)




----------



## TomThom1987 (May 23, 2008)

fuckin yum...yum


----------



## winn420 (May 23, 2008)

lookin great bro! I got bored a few minutes ago and took a few pics. I'm about to post em in my journal. They look the same as the pics I took yesterday...lol


----------



## hothousemary (May 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


>


wow those are looking purty!!!! gotta give ya a lil chubbie!!!


----------



## newtoit (May 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea I can get an ounce for 400 bucks. Not to bad IMO...


... damn man u need to come to canada... i don't pay more then 275/ounce... usually 250...

p.s. she's looking good, nice job so far my man


----------



## Gamble (May 23, 2008)

dude 275$ an ounce.... come down to ontario, 140- 170 an ounce of chronic!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 24, 2008)

yea i get mine fomr 250-300

shit is realy starting to pop out grn!! nice


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

Ok Gamble, Damm That Is Good...!!! But I Figured My Last Harv. Around 3.00$ A Zip To Grow, If That. Db.  But Seeing That Im Legal, I Like Mail Order,,,, Ya I Do!!! My Add... Giveme Sum Dirtbag, 420 Right Now St., Your Neiboring Country Men... 02400.. Lol Db.


----------



## newtoit (May 24, 2008)

Gamble said:


> dude 275$ an ounce.... come down to ontario, 140- 170 an ounce of chronic!



i wish... i live in a hick town


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

What's up guys...update coming in about 45 mins...


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (May 24, 2008)

i have found that taking the mh out of the grow altogether and using hps throughout the grow makes for a thicker, more robust plant. Haven't used my mh last 2 grows. HPS from seedling to smoke.Try it....me thinks yyou will like


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

earlymorninstonepeomp said:


> i have found that taking the mh out of the grow altogether and using hps throughout the grow makes for a thicker, more robust plant. Haven't used my mh last 2 grows. HPS from seedling to smoke.Try it....me thinks yyou will like


I think I'm going to use both on my next grow. I'm interested to see what that does.


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

Day 64 - Day 20 of flower






















































*Stats Today:*

Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 48 Percent

Low @ 78 *F / RH 48 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 51 Percent

Light Cycle @ 12/12


----------



## Picasso345 (May 24, 2008)

Damn fine looking plant.


----------



## hothousemary (May 24, 2008)

that thing is real beauty! poster worth! lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

Thanks my friends, I'm very proud of her. The camera really brings out the true color of the plant. I want to get my humidity levels down a notch. Do you guys think I should get a dehumidifier before it starts to really bud? Seems like she is doing ok, but I think I read that 35-45 percent humidity is good.


----------



## JayDRO (May 24, 2008)

that biatch is lookin gawwwgeousss!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

Very Nice G' Dont Sweet The Hum. I Dont Even Check Mine...db.
But I Want To Get A Dial Like Yours All Dig. And Sht. Heheheheh!!!! Db. Going Big Time.!!! Lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

So Ive Been Keeping Up, But Still Way Confused.... Ok I Know Huh!!! Is She A She And It, Or Wtf...??? Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Very Nice G' Dont Sweet The Hum. I Dont Even Check Mine...db.
> But I Want To Get A Dial Like Yours All Dig. And Sht. Heheheheh!!!! Db. Going Big Time.!!! Lol



Right on, that's what I was thinking I just wanted to get another opinion. If for some reason it does get outa control I'll go pick one up, but I should be fine.

And yea, the whole sex thing is kinda confusing. I don't really care anymore ya know. It is what it is, kinda like just accepting your step dad as your dad. She may have some nuts, but she's still my "girl"!

8** O (

Thanks for making me cry THC!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

Was That Pm Deep Or What I Sent U,,,, I Was Jacked On An All Day Post Fest Hash-en The Phuk Up!!!! Today That Too, And Those Cookies... Company Coming Over, For A Q'... Wife Out With Tiny D', So I Thought Ide Rattle Some Cages...lol Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Right on, that's what I was thinking I just wanted to get another opinion. If for some reason it does get outa control I'll go pick one up, but I should be fine.
> 
> And yea, the whole sex thing is kinda confusing. I don't really care anymore ya know. It is what it is, kinda like just accepting your step dad as your dad. She may have some nuts, but she's still my "girl"!
> 
> ...


LMFAO.... I WAS THINKING MORE IN THE LINES "YA FOUND OUT DAD WAS GAY...LOL, OR HAVING A SEX CHANGE OP... THAT'S STILL MY GIRL''''''''''''''.LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.......DB.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> LMFAO.... I WAS THINKING MORE IN THE LINES "YA FOUND OUT DAD WAS GAY...LOL, OR HAVING A SEX CHANGE OP... THAT'S STILL MY GIRL''''''''''''''.LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL.......DB.


Goodbye Daddy, hello Mommy #2?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 24, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Thanks my friends, I'm very proud of her. The camera really brings out the true color of the plant. I want to get my humidity levels down a notch. Do you guys think I should get a dehumidifier before it starts to really bud? Seems like she is doing ok, but I think I read that 35-45 percent humidity is good.


I think the main reason for a dehumidifier is to control mold and fungus, but with one plant I think you could arrange the fans to hit the entire plant. It isn't like you have areas where the air will stagnate and the humidity would take over.

That said, if it gets humid in your part of the world and you are planning on a bigger grow next time, maybe it's a good investment. Plenty of time for you to window shop and research for a good one I guess.


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

Ya, I think I'm going to go without one right now. It shouldn't be an issue..hows yer plants picasso?

LOL @ that pic!

THC, that's what I was thinken, like finding out your son was gay or something - LOL! That would be a sad day...I was trying to be nice for all the g4y's out there. Didn't want to offend anyone out there.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 24, 2008)

Well Brudha, If It Did Offend Then, It Realy Came From Me, The Freak In The Chair, Hope They Have Claws, And Wanna Fight Back, For There Beliefs, Witch I Realy Dont Have A Prob. With,,, One Should Be Proud Of One's Self, Even This Freak In The Chair...db.  And I Fell If U Can Joke About It Then U Must Be Secure, With It,,,, So Bro If U Trying To Tell Us Somthing,,,, Lol Ill Still Love U... Sniffle, We Can Just Shop More Sisterfriend. Db.!


----------



## GrnMan (May 24, 2008)

Yea, I am a FAG!

Fucking
Awesome
Grower

!!!!  !!!


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (May 24, 2008)

plants lookin hott Grn.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 24, 2008)

hey grnman you need to check out my new grow room and tell me what you think......cuz i decided to keep all 4


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

Hey thanks for stoppen by guys...

Update coming in a couple hours. I'm expecting her to have grown at least another inch or so.


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

*Day 65 - Day 21 of flower*

































































*Stats Today:*

Temp @ 78 *F
RH @ 48 Percent

Low @ 78 *F / RH 48 Percent
High @ 82 *F / RH 51 Percent

Light Cycle @ 12/12


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

_She has been growing about an inch or so a day..._

































I've been real happy with the Biocanna nutes and supplements.


----------



## JayDRO (May 25, 2008)

thats badass. lookin superb man!


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## DWR (May 25, 2008)

great pictures love them, Happy growing ^^


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

nice!! not quite dirtbag porn but nice indeed!


----------



## winn420 (May 25, 2008)

she looks lovely bro...great job!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> nice!! not quite dirtbag porn but nice indeed!


OUCH MARY,!!!! MORE TOUNGE LESS TEETH, IF IT WASN'T FOR THE G' YOU WOULD'T BE GETTING THE D' PIC'S...LOL TRUE' CHRUCH'!!!

THE GRNMAN RIDES THE TLB' IN THE BACK WITH THE COOL KIDS EVEN IF HE WAS GROWING CUCUMBERS, LIKE THE BLUE,,,HEHEHEHEHE!!!! THAT WAS FUNNY G'. CUCUMBERS, POOR GUY, HIM AND HAZY!!! THE EXTENDED GROWBLOOM BLOOM...LOL DB.

I DO LIKE YOUR PORN, MINE IS NOW BORING... LIKE A FINE CHIC THAT U WANT TO NAIL,,,, U KNOW OUT THERE SOME GUY, IS SICK OF HER CRAP.!!! DB.


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

plus your bud porn, while absolutely awesome THC, is nearly ready to harvest - just give GrnMan's a chance to mature!


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> plus your bud porn, while absolutely awesome THC, is nearly ready to harvest - just give GrnMan's a chance to mature!


indeed~~ Im looking foward to the full pink porn that gm is going to have~!~


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> indeed~~ Im looking foward to the full pink porn that gm is going to have~!~


me too!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

Ahhh don't we all gentleman, don't we all...

These babies will be nice and mature with buds soon enough.



Yea THC, I think that poor sap is growing something other then marijuana - what'ya think?




Got some steaks and shrimp marinating right now...
Grill is firing up....
I'm stoned as hell....
Cooler full of beer...

YEAH!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 25, 2008)

Shrimps On The Barbie. Lol Db. The Q Here Went Down Like A Blur. Lol


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

Oh yea? Fucken A bro!

Got some buddies coming over with more beer and herb. Cooken some NY strip steak and T-bones. Marinating in some_ EDIT_ mesquite smoke and teriyaki as well. Shrimp are marinating in some lemon pepper.

Can't wait to grub down..


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Oh yea? Fucken A bro!
> 
> Got some buddies coming over with more beer and herb. Cooken some NY strip steak and T-bones. Marinating in some Stubbs mesquite smoke and teriyaki as well. Shrimp are marinating in some lemon pepper.
> 
> Can't wait to grub down..


I love stubbs!!! ya know ya given away local with that one! I was in A town last week... came down for reverend horton heat show.. love that city!!!!!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

Ugh....SHHHHHH!

It's imported...


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

lmao...... Maybe we can share a bit of bbq someday... visit there often (arizona that is) *snicker*


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

Yea, it's hot out here in the AZ.

Hit me up bro...we can definitely get down.


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

btw curious for your thoughts on how I am getting co2 to my plants...


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, it's hot out here in the AZ.
> 
> Hit me up bro...we can definitely get down.


4 sho!! will be in AZ in august to see carollyn wonderland.... posibly sooner if i get a chance.. My new favorite place down here since me home town got destroyed.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 25, 2008)

I had me some non-imported Stubbs. I had to do some work during the SXSW. Of course mine was on textured soy protein instead of meat.


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I had me some non-imported Stubbs. I had to do some work during the SXSW. Of course mine was on textured soy protein instead of meat.


soy protein mmmmmmm good.....


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

btw sxsw great fn time!!! a.c.l.f. good to!!!

*lol thread hijack*


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 25, 2008)

hey Grnman guess what, i found out today that im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> hey Grnman guess what, i found out today that im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrads!!!


----------



## winn420 (May 25, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> hey Grnman guess what, i found out today that im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hey congrats man!!...my wife and I are trying right now. well not literally right this second as I type this message but we're trying...lol


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

winn420 said:


> hey congrats man!!...my wife and I are trying right now. well not literally right this second as I type this message but we're trying...lol


I wanna try!!!!! lol jk


----------



## Gamble (May 25, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> hey Grnman guess what, i found out today that im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHOOOO! Congrats Man!


----------



## GrnMan (May 25, 2008)

Congrats Tomthom...

@ hothouse AND Picasso

You two fuckers better not be cops...

I'll cut yer fucken balls off.


----------



## hothousemary (May 25, 2008)

lmao officer dank McStinky here......


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

Sgt. Stedanko


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

Code name Hard Hat^^^


----------



## email468 (May 26, 2008)

lard ass? who is this?


----------



## Gamble (May 26, 2008)

ha ha ha awsome!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> hey Grnman guess what, i found out today that im gonna be a daddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



HA HA CONGRATS FROM DB. AND TINY D. ITS EVERYTHING" FROM SHITTY,LOL TO SCARY, TO THE MOST FUN YUV EVER HAD...!!!



winn420 said:


> hey congrats man!!...my wife and I are trying right now. well not literally right this second as I type this message but we're trying...lol



LMAO, GOOD CLEAN UP....BUT U DONT HAVE TO LIE HERE BRUDHA. U ARE ALREADY POSTING ON THE G'S JOURNAL, U R SLUTTY... WE KNOW AND WERE OK WITH THAT...DB.



hothousemary said:


> I wanna try!!!!! lol jk



PUT YOUR SOCK DOWN AND GET BACK TO GROWING....DB 



GrnMan said:


> Congrats Tomthom...
> 
> @ hothouse AND Picasso
> 
> ...



UMMMM! NOW THATS A SCARY THOUGHT, WE'VE ALL SEEN THE JOURNAL, AND YOUR PRETTY PROPHISANT AT CHOPPING THOS...
"GULP"....LOL
OH! YA! ON THE HOME PAGE, THE RIU SITE CALLS U OUT AS THE #3 POST WHORE ON THE SITE................HMMMMMMMMMM!!! WHO'S THE PIGGY??? THE "DARE" BUMBER STICKER, I CAN EXPLAIN THAT.??? LOL DB.

G-MAN RIDES THE "TLB" AND HE KNOWS HOW TO CUT A BITCH "SMOOTH"!

POST #3 WHORE NOW THATS CHEEP. DB, PUT A CUSHION ON YOUR SEAT SUGAR, IN THE TEA.....HOW ABOUT A NICE COOOOOKIE!!! G'SLUT POSTER CHILD FOR DOPE. LMAO DB.


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HA HA CONGRATS FROM DB. AND TINY D. ITS EVERYTHING" FROM SHITTY,LOL TO SCARY, TO THE MOST FUN YUV EVER HAD...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lamo


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

FROM SLOPPY SECONDS, TO DAMMMMMM THIS SHT. IS TORRRRRR UP!!!
I LIKES MY HOOOOO'S SLOPPY, WAY AFTER 1ST & 2ND PIC OF THE LITTER THOS BITCHES WILL DO ANYTHING... DAMMMMMMMM!!! NOW THATS STANK POOOOODER... AT 3RD ONNNN THA CORNA!!! 

GRNMAN.............!!! DIRTBAG IS TEARIN UP BRO00....<>!
Members*Top Posters*Top Referrersbosco 0 26-05zerocold 0 26-05ehabnoreddin 0 26-05goodfellaz669... 0 26-05CantTouchRast... 0 26-05Lacy 1341fdd2blk 1235GrnMan 1187Wikidbchofthe... 987ORECAL 939google 320vervejunkie 50chapster 44crickitmd 29None Such 26

SLUT OF THE MONTH...1235GrnMan LUV YA BRUDHA.!!! DB.-"TLB"


----------



## 40acres (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Congrats Tomthom...
> 
> @ hothouse AND Picasso
> 
> ...


How the hell does grnman have almost 2,000 posts in a month? Is this an RIU hostile takeover?


----------



## HazyEyes (May 26, 2008)

y am i not on that list db


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Cause Sour Balls Are Just Sour Balls, No Journal For Them??? Db.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> @ hothouse AND Picasso
> 
> You two fuckers better not be cops...
> 
> I'll cut yer fucken balls off.


You should be more worried that the Sinsemilla Marijuana cops will come and write you a ticket for growing a tranny, lol.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

40acres said:


> How the hell does grnman have almost 2,000 posts in a month? Is this an RIU hostile takeover?


Because I eat, sleep, and shit RIU... 



_ BTW.._

I love my tranny..

_Also.._

What's all this talk about my postings? Is there a database somewheres?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

We all love your tranny. I don't know where this stats page is.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Hmm...I guess that makes me cool?

Hey, BTW...you aren't to far behind me picasso..


----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

Yep. I do like RIU.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Its At The Bottm Of The Home Pg. If U Cant See It Well Its For The Important Ppl. Lmfao...sdb.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 26, 2008)

thx's you guy's, me and my wife have been trying to have a baby for a long time,...im so excited i almost forgot about my other lil babies.......ALMOST


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Its At The Bottm Of The Home Pg. If U Cant See It Well Its For The Important Ppl. Lmfao...sdb.



Yea, the view forum leaders link? I guess I need to be elite to see other peoples stats.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)




----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 26, 2008)

lookin good, nice leaves! how many days you at again?


----------



## hothousemary (May 26, 2008)

damn she is looking soooo fn pretty!!! I love it! I get to watch r+d harvest tomorrow after watching his buds get so pretty and now yours is about to start that porn queen path!!! fuckin a what a lucky fella I is....


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> lookin good, nice leaves! how many days you at again?


Thanks man. I'm on day 66 all together and day 22 of flower.




hothousemary said:


> damn she is looking soooo fn pretty!!! I love it! I get to watch r+d harvest tomorrow after watching his buds get so pretty and now yours is about to start that porn queen path!!! fuckin a what a lucky fella I is....


Yes! This is definitely the best part about growing your own herb. 

HAHAHA...

Just noticed the warning you put in your sig.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

Your plant looks so nice and neat and mine are more of a jumble, with leaves everywhere. I'm going to grab a pic of my main cola of my big plant when they wake up tonight.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Your plant looks so nice and neat and mine are more of a jumble, with leaves everywhere. I'm going to grab a pic of my main cola of my big plant when they wake up tonight.


Sometimes I think that myself. But when I look at it from a different angle, she looks better.


----------



## BigBudBalls (May 26, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Your plant looks so nice and neat and mine are more of a jumble, with leaves everywhere. I'm going to grab a pic of my main cola of my big plant when they wake up tonight.


Are they clones? or topped? (gotten the gut up yet to top?)
Also be just the plant/strain.

GrnMan, Budz developing nicely!


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Are they clones? or topped? (gotten the gut up yet to top?)
> Also be just the plant/strain.
> 
> GrnMan, Budz developing nicely!


Thanks my man! I just stopped by your place and they are doing nice as well.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Are they clones? or topped? (gotten the gut up yet to top?)
> Also be just the plant/strain.
> 
> GrnMan, Budz developing nicely!


From seed. I would have topped, but I didn't think about it until it was too late and I was already in flower. I think it is strain, they seem extra bushy.


----------



## GrnMan (May 26, 2008)

Don't be scared to get that grow journal up and running bro.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 26, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Don't be scared to get that grow journal up and running bro.


Seems like too much pressure. Maybe for the next grow. I put up tonight's pic of your sister bud. I can see it getting a little bigger than a few days ago, but nothing stunning.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 26, 2008)

Ya Bro....we Dont Bite. Much. Lol Hey Wont Some Inspiration... I Do It From An Electric Wheel Chair... Hit The Sig. Marked Exp. And Enjoy. We Got Your Back "p" Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

_Errr..

_To bad the weekend fun is over, back to work for me..



Update later this afternoon.


----------



## JayDRO (May 27, 2008)

i cant wait to get to that point!!!! good grow grnman!


----------



## HazyEyes (May 27, 2008)

Grn haha guess what man the two plants i picked for the experiment one of them went Hermi so i had to pull her/him out.


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

HazyEyes said:


> Grn haha guess what man the two plants i picked for the experiment one of them went Hermi so i had to pull her/him out.



Damnit man! Hey, at least you have the luxury of getting rid of a hermie.

I think I may be moving to a house in a fw months. This means I'm going to be able to do a bigger grow now. I'm going to shoot for at least 10 plants next time.

I lied on the update, she hasn't really gotten any bigger. I think that was just a growth spurt she was going through. The buds seem to be fattening up though.


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Ok, maybe a shot or two..
















You guys remember that dude cannaboy? I wonder what ever happened to him? Think the cops got his ass? If you remember, he was almost done flowering his girl I believe. Maybe THC scared him off - LOL!


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

Man your porn is getting good!!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

looks like a nice solid healthy plant!- for your next grow are you going to go with genetics from a seed bank? or bagseed again?


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Bagseed? HAHAHAHAHAHA

_Never again my friend!

_I'm looking at getting a nice strain. Something that smokes real good. I'm not exactly sure what I'm going to get yet. I'm still up for suggestions on a good seed bank.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

I am at the same stage, but dr.cronic's online seed bank has a really cool way you can search by the properties of the way they grow and i have seen some great strains there.


----------



## hothousemary (May 27, 2008)

dr. chronic is who Im going to go with.. So many strains I have smoked in amsterdam that they carry from the places I smoked them at... already have a dna strain in mind I want!


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

QUIK...MAINLINE GRNMAN SOME OF THAT WWW

STAT!

Sorry folks, I've been experiencing some techinical difficulties. Been having some power outages around my place. And when this happens, the guys I'm leaching off of lose internet (NEWBS RESET THAT ROUTER!). Who knows when they will get that shit up and running again.

I'm not even going to attempt to read anything else when it takes 5 mins or longer to load! So until then, I'm going to chill (IM worried....I might have withdrawal) for a lil while.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 27, 2008)

I ordered for Dr.cronic. got all my seed's in like a week....good place to shop......but not all the seed's showed up in good condition....had to throw away like 4 of my 10 seeds i got.......o hay grnman. check my journal real quick and tell me what you think


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

i ordered 10 white kc seeds like 5 days ago, any guesses on when thell come?


----------



## Gamble (May 27, 2008)

forgot to mention, did cash in the mail.


----------



## GrnMan (May 27, 2008)

Cash in the mail? What you think son, money grows on trees? Well, I guess it does if you got a plant or two going!

Looks like those ppl got their router up and running again. Silly newbs can figure out how to get it working again, but can't lock down their network? Oh well, I still love it!


----------



## JayDRO (May 28, 2008)

damn your porn is getting really good! that 1st shot on the last pics is fkn awesome!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Good Morn. Sir... Baby Is Looking Great! So I See There Was A Bus Jacking In The Journal Last Night. Lmao Db.!!! U Might Think Of Bumping Her With About A 1/4c Of The J" Per 'g. In The Next Wk Or So....


----------



## Picasso345 (May 28, 2008)

Looks like a little frosting starting on those leaves too. Nice.


----------



## winn420 (May 28, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> You guys remember that dude cannaboy? I wonder what ever happened to him? Think the cops got his ass? If you remember, he was almost done flowering his girl I believe. Maybe THC scared him off - LOL!


I was wondering the same thing about cannaboy....

Your girl looks beautiful!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

I 3rd It, Was Thinking Of Hacking Him In The Appl. Thread...db.!

Does He Like Have A Close Friend On Here, That Can Check.??? I Try And Hit His J. With That. !


----------



## CaliGrower420 (May 28, 2008)

Hey mabe you should lower that light afew inches....it looks a lil too high.
Also id put those ladies in bigger pots so they can stretch their roots a bit, youl certainly see the difference on top!
What size pot do u have? If you add 2 gallons (say if u use 2 gallon transplant to 4gal) it will surre help!
But otherwise everything look on point!


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Greenman, Be Nice..................................!!!! Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 28, 2008)

LOL @ you THC! I'm always nice..

@ caligrower

The lights are roughly 10-11 inches away from the top. I don't think I want to get them any closer at this point, due to the heat.

I have my girl in a 3.5 gallon pot. I think I might actually use 4-5 gallon pots on the next grow.

Update coming in a couple hours or so. I think me and my girl are going to hit the bar for some beers. LONG DAY AT WORK!!

_Until then...GrnMan signing off.._


----------



## GrnMan (May 28, 2008)

LOL @ you THC! I'm always nice. I haven't hit your journal up yet, hows the hag?

@ caligrower

The lights are roughly 10-11 inches away from the top. I don't think I want to get them any closer at this point, due to the heat.

I have my girl in a 3.5 gallon pot. I think I might actually use 4-5 gallon pots on the next grow. I'm also going to veg longer.

Update coming in a couple hours or so. I think me and my girl are going to hit the bar for some beers. LONG DAY AT WORK!!

Here's a shot I took earlier today to hold you guys off - that is if you care? 

_Until then...GrnMan signing off..
_


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

Hard Day At Work Pooookey!!! Ahhh! Me Too! Tiny D' Is Not Feeling Well, And Has Been Cudly All Day... Poor Little D..... Hope Yur Day Is Better Tom Arrow....g' Db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 28, 2008)

HEY BRO  WHAT U THINK OF THE NEW CHAIR...DB. !!!


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> HEY BRO  WHAT U THINK OF THE NEW CHAIR...DB. !!!



shootin' flames out your ass!


----------



## GrnMan (May 28, 2008)

New chair?


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 28, 2008)

very nice, very healty looking well fed babies!!


----------



## hothousemary (May 28, 2008)

gman she is looking NICE! I feel ya on the day at work bit... I just got in from a hella long day but a good one!!!! Drink a few for me!!!

Db ya crazy fucker!! ya better put a willie bar on that thing if ya plan on pimpin it!! Hate to have ya flipin ya ass over on the way to the bus!!


Good will all!!!


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

hey grnman, you see any more balls on it or is it all fem now?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Good Morn. Sir.! Hung Over? Pist Here. Tlb" Time Db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Thanks tom, I love my girl!

Hothouse, yes a drank too many beers for you and I.

Gamble, yes there are still male pods. Damn them to hell!

THC, what's up my friend? How are you this morning? I'm alright, just trying to add those pics I promised yesterday.


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Well here's that update I promised. I wish I had more plants to take pics of. 

These dates are from yesterday....

*
Day 68 - Day 24 of flower*


----------



## winn420 (May 29, 2008)

she looks great bro...very healthy!!! it looks like you have a white dog like me. I see the little white hairs on your buds and they're not the little white hairs that are supposed to be there...lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Hey, I Need A Dirt Pic For Dirtbag... U Know Why! Mister.!!! Db.

OH YA!!! VERY NICE SIR... IS THAT GREEN ON YUR THUMB OR A BUGGER.???


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

LOL @ THC. I hope it's not a booger.

Winn, thanks bro. I sure hope it turns out like yours. I just checked yours out, looken real good man.

_WELL_

I'm off to work, cya guys later on...


----------



## JayDRO (May 29, 2008)

your camera take some badass pics man! starting to get sugary thats what i like to see! i just updated my journal too!


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

hey me too but mine arent as far as you guys ...just in the feilds


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

CANT STOP LAUGHING...ALL ABOARD....THE "MAN" G'~~~ db.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Tiny D" Is Eating Diner And Due For Bed In About An Hour Or So...so Off Till Then... Greenman +rep...db.


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Yea..anyone feel free to add that pic as your avatar if your true to the TLB Krew.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 29, 2008)

Is that a lighting artifact or does your plant really go from dark to light green about half way up?


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

It could be an artifact, but I'm not sure. I will need to go and check. But to be honest, in person it doesn't look so green. Maybe it is though and the camera just brings out the true color.


----------



## Picasso345 (May 29, 2008)

LMAO. Great picture. Not a Viper, but close enough, lol.


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

I think it's a little of both actually. The top leaves do seem a bit lighter and they are casting a shadow on the bottom leaves.

Here's a couple shots I just took for ya. Fucking tinypic takes forever to upload shit to. Must be all the teenie boppers uploading pics for myspace.














_mmmmm..dinner.._







You like the TLB huh? That's DB's pimped out bus...


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

what is that shishka liver?


----------



## email468 (May 29, 2008)

your plant looks great! and is budding up nicely.

what's for dinner?


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Those are flank steaks wrapped around feta cheese with spinach and bacon. I got them marinating as well...

Thanks for the replies guys. I can't wait for the buds to really start filling in. When do you guys (that do use this method) add molasses and water to your plants? Should I wait till the last month or so?


----------



## Picasso345 (May 29, 2008)

Tofu Steak


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Screw that! Give me the meat! I'm talken bout steak you pervs!


----------



## Picasso345 (May 29, 2008)

I'm ready for a molasses tutorial as well. Email? B.THC R&D? Who is the expert?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 29, 2008)

I just did a ton or research on molasses for my own set up- check the journal for my specific details. But from what i read you can begin using molasses at the very start of flowering. Molasses has a bit of phosphate and sulfur that is good for the plant- it also has the ability to break down bad mineral deposits and acts as a carbohydrate and stimulates growth acting as a sugar cranking out photosynthesis. I just put my first mix of it in today- first day flowering... And will be watering with that up till my final flush.


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I just did a ton or research on molasses for my own set up- check the journal for my specific details. But from what i read you can begin using molasses at the very start of flowering. Molasses has a bit of phosphate and sulfur that is good for the plant- it also has the ability to break down bad mineral deposits and acts as a carbohydrate and stimulates growth acting as a sugar cranking out photosynthesis. I just put my first mix of it in today- first day flowering... And will be watering with that up till my final flush.



Right on bro, I think I may go pick some up tonight. What would be cheaper you think, hit the grocery store up or buy this pre mixed shit I saw at Home Depot? The one at HD was like a 2 gallon bottle for 5 bucks - already mixed. Not sure what all was in it, seems like just molasses and water plus some extra things the plant could use. How much are you using? I think THC said 1 teaspoon/tablespoon per gallon?


----------



## Gamble (May 29, 2008)

grnman you check my update today ? need some suggestions


----------



## GrnMan (May 29, 2008)

Yea, just hit it up real quick. I looked at yer pics, but haven't ready it yet.


----------



## JayDRO (May 29, 2008)

hahah that bus is frkn pimped out. i wonder if i got the right molasses at the store, Grandmas original molasses unsulphured. what do ya think?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 29, 2008)

Granny Og No Sulf. Is The Sht. At A,. To Start 1tsp. Per Gallon. In Bloom Is The Best, About Everyothier Watering, On Top Of Everything Else. Watch Your Self, If Using Additives As Like Chem./nutes May Be Already There, And A Burn If Not Carfull.
But At The 1tsp Per Gallon... U Should Be Fine... Check To See Her Reaction, And The Dose Can Go As High As A Tblsp. Per, But 1tsp Is What I Run. DB/TLB'.


----------



## JayDRO (May 29, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Granny Og No Sulf. Is The Sht. At A,. To Start 1tsp. Per Gallon. In Bloom Is The Best, About Everyothier Watering, On Top Of Everything Else. Watch Your Self, If Using Additives As Like Chem./nutes May Be Already There, And A Burn If Not Carfull.
> But At The 1tsp Per Gallon... U Should Be Fine... Check To See Her Reaction, And The Dose Can Go As High As A Tblsp. Per, But 1tsp Is What I Run. DB/TLB'.


hell yea, just the things i wanted to hear! thanks again broseph


----------



## Picasso345 (May 29, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Granny Og No Sulf. Is The Sht. At A,. To Start 1tsp. Per Gallon. In Bloom Is The Best, About Everyothier Watering, On Top Of Everything Else. Watch Your Self, If Using Additives As Like Chem./nutes May Be Already There, And A Burn If Not Carfull.
> But At The 1tsp Per Gallon... U Should Be Fine... Check To See Her Reaction, And The Dose Can Go As High As A Tblsp. Per, But 1tsp Is What I Run. DB/TLB'.


Thanks. I'm on it.


----------



## JayDRO (May 29, 2008)

grnman, for you. Lil Flip - Pass Da Swisha

hopefully it will be a first for you, i just saw this for my 1st time and it was an instant jam.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 30, 2008)

that vid was bas ass.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

I use grandma's in my grow! I dont think she'd approve...


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Granny Og No Sulf. Is The Sht. At A,. To Start 1tsp. Per Gallon. In Bloom Is The Best, About Everyothier Watering, On Top Of Everything Else. Watch Your Self, If Using Additives As Like Chem./nutes May Be Already There, And A Burn If Not Carfull.
> But At The 1tsp Per Gallon... U Should Be Fine... Check To See Her Reaction, And The Dose Can Go As High As A Tblsp. Per, But 1tsp Is What I Run. DB/TLB'.



Yea the stuff I picked up last night says to use 2 to 3 tablespoons per gallon water. I'll try 1 and see what that does.







I also picked up Jorge Cervantes, _Medical Growers Bible._ Jesus! Talk about a vast amount of knowledge. I'll be reading this book for awhile, it had my head spinning last night. Don't get me wrong, I'm all about researching things out on the internet, but this stays consistent. I highly recommend it to anyone wanting to brush up their knowledge.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 30, 2008)

Good Morn. Puff, Puff Passssss! To The Tlb.!!!
What Was The Cost Of That G'

GIVE US A PIC OF YOUR NEW BOOK SIR. PLEASE!!! IS IT ONE OF MINE OR DO I NEED TO GET. IT.!!!


----------



## winn420 (May 30, 2008)

is that the same lil' flip that raps with towdown. My wife and I are good friends with towdowns wife and I know him and lil' flip are always together but there's probably more than 1 lil' flip out there...lol


----------



## Picasso345 (May 30, 2008)

I read Jorge's *Indoor/**Outdoor *Grower's Bible. Very good for beginners. A few questionable pieces of advice, but overall pretty good. My big complaint was that the some of it was just real general info and comes off as someone keeping it general because they didn't really know what they were speaking about. So some parts likes cloning, you come away knowing it can be done, but no idea how to do it in practice.

I took everyone's advice and added a grow journal too. Just as a place to stick my pictures.


----------



## VictorVIcious (May 30, 2008)

Thanx Picasso, nice setup. VV


----------



## JayDRO (May 30, 2008)

winn420 said:


> is that the same lil' flip that raps with towdown. My wife and I are good friends with towdowns wife and I know him and lil' flip are always together but there's probably more than 1 lil' flip out there...lol


im pretty sure its the same lil flip. i heard of tow down in some of his songs and vise versa.


----------



## winn420 (May 30, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> im pretty sure its the same lil flip. i heard of tow down in some of his songs and vise versa.


yeah I looked at more of his videos on youtube...it's him


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

winn420 said:


> yeah I looked at more of his videos on youtube...it's him


Yea, todown. That Jewish cat? Chicken fried steak is the album I think he dropped a few years back.

Here's some shit winn I found:

http://www.dallasfood.org/modules.php?name=News&file=print&sid=74

Yea, that boy is down with all the true og's outa SUC. True white folk representen - LOL!

My boys outa DEA, check em out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhnJha8rPMQ&feature=related

True SUC


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> I read Jorge's *Indoor/**Outdoor *Grower's Bible. Very good for beginners. A few questionable pieces of advice, but overall pretty good. My big complaint was that the some of it was just real general info and comes off as someone keeping it general because they didn't really know what they were speaking about. So some parts likes cloning, you come away knowing it can be done, but no idea how to do it in practice.
> 
> I took everyone's advice and added a grow journal too. Just as a place to stick my pictures.



I thought it was good. I haven't read it all, but it is very well put together. Lot's of information, I mean lots. I mean I knew some of it, but there is so much shit he researched and included in the book.

Here's a shot for THC.


----------



## Type 1 Diabetic (May 30, 2008)

thats the same book i got. i have read it three times now and right down notes so i can remember everything


----------



## Type 1 Diabetic (May 30, 2008)

i just want to say thanks to barnes and noble


----------



## GrnMan (May 30, 2008)

Yea bro, that book is worth keeping. You seen Ed Rosenthals book of buds? They got a bunch of shit in that series of books.


Here's a shot from today...


----------



## Type 1 Diabetic (May 30, 2008)

that shit looks beatiful. I want to take it out back behind a middle school and get it pregnant. Hope my turns out just as nice


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

very nice shot... coming along well.


----------



## Dr High (May 31, 2008)

ooooh, nice man! i wonder how old it is, id say 2 weeks in. keep up the great work!


----------



## jordann9e (May 31, 2008)

Good lookin plant you got there homie! how are things?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

Mornin G'.... Wife Was Off Last Night, And Somthing Up With The Sight, Prob. Server Work. Wife Is Also Working All Day So Maybe On Tonight. I Am Going To Pick That Book Up. Its Jorge's Right. I Think I Can Make Out The Last Part Of His Last Name, In The Pic. Well Im Off, Hope U Had A Good Day. I'll Try To Hit Us Tonight, B4 The Wifey Gets Home. Peace. Db.~tlb!'

Nice Shots To Brudha. She's Coming Right Along, Any Molasses Stuffs Given Yet.???


----------



## Spittn4cash (May 31, 2008)

beautiful man, U still usin that CO2 method? if so, hows that wokin out for u?


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

S4c, Lmao...!!! At Your Comm.s In Journal. If U Really Need Your Name On The Bus...!!! Lol Db.~tlb!'

How Did U Set Your Sig Up Like That.??? With The Minimal Space Used For The Journal Linking. Pleaseeee Cher!lol


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Screw that! Give me the meat! I'm talken bout steak you pervs!



I know Im late with this one but im playing ketchup!!! Hell yea to steak!!! I love a good filet!!!! 
Ok back to playing ketchup.....


----------



## email468 (May 31, 2008)




----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Gman looking good for sure!!! I have the bible also but a older publication I think.. Its good but to be honest it loses me at times.... but Im starting to understand it better after being online here for a while and putting things in practice.. 

representing TLB sucka


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

Now that is eatin boys!


----------



## email468 (May 31, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Now that is eatin boys!


Please set a place for me! That looks like some good eats.


----------



## hothousemary (May 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> Please set a place for me! That looks like some good eats.


but of course!!


----------



## JayDRO (May 31, 2008)

damn the plant and that food is lookin dank.


----------



## TomThom1987 (May 31, 2008)

just stoping by to show ya grow some love. keep up the good work....you have one of the most healthyest plants i'v seen in a very very long time.


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

Dr High said:


> ooooh, nice man! i wonder how old it is, id say 2 weeks in. keep up the great work!


I've been flowering for 25 (4 Weeks) days or so. I'll need to check the calender. Thanks for stoppen by man.




jordann9e said:


> Good lookin plant you got there homie! how are things?


Things are going great man. Just waiten on this girl to finish off. You got a new place yet?





B. THC R+D said:


> Mornin G'.... Wife Was Off Last Night, And Somthing Up With The Sight, Prob. Server Work. Wife Is Also Working All Day So Maybe On Tonight. I Am Going To Pick That Book Up. Its Jorge's Right. I Think I Can Make Out The Last Part Of His Last Name, In The Pic. Well Im Off, Hope U Had A Good Day. I'll Try To Hit Us Tonight, B4 The Wifey Gets Home. Peace. Db.~tlb!'
> 
> Nice Shots To Brudha. She's Coming Right Along, Any Molasses Stuffs Given Yet.???


Yea, it's Jorge Cervantes Indoor/Outdoor Medical Growers Bible pt2. Tons of info bro. And on the molasses, I actually gave her one tablespoon yesterday along with 5ml of Bio Boost. Going to get some pics up in a second. She seems to have really like that, the buds look like they might have swelled up a bit.





Spittn4cash said:


> beautiful man, U still usin that CO2 method? if so, hows that wokin out for u?


What's up my man? Yes, I am still using the homemade Co2, but I'm not to sure how well it's really helping. I don't change it out and run it to the plants enough.

Nice avatar hothouse...

Thanks for stoppen by everyone....pics coming soon..


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

These or the lower leaves on my plant. I've already had to cut two off due to the damage. Seems like it is slowly making it's way up the plant. I'm sure this is due to lack of nitrogen and light. I am a little over a month into flower, so this is normal right?


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

I watered yesterday with 5ml of Bio Boost and 1 tablespoon of molasses. She seems to have taken it well. I was looking at some hermies in my new book and most of the bud shots in there showed tons of seeds already developing in the buds. Mine don't look like that "yet" so I'm pretty excited.


Day 71 - Day 27 of flower


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

Great pics, looking healthy- weird about the lower leaves- let us know what you do to fix that or what not- i especially like the second to last shot with the twins hanging out on a branch- its almost cute- two little budlets chilling out.


----------



## GrnMan (May 31, 2008)

Ya, I'm sure it's normal from everything I've read. I just hope this doesn't start to get bad near the tops.

She's really starting to frost up inside the buds and leaves.


----------



## B. THC R+D (May 31, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Gman looking good for sure!!! I have the bible also but a older publication I think.. Its good but to be honest it loses me at times.... but Im starting to understand it better after being online here for a while and putting things in practice..
> 
> representing TLB sucka



SAME BOOK I HAVE.!!!


----------



## Gamble (May 31, 2008)

dude looking excellent!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

Good Morn, Sir. Hung Over??? 830a Here Wake Up!!! Lol Db.!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Naw I'm awake, bout to go hit up some Whataburger... _mmmm


_I went ahead and watered with some Bio Flores. We will see if this helps those bottom leaves out any. I'm starting to notice another upper set of leaves that's getting yellow veins. I forgot what symptoms that could be, I'll need to go read my book.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

Go For A Flush, If Its Climing, U Should Be Able To Kinda Confirm This In Yur Bible' But They Can Be Vage. Some Times... Cut Your Stregth Down To Half, And Hit Her If Needed. Llooll Db.~tlb!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's a few shots I took early this afternoon.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 1, 2008)

I see frosty buds!!!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

yum yum, frostylicious.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 1, 2008)

Where is the yellowing up top you don't like? She looks good to me grnman.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 1, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Where is the yellowing up top you don't like? She looks good to me grnman.


yeah man I've given up on worrying about my leaves not looking perfect. I just look at my buds and they look fine to me. As do yours Grnman, I don't see where your complaint is with the top...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

i think he said it was his bottom leaves that were yellowing and that its working its way up the plant slowly. could be wrong.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 1, 2008)

man, you gotta take a shot of the twins under the top cola for me man! need to see um up close . yum yum!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks good to me! Looks really sugary and yummy good!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Where is the yellowing up top you don't like? She looks good to me grnman.


Here it is again..


These or the lower leaves on my plant. I've already had to cut two off due to the damage. Seems like it is slowly making it's way up the plant. I'm sure this is due to lack of nitrogen and light. I am a little over a month into flower, so this is normal right?























I'm really concerned about those spots on the leaves. They almost look like an MG or P deficiency from things I've been reading. My PH has been around 6.5 lately. My soils PH has read about the same as well.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

ive read that you if you have a scope you can look on the under side of the leaves and see if you have critters... dont if that is actually true but sounds good...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Yea, I've looked under neath all of the leaves. I was regularly doing that since I had gotten spider mites on plant #4.

BTW...

Plant #4 was male as well. I was out on the patio today and noticed balls all over the guy.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I've looked under neath all of the leaves. I was regularly doing that since I had gotten spider mites on plant #4.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> Plant #4 was male as well. I was out on the patio today and noticed balls all over the guy.


that sucks


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

No big deal, I wasn't expecting anything out of it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 1, 2008)

ya get a chance to check out the pics of the nodes I posted today? ass load of chatter between actual grow post...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

I am going to go ahead and say that this is either normal or I have either a nitrogen, potassium, phosphorus, or zinc deficiency. It looks a lot like an N+P deficiency. I might be looking into using a fertilizer with higher NPK values for the next grow and maybe getting this problem under control.

I flushed earlier with a little higher dose then normal. She seems to be taking it well. I'm interested to see how it turns out tomorrow.

My NPK values are 2.5-2.0-5.0. I have become interested in these numbers here lately. I've noticed other ferts that have higher NPK values then this. Are they lower because this is an organic nute?

Thanks for stoppen by everyone...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 1, 2008)

LOVE THE SIG. HHM' !!!
G' YOUR DOING FINE, STOP IT!!!
WERE IN BLM NOW SO LIKE U ALREADY SAID, THE N DROP IS REALY GOING TO SHOW MORE. U REALY SHOULD START LISTENING TO YOURSELF MORE, YOUR USUALY ON THE MONEY MISTER.!!!
AND AGREED, LOOK AT THE BUD, LESS OF THE LEAF. COULD THESE BE SCARES FROM THE PAST BATTLE???
AND YOUR DIRT!!!! I SWEAR IF I DONT SEE SOME DIRT WORKS ON THE INSIDE OF THE POT WALL FROM THE NEXT WATER! IMA SWAT U WITH A ROLLED UP NEWSPAPER, AND THROW U ON THE PORCH WITH THE OTHIER STUDS.  "BIBLE THUMPER" LOL!

AND THE TLB' IS GETTING ATTENTION! HEHEHEHEHE "HATERS BETTER RECOGNIZE" LOL 

ONE FORUM ~ ONE PLANT ~ HELLA MEMBERS ~NO"HATERS" !!! AND CRIPLET'S TOO!

YES VIRGINA THERE IS A SANTA CLUASE!" DB.~TLB!

FOR THE HATERS ~


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 1, 2008)

everything appears to be in order, sum good lookin stuff...


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 1, 2008)

I think a little N and P will be good. Here is an interesting article about the NPK:

"Although organic and natural fertilizers usually have a lower NPK number, they are soil amendments that work slowly over time to improve your soil and to help you plants grow strong. They avoid the fast growth and flowering provided by chemical fertilizers that can actually weaken plants. Therefore, big NPK numbers don&#8217;t necessarily mean a better fertilizer."

Explanation of NPK and fertilizers


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 1, 2008)

Hey thanks THC..you're right im gonna chill. They look ok..

@ jordan

Hey thanks for stopping by man. 

@Picasso

Yea, all that makes sense. Plant is actually looking a little better now.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 1, 2008)

i wouldn't give your flowering plants much more nitrogen than you are now. that promotes new green veg growth... IMO up the P-K

I suggest Advanced nutrients HammerHead... P-K booster. just the right amount you need


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 1, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> i wouldn't give your flowering plants much more nitrogen than you are now. that promotes new green veg growth... IMO up the P-K
> 
> I suggest Advanced nutrients HammerHead... P-K booster. just the right amount you need


Interesting. Just when we think we figure it out. On my FoxFarm chart they say to give the plants a taste of N with the Grow Big at weeks 3 & 4 of flowering. You think maybe that makes the plant look a little prettier so a person thinks the nutes are great, but they really just take a little away from the bud?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 2, 2008)

wow- this is becoming a very interesting discussion on Nutes... I wish I had more input- but I am one grow away from beginning my examine of nutes... Nonetheless great information is about to reveal itself on this thread! I am staying tuned- 

In my newb opinion- avoid the n and let the leaves fall of- its kinda like there going into fall anyway- and the flowers are finalizing and buds are fattining... but at this stage maybe the leaves shouldnt be falling off lol- and idk its all crazy and i am way high- but gonna check back on this one for sure! 

Thanks for the interestingness

and your leaves are far from falling off- plants still look great- i got a little carried away there lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

Good Morn. Sir!~ And The Tlb" Got A Male! Went Medevilness On It!!! Like A Hater. Lol So Me Baby Bag Is Dead. "sniffle" No No Realy "sniffle" Lol Got Some Nice "sack" Pic's Coming!!! And The Horror! Realy Didnot Want It Anyway! Bitch Was Always Thirsty, Well He" Was Allways Thirsty Like A Runner!!! So I Know Your Pain "chop" Bastards'
DB.~TLB!


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Good Morn. Sir!~ And The Tlb" Got A Male! Went Medevilness On It!!! Like A Hater. Lol So Me Baby Bag Is Dead. "sniffle" No No Realy "sniffle" Lol Got Some Nice "sack" Pic's Coming!!! And The Horror! Realy Didnot Want It Anyway! Bitch Was Always Thirsty, Well He" Was Allways Thirsty Like A Runner!!! So I Know Your Pain "chop" Bastards'
> DB.~TLB!


Lol, you were going to dump that bitch anyways.


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think nutrient needs are strain/genetics dependent. I mean all cannabis has certain requirements as does every green plant but the fine-tuning being discussed above I don't think can be applied to every strain. A non-accurate example would be: blueberry might need extra N during flowering whereas a Haze may show signs of nute burn if N levels are elevated. 

I know in my limited experience - some strains can really take a lot of nutes whereas others require very little - i would think the individual nutrients would also have varying degrees of requirements.

What do y'all think?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think nutrient needs are strain/genetics dependent. I mean all cannabis has certain requirements as does every green plant but the fine-tuning being discussed above I don't think can be applied to every strain. A non-accurate example would be: blueberry might need extra N during flowering whereas a Haze may show signs of nute burn if N levels are elevated.
> 
> I know in my limited experience - some strains can really take a lot of nutes whereas others require very little - i would think the individual nutrients would also have varying degrees of requirements.
> 
> What do y'all think?


makes since


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think nutrient needs are strain/genetics dependent. I mean all cannabis has certain requirements as does every green plant but the fine-tuning being discussed above I don't think can be applied to every strain. A non-accurate example would be: blueberry might need extra N during flowering whereas a Haze may show signs of nute burn if N levels are elevated.
> 
> I know in my limited experience - some strains can really take a lot of nutes whereas others require very little - i would think the individual nutrients would also have varying degrees of requirements.
> 
> What do y'all think?



OH! DEFF. A SECOND ON THAT.....!!! THATS WHY IM HAPPY TO HAVE THE NEW BLOOD IN THE OP... SO ME CAN TRY SHT. ON DIFF. STRAINS. BUT I DO AGREE ALL PLANTS ARE ALITTLE DIFF. THE WHITE WIDOW VV IS RUNNING IS EVEN A BIT DIFF. , BUT MINE IS OUT GROWN HER POT, AS IS A BIT OF A BAD EXAMPLE,,, BUT THE ONE I HAVE SITTING IN GRO, IS RUNNING WITH THE NO NAME, NO PROB. SO THEY MUST BE SIMM. IN THE NEEDS CATAGORY! YOUR THOUGHTS??? DB.~TLB!
 AND A PUFF PUFF PASS, FOR THE KREW!


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> OH! DEFF. A SECOND ON THAT.....!!! THATS WHY IM HAPPY TO HAVE THE NEW BLOOD IN THE OP... SO ME CAN TRY SHT. ON DIFF. STRAINS. BUT I DO AGREE ALL PLANTS ARE ALITTLE DIFF. THE WHITE WIDOW VV IS RUNNING IS EVEN A BIT DIFF. , BUT MINE IS OUT GROWN HER POT, AS IS A BIT OF A BAD EXAMPLE,,, BUT THE ONE I HAVE SITTING IN GRO, IS RUNNING WITH THE NO NAME, NO PROB. SO THEY MUST BE SIMM. IN THE NEEDS CATAGORY! YOUR THOUGHTS??? DB.~TLB!
> AND A PUFF PUFF PASS, FOR THE KREW!


I started thinking on this as I was reading how some growers will deprive their plants of certain nutrients to get them to change colors. I then read in one of my books the idea i had so figured there might be some validity to it.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

By Per Say... Torchering Me Beast, I Have Learned That. Like The Othier Just Plain Horta Books, Say... When Your In Her Guts!!! That Plants Can Be Minipulated, The Chem.s And Climats... I Think That Were Deff. On To Somthing With The Applj. Cause Of The Form Of Sugers Recieved, Way Looking Forward To The Pinneapple!!! That Chart U Sent In The Journ. The List.??? Was, Or Has Got Me Brain Working Over Time.!!! We Dont Know Till Its Tried... A Perfect Mistake!!! I Hope Is Coming, And Feel Its Poss. With The Behind The Scenes Pm's I Get. And Were At The Cusp... Just My Thoughts Db.~tlb!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> I started thinking on this as I was reading how some growers will deprive their plants of certain nutrients to get them to change colors. I then read in one of my books the idea i had so figured there might be some validity to it.



If its ok to chime in.......

I'm doing a soil grow. Some in MG, others in FF (my jurry is still out) but for vegging, I don't add nutes until they look like they need them. The soil and its nutes are fresh, plant is young, let it chill and tell ya what it wants.

This concept is great for a beginner that has the room to kill off a few plants. Deprive them and do the mad scientist test. (where's FDD and Fletch?  )

Are there sources for individual nute? like if I only want P or maybe just K, etc?


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

Soil adds a layer of complexity to the nutrient equation as it often contains nutrients or things that can affect nutrient uptake.

You should be able to find just Nitrogen (or mostly anyway) or just Potassium, etc..
The other tricky thing is unless the nutrient actually produces some sort of electrical conductivity - it won't be measured by a PPM/EC meter! Using something like urine for Nitrogen comes to mind.

It seems like being able to read a plants needs is the primary key in identifying what nutrients, how much and when. And the horticulture books and feeding schedules are just guidelines that require customization per strain (or maybe strain groupings).


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 2, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> If its ok to chime in.......
> 
> I'm doing a soil grow. Some in MG, others in FF (my jurry is still out) but for vegging, I don't add nutes until they look like they need them. The soil and its nutes are fresh, plant is young, let it chill and tell ya what it wants.
> 
> ...



I AGREE WITH WHAT YOUR SAYING, BEING A SHUT IN, ALONE, I HAD TO MAD!!! IT ON MY OWN!!! NOW I HAVE A PLACE TO SHARE THAT,, AND ITS NOT ALLWAYS FROM THE GRO SHOP, HERE!!! THE FRIDGE IM FINDING TO BE ONE HELL OF A RESOURCE THAT I NEVER EVEN THOUGHT OF. 
IF U HAVE NOT ALREADY TAKE SOME TIME TO HIT THE EXP IN THE SIG. BEEN FEEDING A PLANT APPLEJUICE... AND THE RESULTS ARE CRAZY...!!!
DB.~TLB!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 2, 2008)

DB, you got a male? CUT THE BALLS QUICK!

@ BBB

You are welcome to talk about anything you want on my thread bro, let's just try and keep the topic about MJ. Chime in whenever you want man, yer part of the TLB!

I don't have much time to chime in on the nute debate, but I'm going to try and get some pics up.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 2, 2008)

This bitch is really starting to get top heavy. I meant to pick something up to stabilize her the last time I was at HD. Looks like a may be making a trip today or tomorrow. If you look at the last pic, you can see how she is sorta leanen to the left. She must be gone of that drank! Sippen 4's without me whore? 

I've noticed some of the pistils are starting to turn a brownish color down towards the bottom. The upper buds aren't nearly as brown.


Day 72 - Day 28 of flower


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 2, 2008)

Top heavy! Hard to beat that.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 2, 2008)

as usal looking nice and getting nicer!! the porn is getting pretty heavy now!! GOOD TIMES ahead!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 2, 2008)

email468 said:


> I think nutrient needs are strain/genetics dependent. I mean all cannabis has certain requirements as does every green plant but the fine-tuning being discussed above I don't think can be applied to every strain. A non-accurate example would be: blueberry might need extra N during flowering whereas a Haze may show signs of nute burn if N levels are elevated.
> 
> I know in my limited experience - some strains can really take a lot of nutes whereas others require very little - i would think the individual nutrients would also have varying degrees of requirements.
> 
> What do y'all think?


first off your girl looks amazing bro!!

I agree that nutes levels are strain dependent. With the same amount of nutes given to 3 different strains in my ebb & flood set-up, 1 of the 3 strains (ww) started showing nute burn very early on when the other 2 strains (skunk #11 & trainwreck) showed no signs of burn at all and it was every single widow that got burnt when none of the others did, not just 1 or 2 widows.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice Porn.....mister!!! Your Getting Slutty!!! I Like That. Sugar' Lol! 
Hit Your Pm! Ummmmm! Duh! Im So Retarted.!

Your Dirt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Man I Swear! G" Db.~tlb!
And U Gave Me A Close Up Of It...lol Db. "latch" "giggle~giggle"!!! Brudha.!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

I got a question for anyone that can answer it. I've read that a female plant will stop producing THC once it becomes pollinated. Now she will focus most of her energy towards producing seeds.

When we are waiting on non pollinated plants to finish, we are waiting on THC production to be become optimal? Does this mean my plant will be done sooner then a non pollinated plant? Will the THC start to degrade after awhile? 

I took a look at the trichomes yesterday and they look translucent/milky. The buds look like they could swell a bit more though. I'm going into my 5th week of 12/12 now.

You can actually see where the seeds have formed and their protective pod has grown over them. Pretty cool looking, but I wish they weren't there. I'll try and get some pics of that up later today.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Is this a male?


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Is this a male?


i vote: Yes. Balls on stalks... no hairs.


----------



## Tehcliffy (Jun 4, 2008)

def. a male


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm! "i Realy Cant Tell? Could I Get A Better Pic' Lol
Nice Shot "g"! Drop Kick His Ass Off The Porch! Use Your Mojo Midevilness G' Give It A "weeeeny! Wave"~ And Then Punt That Fieldgoal.!!!
I Got Mini Pic's Of What U Posted Of The One I Just Kilt! Sim. Stock Sacks.... Db.~tlb!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

pull that thing! I just pulled 2 males that were not nearly as far along as that guy... those are alotta balls!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 4, 2008)

the lady is looking delicious bro!!! bamboo stakes from HD worked good for me...looks like you're definetly gonna need at least 1


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

winn420 said:


> the lady is looking delicious bro!!! bamboo stakes from HD worked good for me...looks like you're definetly gonna need at least 1


MAN I HOPE YUR TALKING ABOUT HIS PLANT! WINN.???

CANT STOP LAUGHING G'~~~~ FLIM EVERY WERE. CATCHING BREATH.!!!
LMFAO!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 4, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I got a question for anyone that can answer it. I've read that a female plant will stop producing THC once it becomes pollinated. Now she will focus most of her energy towards producing seeds.
> 
> When we are waiting on non pollinated plants to finish, we are waiting on THC production to be become optimal? Does this mean my plant will be done sooner then a non pollinated plant? Will the THC start to degrade after awhile?
> 
> ...


G. WHEN IM FEELING BETTER ILL HIT U ON THIS, THE TIMING WERE DOING AND THE DELIVERY OF THE NUTES, NO SWEAT BRO. WERE ALREADY DOING IT,,, EXPLAIN LATER. DB.~TLB!

STILL LMFAO AT THE AV..... NEEDED THAT.!!! ME!
A TRUE BAG BITCH. WHEN SHE'S DONE SMOKING IT ALL, U CAN PUT IT OVER HER HEAD... WELL AND THEN SUM...LOL


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Yea DB, get back at me on that topic. Any one else care to comment?

_BTW..

_That was plant #4 there with all the balls. I noticed that it had balls a few days ago, then when I looked today..they were everywhere!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

I think it still produces THC, just not as much and the THC that is in there still has to mature- and will mature... Its main focus becomes producing seeds tho- which can result in a massive infestation of them- which can ruin your pot- just like when you smoke ditch weed- if you ever have had that displeasure of picking out 30 seeds in an 1/8 and ur life WTF... its prly for that reason, but it will still get you high.. not stoned- would go that far. but it will have THC in it... and even if does stop thc - thats one of 3 psychoactive ingredients theirs also mild traces of CB's and CL's ... idk what those stand for- but they fuck you up lol

Slaughter that male asap


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

That male was plant #4. He has been outside for a long time. That was the plant that had a spider mite problem and I didn't want to risk the other plants so I stuck him outside. He is now dead, I killed him earlier this morning.

If you haven't noticed, I only have one plant left now and that is the intersexed plant.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

thats rough... but as i said the hermy will smoke...

sorry bout the luck of the draw with the damn male... but if he had spidermites- maybe it was for the best? idk... not a lotta silver lining on that


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Ya I wasn't bummed out. I had already accepted his fate before I even knew he was male. I actually got rid of the mites though. Good learning experience on that part. I'm going to do a bunch more on my next grow..

Oh trust me, this intersexed plant is going to smoke.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

*Taken from today...*


























*
Here's a shot of the seeds formed in the bud already*








Here's some funny ass videos - well at least I think they are funny! 

YouTube - Wrestling Fan Breaks Down And Cries - I know you have to of seen this by now.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwallout.com%2Ffed_up_with_office_bullshit&v=jlxSUuGB2Do

Second part to second link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOMAUjuIKb0 - this was actually taken with a cell phone. If you listen carefully, you hear them tasing the guy.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

holy shit- thats going fuckin postal- damn... and that first video i have seen before- but i clicked one of the links with a longer time and saw the whole thing and laughed even harder... he is crying for the most ridiculously named wrestler ever- i have never even heard of em lol... ridic

Plant does look great tho


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> holy shit- thats going fuckin postal- damn... and that first video i have seen before- but i clicked one of the links with a longer time and saw the whole thing and laughed even harder... he is crying for the most ridiculously named wrestler ever- i have never even heard of em lol... ridic
> 
> Plant does look great tho


"Thanks for say'n what needed to be say'd!"

"It's still real to me damnit!"

LMFAO @ that guy. Fucking hilarious man. Yea, they were at some retro wrestling convention. He apparently couldn't let those days go.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think 1 of my trainwrecks might be a hermie. It looks similar to yours


----------



## email468 (Jun 4, 2008)

winn420 said:


> I think 1 of my trainwrecks might be a hermie. It looks similar to yours


what do you think the cause is?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Eww, that's not good. What makes you say that? You got any pics, I can tell you for sure if it's hermie or not.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 4, 2008)

here's the best shot I could get. I trimmed a bunch of leaves off this plant last night because they were all pretty much dead. It's the only 1 of my plants that looks like this and it's the only 1 that had/has a bunch of dead leaves.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 4, 2008)

i dont see any male flowers in that bud...


----------



## winn420 (Jun 4, 2008)

so it's just a weird lookin bud?? last post I'll write about it...sorry to hyjack bro

they were feminised seeds and I was told hermies are common with fem seeds and then the bud looked really weird compared to the other trainwrecks so I was assuming something was wrong with it or it's a hermie


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 4, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> i dont see any male flowers in that bud...



I think he might have been referring to the seeds that were in my bud. I guess he thought he had some in his, which would then make it hermie.

I'm with OB Cron on this one, I don't really see anything. Don't worry about the jack, we are all here to help each other.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 4, 2008)

sorry to hear about the herm bro!! I feel your pain!!! I put the ax on one today... Im down to 3 plants. I love those vids, I heard stern talking about the wrestling fan, funny shit...


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 5, 2008)

so thats what i would look like with a black mustache.rofl VV


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> MAN I HOPE YUR TALKING ABOUT HIS PLANT! WINN.???
> 
> CANT STOP LAUGHING G'~~~~ FLIM EVERY WERE. CATCHING BREATH.!!!
> LMFAO!!!


 my thoughts exactly. VV


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Jun 5, 2008)

how far into flowering is your babie on page 96 man. its lookin beautifull....


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 5, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> so thats what i would look like with a black mustache.rofl VV


LOL!





Jtoth3ustin said:


> how far into flowering is your babie on page 96 man. its lookin beautifull....


5 weeks into flowering my friend.


----------



## bfq (Jun 5, 2008)

nice to see those long internodes filling up with bud, Grn!

i never used to let my plants get anywhere near seeding in the past and have still continued to avoid it by killing anything with balls as fast as possible... but, from what i have read, once seeds happen, THC production all but stops. all of the plants energy goes into creating the seeds. i believe the existing trichs still act like normal as far as going from clear to milky to amber, but that is no longer the judge for when to harvest the plants if you are wanting the seeds to be viable. you have to wait for them to be mature... 

one of my friends from days gone by used to breed for seed often and the way he would do it is just let the plant go until it was all but dead... this made sure that the seeds were mature, but obviously degraded the smoke incredibly... those plants were harvested for seed and then just tossed directly in the hash oil vat.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 5, 2008)

bfq said:


> nice to see those long internodes filling up with bud, Grn!
> 
> i never used to let my plants get anywhere near seeding in the past and have still continued to avoid it by killing anything with balls as fast as possible... but, from what i have read, once seeds happen, THC production all but stops. all of the plants energy goes into creating the seeds. i believe the existing trichs still act like normal as far as going from clear to milky to amber, but that is no longer the judge for when to harvest the plants if you are wanting the seeds to be viable. you have to wait for them to be mature...
> 
> one of my friends from days gone by used to breed for seed often and the way he would do it is just let the plant go until it was all but dead... this made sure that the seeds were mature, but obviously degraded the smoke incredibly... those plants were harvested for seed and then just tossed directly in the hash oil vat.


Thanks my friend. Ya, I thought that's what I read was that it pretty much stops once they are pollinated. Well, I guess I don't really need to let this thing go for as long as I was going to let it go. I'm really anxious to get my next grow under way. I'm ready to grow some killer shit!

Maybe chop this thing down in a week or two? What do you guys think?


----------



## winn420 (Jun 5, 2008)

well if that's the choice I say let her go another 2 weeks. what are you growing for your next grow?


----------



## bfq (Jun 5, 2008)

if you are all set to replace them with quality stock, yeah, get them out of the way... even early the smoke should be good... in fact, truth is, i always harvest some early to have the variety of "kinds" of smoke.

i am a big fan of culling undesirable plants as fast as possible... but i am a ruthless bastard like that.

but if you dont have your new stock ready to take it's place, wait till it is ready.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice Pics' G. Man That Is Looking Good And Coming Along Nice! Getting All Sugary!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 5, 2008)

bfq said:


> i always harvest some early to have the variety of "kinds" of smoke.


I agree, I'm chopping down my crazy looking trainwreck tonight. That way she should be ready to go in the jar to start curing by the time I chop down the next 2. And I'm sure the smoke will be alot different since the others get an extra week of flowering. That's ok cuz the wifey prefers an up high when she smokes, I like to be melted to the couch!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 5, 2008)

u should start flushing now grnman, then chop it in 2 weeks, so that would be 7wks total, not to bad. then you can get the next grow going!


p.s. just updated the journal!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> MAN I HOPE YUR TALKING ABOUT HIS PLANT! WINN.???
> 
> CANT STOP LAUGHING G'~~~~ FLIM EVERY WERE. CATCHING BREATH.!!!
> LMFAO!!!


HAHAHAHAHA!! who said anything about a plant?? that avatar is lookin sexy!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 6, 2008)

So G' Im Feeling A Bit Better Just Loaded Up! And Hit Everything. Are U Ready For The Weekend. Sir??? Db.~tlb! Peek A Boo Were Are U" Lol


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey GrnMan, I don't wanna roll all the way back and look, call me lazy. but what are you using for flowering lights?

Plants look great! (I've hidden my 'death plant', nute burned)


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Hey GrnMan, I don't wanna roll all the way back and look, call me lazy. but what are you using for flowering lights?
> 
> Plants look great! (I've hidden my 'death plant', nute burned)


It's under a 400 watt HPS. Standard HPS bulb from Lowe's, nothing fancy like those 100 dollar bulbs with both spectrum's.


I cut down a little bud down near the bottom. I didn't let it dry out or anything, just broke it up and threw it in my pipe. It was hard to light obviously from it being wet. The taste was good, something like key lime pie. Had a real limey taste to it. The buzz was a real uppedy high, nice all around.


I think I'm going to go ahead and start flushing with water on Monday. The bottom buds are looking really really seedy. The top bud not so much. I didn't think the buds would be that bad. I mean, I've had some seedy ass bud before, but there was actually bud to smoke! 

I'm not sure on a strain right now. It's a toss up between a few. I was thinking about growing the following strains: 

Chocolate Chunk
Nebula
Jack Frost
Carmelicious
Marlies Collie
Hindu Kush


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

the chocolate chunk from thc is some great shit! I smoked some from damkring in amsterdam and loved it! I Highly recommend it for the smoke..


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

don't grow nebula - otherwise i would be way too jealous.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 6, 2008)

I harvested the weird looking trainwreck and it is a hermie and it's the same way with alot of seeds on the lower buds and looks like very few or none on the top buds. Oh well, it looks like the smoke will still be good...I'll burn 1 for ya bro.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 6, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> It's under a 400 watt HPS. Standard HPS bulb from Lowe's, nothing fancy like those 100 dollar bulbs with both spectrum's.
> 
> 
> I cut down a little bud down near the bottom. I didn't let it dry out or anything, just broke it up and threw it in my pipe. It was hard to light obviously from it being wet. The taste was good, something like key lime pie. Had a real limey taste to it. The buzz was a real uppedy high, nice all around.
> ...


That bud sounds tasty. I'm a sucker for the citrusy sativas. Are going for soil again in your next grow?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 6, 2008)

winn420 said:


> I harvested the weird looking trainwreck and it is a hermie and it's the same way with alot of seeds on the lower buds and looks like very few or none on the top buds. Oh well, it looks like the smoke will still be good...I'll burn 1 for ya bro.


Very nice!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Did you see seeds busting out of the pods winn? By the way, that bud still looks good. How does it smoke? I haven't had train wreck in awhile.

Yea picasso, I'm going to grow in soil again. I'm still undecided how I'm going to do this. I would really like a better way to control the environment, like with a setup like yours or one of those grow tents.


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

Man! I was wondering who took my blue lighter!



winn420 said:


> I harvested the weird looking trainwreck and it is a hermie and it's the same way with alot of seeds on the lower buds and looks like very few or none on the top buds. Oh well, it looks like the smoke will still be good...I'll burn 1 for ya bro.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

*Monday will be 6 weeks of flowering.


*


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 6, 2008)

hermie or not, the bud on the plant looks good G. it has been grown well so i know when you decide on a strain you will grow the dankitty dank.

p.s. i vote for jack frost, it just sounds dank. lol


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

luvin the avatar grnman!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks Jay..I hope it all turns out well.

@hothouse

Oh yea boy! You see K.G. lay it down last night?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

ya mean the clean up on the rimmed out 3 late? Nice!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ya mean the clean up on the rimmed out 3 late? Nice!!!!


Yup, that's what I'm talking about...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

Plants are looking great btw... You only have the one herm right? Im curious if the bud smokes any worse or different from the straight female...


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 6, 2008)

well seeds usually harshen up the smoke, but will most likely get you just as high.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 6, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> Plants are looking great btw... You only have the one herm right? Im curious if the bud smokes any worse or different from the straight female...



Page 99 bro...



> I cut down a little bud down near the bottom. I didn't let it dry out or anything, just broke it up and threw it in my pipe. It was hard to light obviously from it being wet. The taste was good, something like key lime pie. Had a real limey taste to it. The buzz was a real uppedy high, nice all around.


----------



## bulldog (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice looking buds and go Celtics!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 6, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Page 99 bro...


Yea I read that, but wouldn't it be likely to smoke and taste entirely different had it been dried and cured like the rest of it will? Im sure it will taste good if groomed well and deseeded but Im wondering how noticeable the difference in high would be between herm and fem bud... I would think there would be at least some difference, with the plant concentrating its energy on seed production.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 7, 2008)

he has a point!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

email468 said:


> don't grow nebula - otherwise i would be way too jealous.


 NEBULA.....CHECK!!! HEHEHEHEHHEHEHEHEHE!!!



GrnMan said:


> *Monday will be 6 weeks of flowering.*


 BOUT TIME U GAVE THAT DIRTY LITTLE BITCH A BATH... CUMMING ALONG NICELY G.' DB.~TLB!



email468 said:


> Man! I was wondering who took my blue lighter!


 ARE U SURE??? CAUSEN THAT LOOKS JUST LIKE THE ONE I LEFT IN YOUR CAR. E'


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

if you grow nebula TLB you have to smoke some with me - that's the deal!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok email, but I may have changed my mind. I think I might try some Schnazzleberry #2 from Chimera. He seems to have some killer strains. I think I'm going to be ordering from Hemp Depot. Anyone here order from them?


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 7, 2008)

i personly never have orderd form them.

but that strain looks so FUDGING! SWEET!.

i would def. go with that. lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> i personly never have orderd form them.
> 
> but that strain looks so FUDGING! SWEET!.
> 
> i would def. go with that. lol


Hey thanks for stoppen by! Ya, I think I am gonna roll with one of his strains. They all look so yummy!

@THC

You know bout Nebula?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I watered yesterday with molasses, Bio Flores, and Bio Boost.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

No I Dont G'...what U Know. ??? Hey Give Us A Link To The Seed Site Your Playing On Me Whatta Look Too! Db.

Wife Is Working All Day So Ima In And Out.!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> No I Dont G'...what U Know. ??? Hey Give Us A Link To The Seed Site Your Playing On Me Whatta Look Too! Db.
> 
> Wife Is Working All Day So Ima In And Out.!!!


I don't think nebula can be found on HD, but that's most likely where I'm going to order from. I need to find out if they take those pre-paid debit cards. If they do, I'm going to order today. Or I guess I can go get a money order.

Marijuana Seeds (cannabis, pot) shipped worldwide


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Man I Pee'ed Alittle When I Clicked That Nice Home Page. Made Mouth Water., Lol~!~! What U Mean "hd" ??? Me~


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

HD = Hemp Depot, that site I showed you. And yes, that image is mouth watering!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 7, 2008)

dont u have to send a money order to use hemp depot??? 
I use Dr.chronic.com and they use all of the good breeders and you can pay instantly with a pre-paid credit card (that's how I bought mine). They took about 6 business days to get me my order


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Yea you're right. I just checked that out and they don't take pre-paid CC's. I want the fastest possible method, so I may not go with them. I'll check out that site you mentioned. Have you used them on both grows?


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 7, 2008)

Dr.Chronic.

they have the strain you wana grow from Chimera.

and they have anotherone from them too called Mental Floss.

check them out.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've got 4 different orders from them (everything I have growing now is from their site)...got all 4 of them with no problems. Plus the 2 orders I just placed last week for my blueberry & masterkush seeds...

The reason I have so many different orders with them is I split them up in case it gets caught by customs. you pay a little more in shipping obviously but you don't risk a $300 order getting stopped


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

SkunkoneSRH said:


> Dr.Chronic.
> 
> they have the strain you wana grow from Chimera.
> 
> ...



Yea I just saw Mental Floss, that shit looks excellent to. I have to say, this is one of the hard parts of growing IMO - choosing a strain!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 7, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea I just saw Mental Floss, that shit looks excellent to. I have to say, this is one of the hard parts of growing IMO - choosing a strain!


lol..yeah when there's 1000 mouth watering pics on the website it doesn't make it easy at all..everytime I think I made up my mind, I see something else that quickly changes it

dude...go with the Schnazzleberry #2 from Chimera, that shit looks & sounds great!!

or go with some of what I'm growing and we can do a comparison in the end: http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=1159


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> No I Dont G'...what U Know. ??? Hey Give Us A Link To The Seed Site Your Playing On Me Whatta Look Too! Db.
> 
> Wife Is Working All Day So Ima In And Out.!!!


If the wife is working all day what are you going to be in and out Of???VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> If the wife is working all day what are you going to be in and out Of???VV


LOL - exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Umm Still The Cough Syrup,,, Every Time U Guys Make Me Laugh, And Sht. Goes Flying Every Were. Lol And My Hand Still Works,,, Well The One Anyway. Lmfao. Db.~


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Keep Me Up On Yur Purchase G. I Think I May Copy U. And The Cheese Too~! Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Copy me, what strain? I still haven't decided, but leaning towards one of Chimeras strains.


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 7, 2008)

hey grnman, can you get a close up pic of the bud, i wanna see that shit up close


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

Mine?

If so, here's a lower shot..









_BTW

_Weeds season 3 was released on DVD and Blu-ray the other day. Go pick that shit up and get ready for season 4. Been watching it all day today.


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 7, 2008)

yes, yes yes..........o god yes.....wait......sorry..i kinda got carried away. but very nice  i see daddy's lil girl is still doing great!!!! i bet you cant wait for her to get in trouble so you can SMOKE DAT ASS!!! lol


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 7, 2008)

winn420 said:


> dont u have to send a money order to use hemp depot???
> I use Dr.chronic.com and they use all of the good breeders and you can pay instantly with a pre-paid credit card (that's how I bought mine). They took about 6 business days to get me my order


IF you are in the USA, the pre-paid debit cards are good ONLY IN THE USA!!! Drchronic doesn't take them. you have to use a money order. I sent my money order This past monday, they sent me an e-mail friday said they are shippin them out!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> IF you are in the USA, the pre-paid debit cards are good ONLY IN THE USA!!! Drchronic doesn't take them. you have to use a money order. I sent my money order This past monday, they sent me an e-mail friday said they are shippin them out!!


I could have sworn I've seen companies that take CC's, no?


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 7, 2008)

That cant be right, because i use a Debit card on Drcronic. worked fine. got seed fast


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 7, 2008)

the same with nirvana. used a Debit card....got seeds in like a week................OH AND GRNMAN......***~~GO LAKERS~~*** CANT TOUCH BRIANT


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

LOL @ the Lakers! We will see tomorrow my friend.


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 7, 2008)

what do you mean we will see, Kevin G. is such a square bear that he smokes legal bud, that THC fee shit...lol....and plays like Bush runs the government...

just fucking with ya man, i dont even really follow NBA that much,......but when football season rolls around....ITS ALL ABOUT STEELERS BABY AND THEIR AINT NO 2 WAYS ABOUT IT!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssss Football Season. Barking At Moniter. Lol Db. 
G~ I Will Prob. Order Some Sim Shit As Yours So I Can Ride You, Thru The Hole Thing. Lol Brudha.~! Db


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> what do you mean we will see, Kevin G. is such a square bear that he smokes legal bud, that THC fee shit...lol....and plays like Bush runs the government...
> 
> just fucking with ya man, i dont even really follow NBA that much,......but when football season rolls around....ITS ALL ABOUT STEELERS BABY AND THEIR AINT NO 2 WAYS ABOUT IT!!!



Shit son, I'll go ahead and get this outa the way. All you mark my words...

COWBOYS WILL GO TO SUPER BOWL!!

Are new squad can't be touched...

@THC

Sounds good to me man, that way if I run into any trouble, you will be there. I'd also like to compare the grows under different equipment and methods. You got one 1000 watt system, or two?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

All Giggley Or 2


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 7, 2008)

cowboys???? ok grnman got jokes.....i did get a small laugh out of that one.....thats cute tho...cowboys, comeon grnman,...fo real. whos ya team...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

I know you can't be serious right? I mean, how far did Pittsburgh get into the season compared to the Cowboys? 

10-7 vs 10-3 in the regular season. Let's not get to carried away Tommy. All those loses for the Cowboys were just fluke accidents.


----------



## SkunkoneSRH (Jun 7, 2008)

Cowboys All The Way!!!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

Go Ravens Yaaaaa~!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Go Ravens Yaaaaa~!



LOL..

Nebula it is THC?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

love my saints but cant really talk to much shit....but next year the hornets will bustin fools asses!!! sorry gman but F dallas!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 7, 2008)

I Said Ravens Try To Stir Sht. I Dont Even No Them... Was Trying To Think Of The Worst Team To Start A Fight. A Talk Them Up Not Knowing Jack... Hmmmm I Guess I Am Feeling Better/ Llo Db.~


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 7, 2008)

LMFAO! Yea I kind of had a feeling THC!

@ hothouse

You only say that cuz you know we are the shit! It will be alright man, maybe some day Reggie Bush will do what he is suppose to do.

/Cowboys FTW!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

ouch that hurt..... we have the potential..... blah blah blah.. damn I cant even try and talk a lil shit............. fuck it!! what ya got to say about the tigers!! now that I can hang my hat on!!


----------



## Gilfman (Jun 7, 2008)

Go Broncos!!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 7, 2008)

damn the texans suck.....go dynamo!!!! haha


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 7, 2008)

lol once again the jack is in place...so your buds looks nice!


----------



## winn420 (Jun 8, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> IF you are in the USA, the pre-paid debit cards are good ONLY IN THE USA!!! Drchronic doesn't take them. you have to use a money order. I sent my money order This past monday, they sent me an e-mail friday said they are shippin them out!!


that's not true...I live in the USA and I've placed several orders on dr.chronic and all of them were payed for using a pre paid debit card

it must have been the type of pre-paid card you were trying to use because I used a couple of different types of pre-paid cards and they all worked.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

I have tried both visa and amex cards. ther didnt/dont take em... from me


----------



## winn420 (Jun 8, 2008)

I use visa gift cards from Gift Card Mall and also from https://www.giftcardbalance123.com/LoginGiftCardBalance123.aspx and they both work...give em a try. I know some of the companies charge a 3% fee for international purchases so make sure you have enough to cover it if they do.

-edit-

both of those brands come from randalls grocery stores but I'm sure they have them at other stores


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 8, 2008)

nice link.. i'll look into it for future use... hit me up for rep.. gotta spread..

EDIT:


> Cards with &#8220;Electronic Use Only&#8221; are intended for use only at electronic payment terminals and online. Your Visa Gift Card may also be used for mail and phone orders.


are there different ones?? I can go to fry's ...

SCORE!!!



> *Foreign Transactions*
> Foreign currency transactions will be converted to U.S. dollars under the current applicable rules of Visa U.S.A. Inc. A rate will be selected by Visa U.S.A. Inc. from the range of rates available in wholesale currency markets for the applicable central processing date. The rate selected by Visa U.S.A. Inc. may vary from the rate Visa U.S.A. Inc. itself receives, or the government-mandated rate in effect for the applicable central processing date. In addition to the currency conversion rate, a fee equal to 2% of your purchase will be applied to the balance of your gift card.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Soo! Did U Win. I Missed The Game.???
E Mail Has A New Journal Thought U Might Want To Know.
And Hows Your Bb.... Db.~tlb!


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 9, 2008)

boston smashed up on lakers...kobie had a mouth full of semen the whole game. what a faggot....


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> boston smashed up on lakers...kobie had a mouth full of semen the whole game. what a faggot....



TOLD YOU! 

/Boston FTW!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Soo! Did U Win. I Missed The Game.???
> E Mail Has A New Journal Thought U Might Want To Know.
> And Hows Your Bb.... Db.~tlb!


Update coming soon DB. Game was great, Boston won!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Looking any bigger?


----------



## winn420 (Jun 9, 2008)

oohhhh...nevermind on my question...she looks amazing bro!!!

let's match a few bowls


----------



## winn420 (Jun 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Update coming soon DB. Game was great, Boston won!


can you believe how close they came to losing??


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

I know right! Took the game with like an 11 point lead or more. Then at the end those fuckers managed to put some points up on the board. It was a very exciting game.

Ya with this plant, I think I'm going to start flushing today or tomorrow. I'm wondering how much bigger the buds will get if I let it go a week or so longer with nutes and molasses?

I'm really anxious to get my next grow going. I don't think I'm going to end up with much bud here. I'd say maybe a little over a quarter just on that top bud.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 9, 2008)

all I know is mine has looked ready to harvest for over a week now but all kinds of new growth keeps popping out of the sides of the buds. my yeild is being increased alot as a result of waiting


----------



## Gamble (Jun 9, 2008)

man, looking sweet !
Want to bite that nug like an apple!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Jun 9, 2008)

tree lookin good... and that was a fuckin excellent game. like a twenty, thirty point run in the last five minutes?! kobe's a bitch but the boy can ball...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 9, 2008)

mind asking where did you get your canna bio line from?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

From the hydro store. You need a name?


----------



## newtoit (Jun 9, 2008)

looking good my man, cant wait till mine start to get to that point! ​


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 9, 2008)

Red Rover Red Rover.... Can G' Come Out And Play>>>???


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Soon my friend....soon.

What's up THC? You think these buds are going to get much bigger in 2 weeks?


----------



## newtoit (Jun 9, 2008)

and i think a couple of more weeks will make those buds a little bigger, if not better that is... lol

dude did u check out what a week outside did to my plants?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

No, I haven't checked it yet. I will do that here in a second. I was asking about how big the buds might get cuz I'm wanting to stop feeding nutes and start flushing. I'm really wanted to kick off my new grow.


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

how do the trichomes look? it looks very sweet! - what are you growing next?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

They look milky white and clear. Haven't seen any turn amber yet.

Oh yea, most likely nebula or a strain from Chimera.


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> They look milky white and clear. Haven't seen any turn amber yet.
> 
> Oh yea, most likely nebula or a strain from Chimera.


are you going to wait for the amber? you looking for the couch-lock?

i think my next will be strawberry cough and maybe more PPP (I love it!) by then!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> are you going to wait for the amber? you looking for the couch-lock?
> 
> i think my next will be strawberry cough and maybe more PPP (I love it!) by then!



No, really I'm ready to start flushing now and roll with the head high. No amber, well maybe 25 percent. I dunno, like I said, I just ready to get my next grow going.

I was also wanting to do strawberry cough, but all I could find was femenised seeds and they were pretty pricey.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah the cough usually are pricey!


----------



## email468 (Jun 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I was also wanting to do strawberry cough, but all I could find was femenised seeds and they were pretty pricey.


yep - those would be the ones.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 9, 2008)

ILL be smoking some homegrown strawberry cough later this summer hopefully. hopefully i can get some clones from the guy too! that would be sweet


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> From the hydro store. You need a name?


local? internet?


----------



## winn420 (Jun 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> No, really I'm ready to start flushing now and roll with the head high. No amber, well maybe 25 percent. I dunno, like I said, I just ready to get my next grow going.
> 
> I was also wanting to do strawberry cough, but all I could find was femenised seeds and they were pretty pricey.


even if you start the flush now you can still go for the couch lock. I'm sure 2 weeks of flushing or maybe a little more won't hurt her but I'm sure you'll be happy with her if you go ahead and chop her down soon. 

I might even be letting mine go a little longer instead of harvesting on Friday. The widow has maybe 25% amber crystals and the trainwreck looks about the same, maybe a little less. what do you think bro, I was shooting for about 50% amber crystals. do you think I should let them go longer?? I don't want to be able to get up after I smoke it...I want literal couch lock!!...lol


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

winn420 said:


> even if you start the flush now you can still go for the couch lock. I'm sure 2 weeks of flushing or maybe a little more won't hurt her but I'm sure you'll be happy with her if you go ahead and chop her down soon.
> 
> I might even be letting mine go a little longer instead of harvesting on Friday. The widow has maybe 25% amber crystals and the trainwreck looks about the same, maybe a little less. what do you think bro, I was shooting for about 50% amber crystals. do you think I should let them go longer?? I don't want to be able to get up after I smoke it...I want literal couch lock!!...lol


if you like the couch lock you should stick with indicas (or indica-heavy strains). i know white widow has both indica and sativa heavy varieties - not sure about trainwreck though


----------



## winn420 (Jun 10, 2008)

yeah I'm not sure what trainwreck is either and greenhouse seeds says its a secret. It looks like it does have alot of indica in it going by how it's growing. As far as the widow, some breeders say it's indica dominant and some say it's sativa dominant. I think you're right and I'm better off sticking with 100% indica.

If 3 months ago I knew what I know now, I would have ordered some feminised 100% indicas. Unfortunately I orderd my seeds strictly going by what I had smoked and liked in the past and how the pics & description looked online. For my next grow I have some feminised blueberry seeds (80% indica) and some feminised masterkush seeds (100% indica) on the way. Both are from dutch passion.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

winn420 said:


> yeah I'm not sure what trainwreck is either and greenhouse seeds says its a secret. It looks like it does have alot of indica in it going by how it's growing. As far as the widow, some breeders say it's indica dominant and some say it's sativa dominant. I think you're right and I'm better off sticking with 100% indica.
> 
> If 3 months ago I knew what I know now, I would have ordered some feminised 100% indicas. Unfortunately I orderd my seeds strictly going by what I had smoked and liked in the past and how the pics & description looked online. For my next grow I have some feminised blueberry seeds (80% indica) and some feminised masterkush seeds (100% indica) on the way. Both are from dutch passion.


i think i read something about trainwreck having a lot of sativa in it - but could be mistaken. There are white widow from breeders that are sativa-heavy and other breeders have indica-heavy white widow. depends on the seed bank - and it isn't like there is an FDA or standards board dictating what can get called by a certain name and what can not 

i think most of us do the same thing - get strains we think we like or we saw them in a book or something. part of the fun is finding "the" strain you want to keep on growing. I lucked out with PPP.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 10, 2008)

email468 said:


> i think i read something about trainwreck having a lot of sativa in it - but could be mistaken. There are white widow from breeders that are sativa-heavy and other breeders have indica-heavy white widow. depends on the seed bank - and it isn't like there is an FDA or standards board dictating what can get called by a certain name and what can not
> 
> i think most of us do the same thing - get strains we think we like or we saw them in a book or something. part of the fun is finding "the" strain you want to keep on growing. I lucked out with PPP.


yeah I'm sure if you order WW from 10 different breeders you would end up with 10 completely different plants in the end. who knows about the trainwreck, mine are finishing in 8 weeks and are staying relatively short so I would say indica dominant but again, I know nothing so what I say doesn't really matter...lol. I completely agree, some FDA standards would make this whole growing pot thing alot easier!!!..lol

I heard alot of good things about ppp, I'm gonna have to give it a try.


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

winn420 said:


> yeah I'm sure if you order WW from 10 different breeders you would end up with 10 completely different plants in the end. who knows about the trainwreck, mine are finishing in 8 weeks and are staying relatively short so I would say indica dominant but again, I know nothing so what I say doesn't really matter...lol. I completely agree, some FDA standards would make this whole growing pot thing alot easier!!!..lol
> 
> I heard alot of good things about ppp, I'm gonna have to give it a try.


i wouldn't go with PPP if you like couch-lock. PPP is sativa dominant and very energetic and cerebral.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Soon my friend....soon.
> 
> What's up THC? You think these buds are going to get much bigger in 2 weeks?


ALOT OF THE WEIGHT COMES AT THE END... AND CHECKING THE TRICHS FOR DESIRED EFFECTIVENESS, YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK...!!! DB.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> ALOT OF THE WEIGHT COMES AT THE END... AND CHECKING THE TRICHS FOR DESIRED EFFECTIVENESS, YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK...!!! DB.


Grnman, I'm sure you thought about it, but there must be a way to start your new grow with the old gal still going. There has to be some way to have a little overlap so she can bulk up nice and still get your seeds germing.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 10, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> ALOT OF THE WEIGHT COMES AT THE END... AND CHECKING THE TRICHS FOR DESIRED EFFECTIVENESS, YOUR ON THE RIGHT TRACK...!!! DB.


u aint lying man!!! you're much better off giving her a week or 2 more to finish man, I'm so glad I waited and it just keeps getting better...my buddy tried to tell me how much they were gonna blow up in last couple of weeks but I had no idea it would be this much. I can't believe how much mine have grown in just the last week....you must lose a ton of weight by harvesting early because since the time that I thought mine looked ready, they've probably increased in size by 30%. so just WAIT Grn!!!

I'm uploading some porn in my journal now...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> Grnman, I'm sure you thought about it, but there must be a way to start your new grow with the old gal still going. There has to be some way to have a little overlap so she can bulk up nice and still get your seeds germing.


Yea, I'm going to be thinking about that in the next couple of days. Boston games is tonight so I'm going to go ahead and say they take the Lakers!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 10, 2008)

I think this may be the only game of the series the celts lose! I hope they dont but its pretty reasonable to think they might...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I think this may be the only game of the series the celts lose! I hope they dont but its pretty reasonable to think they might...


Yea you're right. This will be the only game they lose if they do. But if the Celtics take the Lakers in the next game, it's all over. They head back to Boston for the last two games and if they win those, it's over!

/BOSTON CELTICS FTW!

/cd/root/Desktop

ls

Celticswin.rpm

rpm -ivh Celtincswin.rpm

:: BoSTON WoN ::


----------



## email468 (Jun 10, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea you're right. This will be the only game they lose if they do. But if the Celtics take the Lakers in the next game, it's all over. They head back to Boston for the last two games and if they win those, it's over!
> 
> /BOSTON CELTICS FTW!
> 
> ...



not sure about the program but why are you logged in as root?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL, cuz I'm that good! Sles 10 user <-----

init 0


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 10, 2008)

sorry not tp read thru everything, but caligrown said trainwreck is 100% sativa


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Fucken Celtics!


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 10, 2008)

i LOVE bball, but am NOT keeping up withit...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

Dude, fucken celtics choked. I'm mad pissed.


----------



## jordann9e (Jun 10, 2008)

they outta it?? move that avatar... lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 10, 2008)

No they aren't out of it.

Series is 2-1. Celtics will take the next game and win the series after they go to Boston. Mark my words.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> No they aren't out of it.
> 
> Series is 2-1. Celtics will take the next game and win the series after they go to Boston. Mark my words.


i dont know about ALL that bro. im sure this gives the lakers some more momentum(sp), it will also give it to the home crowd. i look for LA to take game 4 as well.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 11, 2008)

jordann9e said:


> sorry not tp read thru everything, but caligrown said trainwreck is 100% sativa


no way the trainwreck I have growing from greenhouse is 100% sativa...way too short and done too soon


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

winn420 said:


> no way the trainwreck I have growing from greenhouse is 100% sativa...way too short and done too soon


again, i could be mistaken - but i think that was the appeal of trainwreck - a short in stature - fast flowering sativa.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> again, i could be mistaken - but i think that was the appeal of trainwreck - a short in stature - fast flowering sativa.


ahh I didnt see the fast flowering, short in stature part of your description, I just saw mostly sativa...that makes more sense


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

winn420 said:


> ahh I didnt see the fast flowering, short in stature part of your description, I just saw mostly sativa...that makes more sense


but that is just something i read. I think it was in the same magazine ( was it cannabis culture maybe?) that treated UFO sightings like a regular occurrence. after i read that - i took everything else they said with a grain of salt.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 11, 2008)

email468 said:


> but that is just something i read. I think it was in the same magazine ( was it cannabis culture maybe?) that treated UFO sightings like a regular occurrence. after i read that - i took everything else they said with a grain of salt.


well this site agrees with you: theFreshScent » Blog Archive » Medical Marijuana: Outdoor Trainwreck. I'm still looking for more descriptions online because the breeders say nothing about what the background is.


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

winn420 said:


> well this site agrees with you: theFreshScent » Blog Archive » Medical Marijuana: Outdoor Trainwreck. I'm still looking for more descriptions online because the breeders say nothing about what strain it is.


to make matters more complicated - it could be like white widow - some white widows are sativa-dominant - other are indica-dominant - depending on the breeder.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 11, 2008)

these strains are crossed so much these days its hard to know unless the breeder states percentages..


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> these strains are crossed so much these days its hard to know unless the breeder states percentages..


yep - and i don't see what the big freaking secret is anyway - it's not like someone can just whip up the same strain without going through the pain of cloning a bazillion times. 

just like in the cooking world - secret recipes are bullshit. the best chefs i've met would share a recipe no problem. They know it is their skill that makes the dish - not the ingredients.


----------



## winn420 (Jun 11, 2008)

bottom line is it's all going to same place anyways...my lungs. so I guess it really doesn't matter to me...lol

I'll just let em go to 100% amber crystals and get was I looking for either way


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 11, 2008)

DAMN THREAD JACKERS! Just kidding guys. I'm probably going to be gone for 3 days or more. Headed to the beach.

You guys have fun and keep my thread safe from the haters. If you haven't noticed, go check out that south Korean dude's page(Jason).


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> DAMN THREAD JACKERS! Just kidding guys. I'm probably going to be gone for 3 days or more. Headed to the beach.
> 
> You guys have fun and keep my thread safe from the haters. If you haven't noticed, go check out that south Korean dude's page(Jason).


i'm about ready to unsubscribe from that thread - but it is like watching a car wreck - want to turn away but can't


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 11, 2008)

How Bout Them Lakers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 11, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> How Bout Them Lakers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


back to boston now!!! lakers are about to be [email protected]


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 11, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> back to boston now!!! lakers are about to be [email protected]



2 more games at LA first b4 they head back to boston!

LA > Boston! FTW!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 11, 2008)

For Boston, for Boston, 
we sing our proud refrain 
for Boston, for Boston 
'tis wisdom's earthly fane
for here are all one 
and our hearts are true 
and the towers on the heights 
reach the heavens own blue.
for Boston, for Boston 
'til the echoes ring again

For Boston, for Boston 
thy glory is our own
for Boston, for Boston 
'tis here that truth is known
and ever with a right 
shall our heirs be found 
'til time shall be no more 
and thy work is crowned
for Boston, for Boston 
thy glory is our own


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 12, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> For Boston, for Boston,
> we sing our proud refrain
> for Boston, for Boston
> 'tis wisdom's earthly fane
> ...



lmao!!! HEll yea!!!! rep


----------



## Type 1 Diabetic (Jun 12, 2008)

how bad does ur plant smell. does it reak up the whole room or just smells a little


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 12, 2008)

Type 1 Diabetic said:


> how bad does ur plant smell. does it reak up the whole room or just smells a little



Yeah, I have meaning to ask that too. Mine is starting to smell a bit. But very little.


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 12, 2008)

Its only the 1st qut. and lakers are alread up by almost 20...boston cant seem to get that laker dick much further up their ass!!! keep kicking ass kobie


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

any garden updates?

Everything growing well?


----------



## bfq (Jun 12, 2008)

i think they are too busy getting drunk over basketball


----------



## email468 (Jun 12, 2008)

bfq said:


> i think they are too busy getting drunk over basketball


they're playing basketball?


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 13, 2008)

AAAAAAA!!!!! screw the lakers....they fucking wigged out at the end!!!!! o well, i guess its a good thing i dont really like the NBA or i might be really mad.....lol...COMON FOOTBALL SEASON!!!!!!! ***~~~STEELERS~~~***


----------



## Gamble (Jun 13, 2008)

you mean GO BILLS right?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 13, 2008)

celts celts celts celts btw where is a update greeny!! ya need to shut us up with all this bball talk... I wanna see your girls...peace


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah i am feeling hothouse... where those updates and pics and videos at...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 14, 2008)

G, we need some stuff man. dying to see our fave hermie.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 14, 2008)

You better be read GrnMn, these guys are not going to let up on ya. Picture whores , every one of them. Got any pictures, we like pictures, a picture is like a thousand words and did I mention we like pictures. I don't know were 'they' get it from. VV


----------



## bfq (Jun 14, 2008)

this thread is worthless without pictures


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 14, 2008)

hey ease up on grnman, he went away for a lil bit, he will be back soon to post some new pics......trust me, they still look great..almost ready for pickin...


----------



## bfq (Jun 14, 2008)

not giving him shit, just busting his chops is all


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 15, 2008)

What's up my fellow pot heads. Just got back from the beach a few hours ago. Killer waves and the weather was hot as shit! Didn't get eaten by any sharks or stingrays so I'm stoked about that. Bull sharks are killer on the coast here. I'm going to try and get to all the questions you guys had. And for that one guy, no the plant does not stink. I don't smell a damn thing really.

_Anyways...

_Plant is looking ok - I think? She's going into her 7th week of flower now and the leafs are looking a bit down. I'm assuming this is all normal since I have been giving them nothing but water over the past week or so. Leafs up top look great, so ya, I guess it's just "that time".

Pics coming in a few minutes. Time to upload to the image server. 

_BTW...

_Sorry all you Laker fans out there, but the Celtics are going to finish them off tonight - IT'S ALL OVER! Too many loses for the Lakers, not to mention they were all UPSETS!















I'm ready to chop this bitch down. I'm going to give her another week or two before doing so.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice To See U Back...~!!! She Is Looking Good.!!! Starting To Get Frosty.
Db.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 15, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Nice To See U Back...~!!! She Is Looking Good.!!! Starting To Get Frosty.
> Db.


Thanks my man, glad to be back. How has your day been?


----------



## email468 (Jun 15, 2008)

oh yeah - the top filled in pretty good! and very frosty - excellent job!


----------



## bfq (Jun 15, 2008)

never thought i would like shemale porn 

good going, Grn!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 15, 2008)

bfq said:


> never thought i would like shemale porn
> 
> good going, Grn!


ha ha ha ha



@ grnman- yo man, looking awsome!

gettin a little anxious to chop eh?
(edward scissor happy ass) lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Question...

I've given this girl nothing but water, maybe a bit too much. I flushed on Monday and watered again yesterday. They are looking a bit droopy down at the bottoms as if they have been over watered or under watered. I've read that these plants will consume a lot of water when flowering, do you think that is the issue? Or have I given her too much water? I'm thinking she has taken too much water.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey GM, they_ wilt _when they're under watered, and _droo_p when theyre over watered. So if u think u over watered then u probably did. but she looks great IMO. how are the trichs lookin? and what do U suspect for a yield?


----------



## bfq (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah, sounds over watered to me. let her dry out and get some O2 to the roots and see what happens.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Spittn4cash said:


> Hey GM, they_ wilt _when they're under watered, and _droo_p when theyre over watered. So if u think u over watered then u probably did. but she looks great IMO. how are the trichs lookin? and what do U suspect for a yield?



Yea, I'm thinking I over watered. I will continue to watch her over the next couple of days and see what happens. Trichs? They are clear/milky color. I haven't seen any amber color starting to develop yet. I'm thinking in another week or two they should change?

I'm not expecting a huge yield off this. By looking at her, I'd say maybe 7-20 grams dry. Who knows, maybe I could be wrong.

Thanks guys.

_BTW..

_Anyone else notice the site layout changed a bit? The login is now on the side for me. As well as a few other things - like a mistake. 

User Name:
Password"


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 15, 2008)

looking solid G, that cola is starting to get that dense look to it, sweet. Lakers survive another night, im hopin kobe drops 50 in game 6 to take it to a game 7. haha that would be killer


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh wow, your plant is looking veddy nice! Poor Celts tonite huh..hey almost took it but we'll have to leave it for HOME.


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 16, 2008)

Im sorry grnman, what was that you said about the lakers??? i didnt really catcht that


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 16, 2008)

she's looking beautiful bro!!..it's almost time for us to match a few bowls.

the last of mine are being chopped down this weekend, I started germinating my blueberry & masterkush seeds so we'll see how that goes...

winn420


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

CAN GRNMAN COME OUT AND PLAY!!! RED ROVER!~ RED ROVER~! SEND GRNMAN RIGHT OVER.!!! <<<<< DUCK~ DUCK~ GOOSE..............................!!!

IT DOES SOUND LIKE A POSS. OVER WATER.??? HOW HEAVY IS YOUR POT SIR.!!!
AND LIKE USUAL YUR ON THE MONEY!!! "BIBLE THUMPER" SOOOOO!!! HAVE U PICKED A SEED YET... INDI FOR SURE, AND OFCOARSE MORE, OTHIER ONES.!!! TOOO 

AND HMMMMMMM!~ IS YOUR BUS IN THE SHOP! ??? DIRTBAG


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok, so I'm thinking it's an under watering problem now? How the hell can I be slipping like this? If it was an over watering problem, it shouldn't have been any worse today IMO. I just got home and my plant looks the worst I've ever seen!

I'll try to get some pics. Can't find my damn camera. If anyone reads this, please give your opinion ASAP.









This all started when the lights came on. It wasn't nearly as bad when I first cut the lights on. Below is a pic from when the lights first came on...


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 16, 2008)

My big girl has been dropping her fan leaves. They go yellow like a lack of N and they drop. Faster than I think is proper at this stage, but that's a problem for another thread, my point is that she has quit gulping water and is demurely sipping her water now. I am almost certain my plants are root bound too and they seem to take every thing much harder than normal and are kind of bouncing from extreme to extreme. They go from looking great to looking like shit very quickly and then back again just as quick. So anyways, my plants seem to be getting a little flaky at the end too. I'll be looking for the experts answers on your question too.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

I feel your pain brother Picasso. I said fuck it and went ahead and watered. If it was an over watering problem, I feel that IMO she would not be doing what she is doing. But this is my first time so I hope I'm right.

Most of the leaves that were yellow or more then 50 percent dead I've cut off. Are the leaves on your plants really soggy to the touch or are they crispy? Does your plant stems that the leaves are attached to feel really flimsy? 

Why did she get worse as soon as the lights came on?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I feel your pain brother Picasso. I said fuck it and went ahead and watered. If it was an over watering problem, I feel that IMO she would not be doing what she is doing. But this is my first time so I hope I'm right.
> 
> Most of the leaves that were yellow or more then 50 percent dead I've cut off. Are the leaves on your plants really soggy to the touch or are they crispy? Does your plant stems that the leaves are attached to feel really flimsy?
> 
> Why did she get worse as soon as the lights came on?


I'd vote for underwatering too. No idea about the lights. I still haven't figured that Chinese math out yet. Somedays they love the lights and other days they get a little wilty when lights come on.

My yellow leaves are a little more on the crispy side, but not bad. A little papery, but if they were still green you wouldn't know something was wrong. My stems and stalks still feel fine.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

My lower leaves that took the most damage feel soggy to the touch. Starting to fold into themselves - It really does look bad. As you can see, most of the upper leaves are very healthy looking. I don't think this is a lack of nutes, but maybe a slight contribution to the problem. I'm going to go with the under watered idea for now.

They are actually starting to look better as I speak. The very bottom still looks a bit bad, but not nearly as bad as before. I will post some pics in 30 mins or so for you to get a better idea of the situation.

Anyways...

You noticed the new changes to the site? They added a few more things since yesterday. What's up with those new progress bars? I'm also seeing double status under peoples names.


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, I see the changes. You're Level 11. I hear at Level 15 you get a free toaster.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Level? I don't see anything about levels? Are you hovering over them to see this?

LOL..I'll take a toaster - I guess?!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Things are begining to look much better. I gave her just a quart and a half of PHed water to see how she would take it. She seems to have like that - but for how long? I'm going to go ahead and give her a bit more water.

I'm guessing that they consume mass quantities of water when in their final stages of flower?


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah hovering. 

Miy biggest seems to go from drinking a ton to nothing and then back to drinking a lot.


----------



## whoreable (Jun 16, 2008)

Defintely is looking better!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks man!

@ Picasso

Yes, this is very mind boggling to say the least - they are very much like "REAL" women!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 16, 2008)

man looking frostilicious, cant wait to her how she smokes!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 16, 2008)

nice grn! your like a week away?...? (from harvest that is)


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, that's what I'm shooting for. I've already stopped giving her nutes so I guess there's no turning back. Like I've said before, I really want to get the next grow underway.

@ gamble

I'll be sure to let you know.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

way to turn them around - i'm surprised they are having issues this late in their lives.
trying to throw you some more curve balls i guess....


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> way to turn them around - i'm surprised they are having issues this late in their lives.
> trying to throw you some more curve balls i guess....


Yea, is this normal? I mean, I figured by now she would be doing fine. Maybe a few dead leaves, but nothing too bad. She's really sucking down the water. The whole thing with the lights is interesting. I guess this is because the plant starts using the light for it's energy, thus using more water?


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 16, 2008)

lookin good lookin good, excited to smoke her? or her/him lol. Finally started my 2nd grow .


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> lookin good lookin good, excited to smoke her? or her/him lol. Finally started my 2nd grow .


What's up bro, glad to see you are still around. And yes I am excited about smoking this tranny. I smoked a bit a few weeks ago and the taste was good as well as the buzz. I'll be sure to check out your new grow.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, is this normal? I mean, I figured by now she would be doing fine. Maybe a few dead leaves, but nothing too bad. She's really sucking down the water. The whole thing with the lights is interesting. I guess this is because the plant starts using the light for it's energy, thus using more water?


It is very normal for big-ass plants to suck the water down. and usually the fan leaves start yellowing and even dropping off altogether. i'd have to double-check but it seems to me after the plants got bigger - i had to top off my reservoir with 2 and 3 gallons of water every day!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

I had a quick look - and it looks like on average -- at least a gallon a day.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweet, that's good to know email! Thanks again bro, you have been a huge help since the very begining. I'm also all out of bottled water, all I have is water from the tap. I did a test on the chlorine level and it seems to have none at all. Think it's safe to use some tap water this go around?


+ REP




**update**

Damn, can't rep you right now!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 16, 2008)

it kind of looked like an underwatering probelm the way the leaves perked back up after you watered them.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea, it was. She is going to be getting a bit more water here in a few.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't know for sure but I have been told here at riu that if you are flushing that tap is ok... but that was a flush between nutes... I don't know about a final flush.. Im sure email will have a answer for you!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Man Reading. Trying To Get Cought Up And Look U Fig Ered It Out... U Getting Good Mister.... And Yes They Put Water Away At The End.. Your Gal Looks Good And The Tiping I See Is Right On Schd. On Her Leaf...
Also Did U Check Her Weight, Was The Pot Light.??? That Will Tell U As Well Or Atleast Give A Clue To U...

Hey I See The Gangs All Here, And On Tonight... Hey Yall.. Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

i've used tap water successfully - but i also used GH flora-3 part with the hardwater micro (my tap is over 300 PPM).

i would try to flush with as clean water you can get.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Man Reading. Trying To Get Cought Up And Look U Fig Ered It Out... U Getting Good Mister.... And Yes They Put Water Away At The End.. Your Gal Looks Good And The Tiping I See Is Right On Schd. On Her Leaf...
> Also Did U Check Her Weight, Was The Pot Light.??? That Will Tell U As Well Or Atleast Give A Clue To U...
> 
> Hey I See The Gangs All Here, And On Tonight... Hey Yall.. Lol Db.~tlb!


Actually, I forgot all about that DB. I know you are always telling me to check and I didn't do that. I'll make sure to post that in the room.

@ email

Ok, I guess I'll wait until my girl gets back home then I'll go pick something better up - I think she will be ok for now. Yea no car for me. I use to have a bad xanax/booze problem. Went through 3 cars, a P.I., and DWI. Not fun at all! Plus I save on gas money, not to mention a car note!


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Actually, I forgot all about that DB. I know you are always telling me to check and I didn't do that. I'll make sure to post that in the room.


you'll never get that awesome advice from a hydro grower like me - though i do recall reading it!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure you have said that before - is that what you are referring to? Who knows, but I can't wait to chop this thing down.


----------



## email468 (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> I'm sure you have said that before - is that what you are referring to? Who knows, but I can't wait to chop this thing down.


i was referring to knowing the weight of your pots when they needed watering. getting used to the heft so you know.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 16, 2008)

damn G, you my boy blue, im about to take some zannys tonight, i prob do them like once a month, plus its weed season 4 premiere tonight!

heres a jam for ya!
YouTube - Me and My Drank- Lil Wayne


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its A Girl, Im Not Listen To That Othier Mumbo Jumbo... She Looks Great! And Was Prob. Inpregnated By Those Othiers Guy Plants Causen She's A Hore.!!! Thats All Im Saying, Your Plants A Slut.!!! Me~!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Jaydro. What Is That Show About I Seen It On Some Add. On Tiny Pic, And Just Figured They Were Just Advertising To Me...!!! I Know Retarted Huh! 

So What The Scoop On It First Ive Heard Of It.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Jaydro. What Is That Show About I Seen It On Some Add. On Tiny Pic, And Just Figured They Were Just Advertising To Me...!!! I Know Retarted Huh!
> 
> So What The Scoop On It First Ive Heard Of It.


YES! Weeds season 4 tonight DRO and DB! Watch it, live it, love it! Got my ounce of koosh ready boys!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

Sniffle. I Dont Get That Channel... So School Me Whats It About.???


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

Check yer pm DB. It's about a "mom" that has to sell weed cuz her husband dies. Long story, look it up on wikipedia.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 16, 2008)

what you think about that song G! i think its some of lil waynes legistest shit! houston oil!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 16, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Check yer pm DB. It's about a "mom" that has to sell weed cuz her husband dies. Long story, look it up on wikipedia.


I DID AND WE JUST CROSSED PATHS. MISTER. SO WHO WON THE OTHIER NIGHT. MAN I HOPE I DONT CATCH HELL FOR THIS ONE.!!!

IM JUST ASKING AND I MISSED THE GAME, IM A FOOTBALL MAN.!!!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 16, 2008)

LA. Tomorrow BABY


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 16, 2008)

LA Tomorrow? I thought you were a Boston man? Anyways, Boston is going to finish them off now. 

Fucken Weeds! Shit always leaves you wanting more!


----------



## juelzx617 (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice plants!

and hell yeah, i'm glad the C's are coming back home! hope they don't screw things up and we can see a parade..


----------



## Picasso345 (Jun 16, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Sniffle. I Dont Get That Channel... So School Me Whats It About.???



If'n you have high speed internet, here is where I watch it:

Project Free TV :: Weeds :: Season 1


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LA Tomorrow? I thought you were a Boston man? Anyways, Boston is going to finish them off now.
> 
> Fucken Weeds! Shit always leaves you wanting more!



yea i know what you mean, damn suspense it leaves us at the ends!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LA Tomorrow? I thought you were a Boston man? Anyways, Boston is going to finish them off now.
> 
> Fucken Weeds! Shit always leaves you wanting more!



hehe I forgot to quote who asked who lost sunday..I am a boston man, I got u guys confused i guess..tomorrow CELTICS


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 17, 2008)

Picked up some of that ornge cush today...and omg.....this stuff is the shit....a high like no other high!!!!


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Im doing midgrade bagseeds to mate! Ones already sprouted indoors, i have 3 planted outdoors in a secret growing spot, then im moving the potted one out there when its ready, 
O natural. 
Check out my journal if i get one up please


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 17, 2008)

TomThom1987 said:


> View attachment 135050
> 
> Picked up some of that ornge cush today...and omg.....this stuff is the shit....a high like no other high!!!!


Damn, that's some wild looking shit. You sure that's real?! 

GO BOSTON!

@ jinmaster

Get that journal rolling man and welcome to RIU DOT ORG!


----------



## TomThom1987 (Jun 17, 2008)

oh yes, trust me its real.....real fuckin good


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 17, 2008)

I told you guys to mark my [email protected]


----------



## Gamble (Jun 17, 2008)

marking now! lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea Boston won! Fuck all the haters....


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 17, 2008)

ahh fk it! congrats boston!

time to blaze!

go rockets!


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 17, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea Boston won! Fuck all the haters....



*17 baby!!!*


----------



## juelzx617 (Jun 17, 2008)

amazing plants.!!

and helll yeahhhh BOSTON IS THE SHITTT!! NOW TO LIGHT UP A FEW BLUNTS AND HEAD DOWNTOWN FOR THE PARADE!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Here she is...

I'm going to be chopping her down on Friday or Saturday morning.


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

very awesome man! not sure if you need them - but here are my fave drying/curing links...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html
Peak Harvest
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/43287-drying-curing-question.html
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/44903-perfered-curing-methods.html


----------



## Gamble (Jun 19, 2008)

mmmmmmmmm looks good enough to eat!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Here she is...
> 
> I'm going to be chopping her down on Friday or Saturday morning.


bro she looks fkn lovely!! good luck with the harvest, I'm chopping down a widow tonight and 2 on Friday, so we can have a trimming party on Friday!!...I'm ready to match a few bowls!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 19, 2008)

Should I Be Licking The Screen....??? Thats Fine!!! Looks Like The Widow A Little, Have U Checked The Tich's, And How Many Days Flush Soo Far.???
Most Books Say About 12 Dys. I Have Used Less With Good Results.!!!

Very Nice.!!! 
Db.~tlb!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 19, 2008)

looks good G! looks like it will be some tasty ganj for some swishers!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 19, 2008)

I may have to make a trip to Boston after all,lmfao VV


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 19, 2008)

like thc said have you checked the trichs? Man she hasnt sucked any nitrogen from her leafs, weird


----------



## I <3 Cannabis (Jun 19, 2008)

Damn dude, thats lookin' nice! You're gonna get baked, have fun!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 19, 2008)

Yea, last time I checked the trichs were 50/50 - milky and clear. I know I may be chopping this down a bit early, but I'm ready to get the next grow going. She's definitely not getting any bigger at the moment. The reason it doesn't look like the N has been sucked because most of that damage was on all the lower leaves that are now gone.

If my calender is right, I started flushing on the 9th of June, so I'm right on track for the harvest - also waiting for soil to dry a bit. I've been going through my Grow Bible trying to figure out the best way to dry my buds. The books seems to recommend using a small closet or a box for a small harvest - my situation. I'm thinking of placing them in a box with dental floss strung through the middle, or actually just laying them in the box. If I don't go that route, I'm going to hang them from some racks in an extra closet of mine. 

If I place them in a card board box, without hanging them, will I just need to flip them occasionally to ensure that they dry evenly? They need to be store in a cool dark place from what I understand, how many times can I expose them to light? This isn't as big a deal as not getting light to them during 12/12 right?

What are your guys thoughts on this?


----------



## email468 (Jun 19, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> If I place them in a card board box, without hanging them, will I just need to flip them occasionally to ensure that they dry evenly? They need to be store in a cool dark place from what I understand, how many times can I expose them to light? This isn't as big a deal as not getting light to them during 12/12 right?
> 
> What are your guys thoughts on this?


yes - if you lay them instead of hanging you should turn them to avoid flat spots. 
yes - they should be in a cool, dark place.
you can expose them to light to check them out and stuff - but less is better.
right - not a big deal like 12/12. you would want to avoid leaving them under HIDs for hours (or sunlight).


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 19, 2008)

Are you gonna do an extended dark period before harvest?

And Email- sweet links, thanks- i appreciate those for sure, save em all... lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> Are you gonna do an extended dark period before harvest?
> 
> And Email- sweet links, thanks- i appreciate those for sure, save em all... lol


Yes, thanks again email for those links! Cron, they will be given 24 hours of darkness before harvest. I'll probably cut the lights back on at 12 am tonight and go ahead and harvest then, or wait till later on in the morning.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

no problem - i just bookmarked them (i have a million of them).

maybe i should do a "useful links" thread!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Ya, those are always good. That way, everyone can help add to them or just you can keep adding to it. Either way, that would be very helpful. Hit your journal up bro!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

So I'm going to start working on my "box" today that will hold my buds. I think I'm going to string some floss through a shoe box (or whatever else I can find) and let the buds lay across that.

Or 

Simply string them up using the floss from some shelves I have in an extra closet.

What do you think would work best?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 20, 2008)

Check Out The Apple Thread See If U Like That Idea... Cut, De Leaf, Manicure And Hang Off Hanger I Do Believe Its All There. Me~ Tlb!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes it is, very informative. I went ahead and made my box though. After I do the manicure, I will decide whether or not I hang them or rest them across the floss in the box.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 20, 2008)

When U Do It, U Will See What Works Best For U, And Then Im Sure You Will Even Perfect That.... Db.~tlb! 

More Porn... Needed.!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> When U Do It, U Will See What Works Best For U, And Then Im Sure You Will Even Perfect That.... Db.~tlb!
> 
> More Porn... Needed.!!!!


Coming later on tonight. I'll try and document most of what I do during the chop chop.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

not sure if i or others have mentioned this but i like to make sure i have everything at the ready (tools and storage - a drink a joint - that kind of stuff) before harvesting.

i were latex gloves to keep my hands clean and don't forget to use a razor blade to scrape off your scissor hash!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Yea, that's what I've been doing today. Making sure I have everything ready to ROCK N ROLL. I have a bit of OCD and other anxiety problems and this has been eating me alive. Wish I had some chill pills, but I must hold strong.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, that's what I've been doing today. Making sure I have everything ready to ROCK N ROLL. I have a bit of OCD and other anxiety problems and this has been eating me alive. Wish I had some chill pills, but I must hold strong.


i do not have OCD but i know exactly what you're talking about - anxious, nervous, excited, nauseous!

those feelings will go away after the 2nd or 3rd hour of trimming and become boredom and (depending on your age) an arthritic pain in your hands from all that scissor work


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

email468 said:


> i do not have OCD but i know exactly what you're talking about - anxious, nervous, excited, nauseous!
> 
> those feelings will go away after the 2nd or 3rd hour of trimming and become boredom and (depending on your age) an arthritic pain in your hands from all that scissor work


Exactly, all those plus the racing thoughts - that's what really gets me.


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Exactly, all those plus the racing thoughts - that's what really gets me.


cause it is new and you don't want to fuck up. don't worry - by the time you've mangled your 3 or 4th bud - you'll understand how the thing grows so you'll know where to slip in the scissors to make the closest cut. 

we weren't born knowing this shit and it's not like most of us have someone showing us - at least not in person.

if you can - try to relax and enjoy it. this is the single best time you'll spend with your garden.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Coming later on tonight. I'll try and document most of what I do during the chop chop.


Booya, pull up a chair Boys the shows about to begin!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Ok, I lied. It's not too detailed, but here is what I got. Please feel free to let me know if I need to trim more off.



*The Box*








*Some of it manicured*




















*Did I trim enough off?*


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

finally, huh? they look pretty good!

it is your call, but i usually trim all the leaves off (best i can - i don't get nutty about it - but you can if you want!) while they are still wet. I find it easier that way but everybody has their own way.

you can smoke the leaf - but it tends to be a lot harsher. you can make canna butter or hash from it though. 

if you leave it on the bud it will probably harshen the mellow.

Looks damn good and your drying situation looks good too.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks man, I'm pretty happy with what I accomplished on my first grow.

My temps and humidity are great right now. 78 degrees F and RH of 48 percent. I think I'm just going to leave what's on the buds, there. I got a shit ton of leaves from this. I got them in a separate shoe box as well. I'm gonna try and smoke some of it...


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 20, 2008)

you should make hash if you think you have enough

peace


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 20, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## email468 (Jun 20, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Thanks man, I'm pretty happy with what I accomplished on my first grow.


and you ought to be! you can be proud you pulled it off and the buds look damn fine to me!


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 21, 2008)

get an honey bee extractor and make urself some oil, de-lish!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 21, 2008)

I love it you have to tell us what the smokes like in a week or so!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 21, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, I appreciate all the comments. I've been looking through the "bible" on methods for making hash. Not to sure what exactly I'm going to do. Know where I can get some of those glass jars though? The ones people use to can vegetables and what not.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 21, 2008)

go to the dollar store if their is one near they have tons of jars of every size!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 21, 2008)

how many days you going to dry for?


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 21, 2008)

Just get some mason jars from the grocery store or department store. They come in cases of like 10 or so, and vary in size.


----------



## DRtothE (Jun 21, 2008)

howabout throwing the leaves in a bottle of vodka, i know what you mean when you say you don't want to make hash. shit can get messy.

peace


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 21, 2008)

once again just get a honey bee extractor, some butane, and follow these instructions Honey oil made easy

youll shit your pants.


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 21, 2008)

personally i would trim more, but either way your buds look like some fire bro!


and walmart has some glass air tight jars you just gotta look in the bullshit isles that have kitchen accessories and shit like that. there cheap to like 5 bucks for some badass jars.


----------



## bfq (Jun 21, 2008)

looks good, Grn! congrats on making it!

i agree, i would manicure those buds a little tighter.

gotta dry your leaves too or they will mold and rot.... should be ok if you just flip em around periodically though.... usually, my leaf "curing" method means tossing them loosely in a paper bag  hash oil is what i always use all my not bud matter for.

the type of jars you are looking for are called Mason Jars... that should make finding them easier.... our grocery stores carry them here by the case.... but i live in the South.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 21, 2008)

Man I Missed The Harv. Party...sht. G' My Bad..... Phucking Arther"!!! 
Give Us Some Up Dated Pics Of Her Lying There.... All Sexy Like!!!
U Know The Way Daddy Likes It!!! Ima Reread It Slow After Everyone Goes To Sleep!!!! Hehehehehhehehe!!! Dooooobeeee In One Hand And Mouse In The Othier,,, Ya Thats What I Call It""" Lol Very Nice...     
Db.~tlb!


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 22, 2008)

having a little extra leaf in the drying process is ok because it helps protect the trichs from exposed sunlight and heat. But you will wanna eventually get them off because itll make for a much harsher smoke.


----------



## email468 (Jun 23, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> having a little extra leaf in the drying process is ok because it helps protect the trichs from exposed sunlight and heat. But you will wanna eventually get them off because itll make for a much harsher smoke.


you should not be exposing your bud to any kind of light - including sunlight and/or heat during the drying process.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> you should not be exposing your bud to any kind of light - including sunlight and/or heat during the drying process.


I read something about what he's referring to. Not totally sure if it was to protect from elements like that, but maybe so. I'll need to read through that chapter again. 

The buds seem to be drying out fine. The main bud at the top looks as if it has already begun to shrink up. I haven't seen any mold on them other then what looks like "bruising" on the stem, where it was cut - is that mold? My temps and humidity have been staying pretty stable. Temps level out anywhere from 73-77 and RH at 47-50 percent.They have been drying since Friday, so hopefully in a couple days the buds will be ready to go in the mason jars.

I'll try and get some pics up for you guys, cough...cough..THC, as soon as possible.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 23, 2008)

you end up going with the MASON JARS?


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 23, 2008)

email468 said:


> you should not be exposing your bud to any kind of light - including sunlight and/or heat during the drying process.


totally, but light will weasel its way in, some ppl like to have a little bit of cushion with some leafs around their bud until cure. Either way, plus itll keep it a tad bit more moist so you can dry it for a bit longer.


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 23, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> totally, but light will weasel its way in, some ppl like to have a little bit of cushion with some leafs around their bud until cure. Either way, plus itll keep it a tad bit more moist so you can dry it for a bit longer.


not necessarily, you can always use some foil or mylar or something light proof to completely block out the light. I've been trimming my buds completely before I start drying and it works fine but I'm sure it would work fine either way, to each is own I guess.


----------



## donkeyballs (Jun 23, 2008)

wow beutiful plant for a bag seed. congrats.


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 23, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> not necessarily, you can always use some foil or mylar or something light proof to completely block out the light. I've been trimming my buds completely before I start drying and it works fine but I'm sure it would work fine either way, to each is own I guess.


yeah but you always wanna get as much chlorophyll out as possible, thats why alot of ppl will dry for a day, the wrap their bud in a plastic bag turned inside out to re moisten, then dry again, and continue the process, makes for a much better cure.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

Plactic Bags Is The Worst Thing In The World... "trich Stealing" The Pours In The Plastic, Along With Static Electricity, "is A Killer" Glass Is The Only Way To Fly!!! Just Check A Bagee~ The Haze U See Is Trich's,,, And This Cant Be Recovered...!!! As Smoke? Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Plactic Bags Is The Worst Thing In The World... "trich Stealing" The Pours In The Plastic, Along With Static Electricity, "is A Killer" Glass Is The Only Way To Fly!!! Just Check A Bagee~ The Haze U See Is Trich's,,, And This Cant Be Recovered...!!! As Smoke? Db.~tlb!


amen brother. damn those plastic baggies!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 24, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> yeah but you always wanna get as much chlorophyll out as possible, thats why alot of ppl will dry for a day, the wrap their bud in a plastic bag turned inside out to re moisten, then dry again, and continue the process, makes for a much better cure.


wouldn't that method work better using a paper bag instead of plastic?


----------



## ru8fru (Jun 24, 2008)

thats the whole reason you turn the plastic inside out


----------



## DWR (Jun 24, 2008)

philip.j.fry said:


> wouldn't that method work better using a paper bag instead of plastic?



yeah my method aswell.....


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> thats the whole reason you turn the plastic inside out


don't want to start an argument with you but plastic is bad - inside out - right side in - upside down - doesn't matter. once trichomes get rubbed off onto plastic ... ain't no getting them off.


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> yeah but you always wanna get as much chlorophyll out as possible, thats why alot of ppl will dry for a day, the wrap their bud in a plastic bag turned inside out to re moisten, then dry again, and continue the process, makes for a much better cure.


and here again - there is far more chlorophyll in the leaves than the bud - so removing excess leaves is better all the way around. you can always slow down the drying process - you can't make leaf taste good.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 24, 2008)

you can't make leaf taste good.... GOD KNOWS WEVE TRIED...!!! LOL

G' I NEED TO SEE SOME PORN BRO.!!! JUST A QUICK SNAP IN THE BOX... PLEASEEEEE! DB.~TLB!


----------



## email468 (Jun 24, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> you can't make leaf taste good.... GOD KNOWS WEVE TRIED...!!! LOL
> 
> G' I NEED TO SEE SOME PORN BRO.!!! JUST A QUICK SNAP IN THE BOX... PLEASEEEEE! DB.~TLB!


well there is always hash or canna butter


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

I dont know how it happened but i got un scribbed here.... Missed the damn harvest!! Looks fucking great man!! I just read that you are planning on smoking the leaves, I hope you decide to make some hash instead.. if ya do pm I have some vids I can send ya on making hash..pretty good ones.. Congrads bro I think you have a lot to be proud of here!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

CAN THE GRNMAN MAN COME OUT AND PLAYYYYYYYYY!!!
HERE'S A LINK FOR U... IT WILL MAKE U SMILE I PROMISE....ITS LUDA!!!!

YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum

AND I GOT SOME CLONES COMING OF BLUE BERRY!!! YUM YUM! DB.~TLB!


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 25, 2008)

thats a jam db! and some bb clones??? lucky lucky lucky!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> CAN THE GRNMAN MAN COME OUT AND PLAYYYYYYYYY!!!
> HERE'S A LINK FOR U... IT WILL MAKE U SMILE I PROMISE....ITS LUDA!!!!
> 
> YouTube - Ludacris - Blueberry Yum Yum
> ...


Completely forgot to post that for ya db... my bad...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jun 25, 2008)

Its All Good Stingy" Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 25, 2008)

To The G

YOu going to keep this thread alive and start your next grow in this journal or start a new one?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

What's up guys, how are things in Roll It Up land? Well I got my buds curing right now, they have been in there for a day. I wish I would have listened to you guys because this shit smells like hay! I think it had something to do with leaving too many leaves on it? I know you can get this when it dries too fast, but my drying conditions were excellent so it couldn't have been that.

I tried smoking a bit and I think it was still a bit wet because it didn't burn right. After it's done curing, will the smell of hay go away? Is this shit ruined now?

Weighed it out and it all came to around 21 grams. I was pretty dead on with what I thought I was going to have. Most of the lower buds were mostly seeds.  Oh well, now I'm ready for the next grow! Gonna get some pics here in a second.


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

hopefully when you open the jars you will find your buds have remoistened. If they are too wet, you'll want to go back a step (to hanging or paper bags). If they are just slighty moist, you can go ahead and reseal your glass jars and check them in another 24 (if they are real dry - check them in another 36-4.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 25, 2008)

Killer dude! Cant wait!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> hopefully when you open the jars you will find your buds have remoistened. If they are too wet, you'll want to go back a step (to hanging or paper bags). If they are just slighty moist, you can go ahead and reseal your glass jars and check them in another 24 (if they are real dry - check them in another 36-4.


Yea, I've already encountered that problem. Thank god I got the Bible around to help me out also. I read the harvesting and curing chapter about 10 times now. I let them dry out another day or so, then put them back in the jar. They don't seem to be nearly as moist anymore. But what about the hay smell? Will that go away after several days of curing?

@ gamble

Yea I think I'm going to start a new thread for the new grow. Only seems like the right thing to do, huh?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Well here is what I got so far. I really hope that fucking hay smell goes away..


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

thats not the entire yeild is it??


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 25, 2008)

doesnt look like it smells like hay  have you smoked ne?


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Yea hothouse, that's all of it!  

It only came out to a little over 21 grams. There are a lot of smaller buds down near the bottom. The bud near the top was pretty much all that was smokable. Well, I can smoke the bottom buds, but they had a lot of seeds in them. This thing really shrunk up as it dried. They are right about losing 75 percent weight when it's done drying and curing.

@ Cron

Yea I smoked a piece when it was still a little wet. It didn't burn right so I don't think it was ready at all. Truthfully, it didn't really taste like anything. Nothing like it did before - the key lime pie. I'm hoping that after it is done curing, some of the smell and taste will be back. I'm just really worried about taste though!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

your next grow you will be in your new place with the space for a larger grow eh?


----------



## email468 (Jun 25, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, I've already encountered that problem. Thank god I got the Bible around to help me out also. I read the harvesting and curing chapter about 10 times now. I let them dry out another day or so, then put them back in the jar. They don't seem to be nearly as moist anymore. But what about the hay smell? Will that go away after several days of curing?
> 
> @ gamble
> 
> Yea I think I'm going to start a new thread for the new grow. Only seems like the right thing to do, huh?


my opinion is a good cure should get rid of the hay smell. and i would start a new thread for a new grow.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 25, 2008)

new thread for sure, i am pre-scribed lol!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> new thread for sure, i am pre-scribed lol!


ditto


----------



## Gamble (Jun 25, 2008)

same just make sure to announce your new title!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> your next grow you will be in your new place with the space for a larger grow eh?


I ended up not moving into the house - long story. But I will be using this extra room in my apt. for the grow room. Or I might throw it somewhere else. I'm not really sure right now. I'm going to be getting all my new shit gathered up this weekend as well as placing an order for some seeds.

I'm going to go with at least 4.5-5 gallon pots on this next grow. I'm going to use the same FF soil as well, I loved that stuff. I'm thinking about putting in another 400 watt system so that I can have MH and HPS going at the same time. So many damn decisions to make, it's making my head spin.

I just want to say thanks again to all you guys that have followed a long with me on this journey and have helped out. I consider all of you really good friends and I'm here for any of you guys that need help. It's a real bummer we can't all get together and blaze up.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 25, 2008)

I want another 400 watt mh, but only for my Veg room. I think that one grower can never be satisfied with their light set up. 

Its always bigger, or "I will just make another room"


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

Cool, maybe you can do somthing like picaso cab.. that is a nice set up! btw all my lights are switchable so next grow I will have a permanent veg room with a watt mh going. if ya need I might be able to hook ya up on some lightage I got more than I need. if so we can pm


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I want another 400 watt mh, but only for my Veg room. I think that one grower can never be satisfied with their light set up.
> 
> Its always bigger, or "I will just make another room"



Exactly! Truthfully, if I could, I'd put like 5000 watts or more in my place or somewhere that could house something like that. I think if I throw another 400 watt system in there, my new plants will really love that. But if I don't get one, 400 watts will still do the job.

_BTW..

_A bit of movie trivia for you guys, you up for it? What movie is my avatar from? 

_Hint...

_It's a gangster movie, has some major stars in it.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been wondering, i have no idea...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

is that by hank hill???


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

LMFAO! No, but nice try. Dude did you see the episode of that last night? It was fucking awesome - I love that show!

Keep guessing guys. I know I got some Scorsese fans here huh?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

lmao im fucking stoned I meant to say henry hill.... thats the real guy from good fellas and he paints now.... grasping


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

Dude, your fucking good. +10 rep!

Check this...

YouTube - Goodfellas painting.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

lol nice!! I feel like Im a real winner now.... (drooling with hockey helmet loosly hanging on head)


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 25, 2008)

I fucken love that part of the movie man. Joe Pesci is a fucking bad ass. I love his lines during that part of the movie.

"Hey, whadya want from me?" That shit makes me die laughing every time. So I got a buddy of mine that loves that movie also and I actually found and image of that shit online by the grace of god. I felt it was a shot in the dark of that shit being on the internet. Anyway, he's a project manager at a digital imaging place and they got printers that can make posters out of digital images. So he printed me one out the same exact size as the one in the movie. I'm bout to frame that shit as soon as I can find a blue frame like the one in the movie.

I was wondering about that painting. Like it had to be an actual painting for someone to have that online. So Henry Hill actually painted that - that was my guess after you saying that.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 25, 2008)

yea I think he did... I think he has a ebay store actualy... I could be completly wrong though.


----------



## bfq (Jun 25, 2008)

Henry Hill 

yo Grn, 21 grams aint nothing to be ashamed of from a first grow! specially since it seeded up on you!

most first grows die a horrible death!

please PM me with the new grow thread


----------



## Erysichthon (Jun 25, 2008)

i noticed that painting right off  was on pesci's mothers wall. i appreciate good movies.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 26, 2008)

Yea, I'll make sure to let all you guys have the link to the new thread. 

Yea man, I posted a link to the scene a couple pages back. I'm going to be looking for a frame this weekend. I'll post some pics of it, this damn thing looks just like the one in the movie.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 27, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea hothouse, that's all of it!
> 
> It only came out to a little over 21 grams. There are a lot of smaller buds down near the bottom. The bud near the top was pretty much all that was smokable. Well, I can smoke the bottom buds, but they had a lot of seeds in them. This thing really shrunk up as it dried. They are right about losing 75 percent weight when it's done drying and curing.
> quote]
> ...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

HEH, I know right. I think the hay smell had something to do with the way it dried and having a little extra leaves on it. I got it still curing and it hasn't really gone away - oh well!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

So I'm probably going to go ahead and start buying some stuff for the grow tomorrow. I was thinking about getting some bigger pots, but I might just stay with the 3.5 gallon pots - maybe some 4 gallon ones? I'll need to swing buy the hydro store and pick up some more FF Ocean Forrest, maybe a set of T5's as well. I'm still not sure if I want to go that route for my seedlings or not.

I might just use the MH instead of spending a boat load of money on new lights. I read in my bible that you can use HID for seedlings as long as the light isn't too close - that shouldn't be an issue. My work shorted me outa a few hundred dollars on my paycheck! It's suppose to be here sometime Saturday, so I hope it gets here before the shop closes.

Any of you guys seen Incredible Hulk yet? If not, I highly recommend it! It was one of the best action movies I've seen all year, hands down.


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

man, use the MH for veg, you wont regret it!

you are on course with having it far from the sproutlings... if they start to leg up, move the light closer.


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

bfq said:


> man, use the MH for veg, you wont regret it!
> 
> you are on course with having it far from the sproutlings... if they start to leg up, move the light closer.



Fucken A bro. I had a feeling that would be a lot better then CFL's or tubes. So when we headen to DB's? I say we all make a road trip down there fo show! I know he won't care - hell I'd like to see mini DB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

Im gonna be up that way for the hemp fest in aug. I may have to take a lil trip to see him when I go!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

Hemp fest? They got a festival in Oregon?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

nah its in seatle but that is not so far away..... I think...


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> nah its in seatle but that is not so far away..... I think...


I'm a little drunk and stoned, but the last time I checked that's in Oregon? Anyways, we need to do this houthouse! Come check out my killer stereo setup man! Hows your sounding now?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

pretty good, but Im such a slacker I dont have it set up near as well as I should...


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

Seattle WASHINGTON, stoner 

i am regularly up for road trips... little broke this year though, so some planning would have to be done for sure.

think DB would have a heart attack if we all showed up at his door and went, "hi! we come for the dope!"


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah I think he would be pretty pumped~!!!! Speaking of DB I hope is doing well, havent seen him round as much as IM used to! As far as road trips go that is what Im all about!!!!! I love to travel and do all the time! Grnmn has me ready to go to AcL this year! here is a link for you to check it out Austin City Limits Music Festival : September 26-28, 2008 : Austin, TX : Zilker Park


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

nope, Texas is off my list of travel states... i fit several of their profiles (go figure)


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

lol well if ya ask me Austin is not really a part of texas!!! I have no use for texas but I love Austin!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

i have no problem with Austin, it is just surrounded by all that Texas 

me and my long haired, pot smoking reprobate self have no business on Texas roads.

so, we gonna whore up Grn's thread too, huh?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

lol well he is in the midst of the dry and cure anyway. I gotta feeling this is gonna be wanna those threads that just goes on and on long after every bit of the bud that was produced through this journal is smoked up!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

Ha Ha most likely!

Hey man some one should organize a rollitup reunion or festival or some shit where we all come together and introduce our selves!
We could have name tags with our screen names instead of our real ones!

Hello my name is GAMBLE!
LOL


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

NM Im just Baked!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

lol gamble! That would be great and we can taste everyones bud! But I would be willing to bet paranoia would never allow it! lol


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

skip the name tags completely and i am down


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> lol gamble! That would be great and we can taste everyones bud! But I would be willing to bet paranoia would never allow it! lol


been some rather infamous meets at other forums... it just takes a proper vouching system and some caution... sides, meeting me at some other place would not let you know how to find my grow... and all of us liars on this site dont really grow anyway, so it would just be simple possession 

where it starts becoming intriguing for LEO is IF we were all to get together and sell things.

up until then, it is no different than any party i throw


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah but if we did it on 420 or something we could burn and not get in shit!

Like on 420 in the city i live in we all go to hempfest located downtown in front of city hall(this year was at old train station because city hall is under renovations) And we are able to bring our bongs and pipes and smoke up for hours legaly! they do not bust you their or when you leave, nothing!

Anyways, one Day it will happen!


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah, location location location!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

Ill be in amsterdam on 420 that would deffinatly be a proper place to meet!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

yeah well some of us would not be able to afford it and if their was a meet and great and i couldnt go, I would be very angry!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

well Im going to seatle hemp fest also in aug, even posted a thread here on it.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice you got to report when you return with many pics!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

I have tons of pics of amsterdam now, been there 4 times.. I love that fucking place.....

Man I hope grn dont get pissed with the thread jack.... bfq said somthing about it ealier and I just kinda brushed it off  but now ive taken part in a massive jack! LOL I dont think he will mind but damn we did put the hijack on!! lol (that sounded funny had to add the HI to jack!) damn im really high smoke about a gram of pure good keif....


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

ive been smoking raoches bud buster dust and res


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

Nasty !


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

man that blows, sorry to hear it... Shame ya not near by I would hook ya up for sure.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

A Damn shame


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

Gamble said:


> ive been smoking raoches bud buster dust and res


knock down a few grows and you will never be saying those words again 

Amsterdam is cool and all, but a little upscale both for cost and time... plus, if i hit the Dam it wont be to see American stoners LOL

is there anywhere on the East coast that really doesnt give a fuck about stoners anymore?

here they are sorta laid back on it, but not to the level i would like of course...


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

the trip to amsterdam is about the bud for me... To be able to get so many steller strains and great hash all over is great. and the city kicks ass!!! I am lucky that I can go but I work my ass off so I can travel it back on!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

how do you buy seeds down their and bring um back?


----------



## bfq (Jun 27, 2008)

Gamble said:


> how do you buy seeds down theire and bring um back?


through the mail.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 27, 2008)

what you send them to your own home address and get them when you get home?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 27, 2008)

ive never brought back seeds... I have thrown many away at shipol airport in amsterdamn when I lose my nerve... never good to carry anything... mail is right.. Ill prolly always just order..seems safest when places like drchronic will repack and ship discreet.


----------



## bfq (Jun 28, 2008)

Gamble said:


> what you send them to your own home address and get them when you get home?


i get seeds mailed to another location and then mailed to me after being repackaged (have some en route from Oregon now!). as for from the Dam, i have a friend there that is willing to mail me some seeds from right over in Germany but there really is no great savings by having them bought there or buying from Dr Chronic... Amsterdam weed is even on par with US high test prices.

order em to a trusted place and then have them mailed from there to your place within the US or go get them.

one example of a trusted place: a friend of mine owns a convenience store... when Ralph Jameson gets a package she knows it is for me 

truth is though, if i didnt live in such a small town where the mail man knows my PO box number better than i do i wouldnt worry about it at all.


----------



## VictorVIcious (Jun 29, 2008)

*LinkBacks*







"LinkBacks" is the generalized term we use to reference three methods of communication between Websites:

Trackbacks
Pingbacks
Refbacks
*Why LinkBacks?*

LinkBacks (Trackbacks, Pingbacks and Refbacks) allow you to notify another site that you wrote something related to what is written on a specific page. This improves the chances of contributors to this page noticing that you gave them credit for something, or that you improved upon something they wrote. With LinkBacks, websites are interconnected. Think of them as the equivalents of acknowledgments and references at the end of an academic paper, or a chapter in a textbook.
Linkbacks have long been a major force in the development of the blogging network, by creating an interconnected series of blogs and posts acknowledging one another. Not only does this improve the general community ethos throughout the "blog-o-sphere", but it also helps to make blogs into more powerful link-building tools.
*Note:* Links built via this method are highly relevant and do not carry the disadvantages typically associated with "link farms" or "link exchanges". 
The LinkBack principle has migrated from blogs to other publishing platforms such as news content management systems and forums.

Trackback




A Trackback is simply an acknowledgment. This acknowledgment is sent via a network signal (ping) from Site A (originator) to Site B (receptor). The receptor often publishes a link back to the originator indicating its worthiness.
Trackback requires both, Site A and Site B to be Trackback enabled in order to establish this communication. Trackback does not require for Site A to phisically link to Site B.


*Trackback our Forums from another Site*
Find the thread Trackback URL - In our forums, the Trackback URL is also the "LinkBack URL", located under the LinkBack dropdown menu within each thread.
Copy and paste this URL into your publishing platform
Submit your entry.
Note: If the forum administrator requires moderation for Incoming Trackbacks, a link-back to the site originating the Trackback will be published only after the Trackback has been manually approved by a moderator.
Once a Trackback has been published, an automated notification email will be sent to the thread contributors.



*Trackback other Sites from our Forums*
Find the entry's Trackback URL - Find the URL for the resource you wish to Trackback. This 'Trackback' URL is
usually located somewhere visible in a blog entry or within the Linkback dropdown in forum threads.
Create (or reply to) a thread; enter the Trackback URL - Trackback enabled forums include an additional 
'Trackback' field where you can enter sites you wish to Trackback when submitting your entry.
Submit your entry - The trackback will be sent automatically when your thread (or post) is created.
Note: If the Trackback recipient site requires moderation for Trackbacks, a link-back to the thread originating the Trackback will be published only after the Trackback has been manually approved by the recipient's site administrator.


Pingback




A Pingback is also a signal (ping) sent from Site A to Site B. However, it's also a link. When Site B receives the notification signal, it automatically goes back to Site A checking for the existance of a live incoming link, if it exists, the Pingback is recorded successfully. This makes Pingbacks less prone to SPAM than Trackbacks.
Both sites must be Pingback enabled in order to establish this communication. If a site is Pingback enabled, each time you link-out you will be "pinging" external sites. Pingback requires for Site A to phisically link to Site B.
*Pingback our Forums from another Site*
A Pingback will be registered in our forums by simply linking back to a thread or post from a Pingback enabled website.
Note: If the forum administrator requires moderation for Incoming Pingbacks, a link-back to the site originating the Pingback will be published only after the Pingback has been manually approved by a moderator.
Once a Pingback has been published, an automated notification email will be sent to the thread contributors.

*Pingback other Sites from our Forums*
Pingback other sites from our forums by simply including an outgoing link to a Pingback enabled site within your post.
Note: If the Pingback recipient site requires moderation for Pingbacks, a link-back to the thread originating the Pingback will be published only after the Pingback has been manually approved by the recipient's site administrator.


Refback




A Refback is also a link. However in this case, Site A (link originator) does not need to "tell" anything to Site B (receptor). Instead, the receptor Site "discovers" this link immediately after the first web visitor gets to the site by clicking on the link. This is done by analyzing information carried by this web visitor's browser referer header.
This is an easier method than Pingbacks since the Site originating the link doesn't have to be Pingback enabled (Posting a link back within any webpage is good enough).
*Refback our Forums from another Site*
A Refback will be registered in our forums by simply linking back to a thread or post from anywhere on the internet.
Note: If the forum administrator requires moderation for Incoming Refbacks, a link-back to the site originating the Refback will be published only after the Refback has been manually approved by a moderator.
Once a Refback has been published, an automated notification email will be sent to the thread contributors.

*Refback other Sites from our Forums*
Refback other sites from our forums by simply including an outgoing link to a Refback enabled site within your post.
Note: If the Refback recipient site requires moderation for Refbacks, a link-back to the thread originating the Refback will be published only after the Refback has been manually approved by the recipient's site administrator.
Hey GrnMn, can you put this in english for me. The way I am reading it, the bottom part tells you how to post a link to another source. E-mail said someone was in trouble for doing this. Maybe I just don't understand it?? VV


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey guys, no issue with the thread jack, I could care less. VV, haven't read your post yet, but what the heck is that?

So I got some good news, I smoked some of my bud last night and it smoked and taste really good. It apparently needed a lot more time to cure. It now smells like the key lime again, and tastes really good. I hit it out of the volcano last night, yea I GOT HIGH. Also found the strain I'm going to grow, pics coming later.

***Update***

Ok, the first strain I was going to go with, is grown here in the states. So I'm not too sure I'm going to be able to grow that. The other one I'm looking at is pretty pricey, 165 bucks! So now I may need to rethink this again.


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jun 29, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hey guys, no issue with the thread jack, I could care less. VV, haven't read your post yet, but what the heck is that?
> 
> So I got some good news, I smoked some of my bud last night and it smoked and taste really good. It apparently needed a lot more time to cure. It now smells like the key lime again, and tastes really good. I hit it out of the volcano last night, yea I GOT HIGH. Also found the strain I'm going to grow, pics coming later.
> 
> ...


what strain are you thinking about growing?


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 29, 2008)

yea what strain you thinkin about g? and im stoked for ya about the good taste and smell on your buds man, good shit! now where those pics lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 29, 2008)

I was going to do Grand Daddy Grape Ape, but that's a strain from here in the states, so I don't think a seed bank is going to carry it. I was also looking at Grape Krush, but that shit is the expensive one.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

Man Im glad the bud got better with the cure!! I bet you are physeced!! I hope ya have some in sept I would love to taste it!! I ordered some green house seeds saturday night The Church Feminised, I ordered church because it is feminised, cheap, and I was high and tend to buy impulsively when I am.. I already got a email from them saying it has been shipped...


----------



## Gamble (Jun 29, 2008)

Alright G, No more hay weed! I knew it would come around after a little curing!
And I see you are thinking on indulging in a little purple dope seeds. Kick ass!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 29, 2008)

G time to clear out the pm box man!! hit me when ya do.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 29, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> G time to clear out the pm box man!! hit me when ya do.


 Agreed! I tryed to ask you a question about spider mite solution in a PM and you were full and my boys plant is almost officially dead! (Not your fault, just could have used the help)


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry guys, about to clear out mailbox! 

The Church, yea I've heard good things about that shit. I can't wait to see that get off the ground.


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey G, who the dude in the avatar?


----------



## JayDRO (Jun 30, 2008)

thats fkn tom from myspace lol


----------



## GrnMan (Jun 30, 2008)

Hell yea, it's Tom - LOL!


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hell yea, it's Tom - LOL!


 dont mean to sound stupid but WHO THE FUCK IS TOM?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 30, 2008)

Gamble said:


> dont mean to sound stupid but WHO THE FUCK IS TOM?



Tom is a 'friend of Bill'


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

oh Bill ! OK, now i know!?!?!?


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

tom is a drunk???


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> tom is a drunk???


Glad someone got it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

prolly b the only one!! lots of people looking at our post scratching there heads...lol


----------



## MissBehavin (Jun 30, 2008)

I think they look great! I like how short they are staying in comparison to how much growth you have going on.
~Atta boy!


----------



## hothousemary (Jun 30, 2008)

yo greenie wtf a lil harvest and we dont see ya know more??? both you and db not around... damn not sure I can take it...... ps acl fo sho


----------



## Gamble (Jun 30, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yo greenie wtf a lil harvest and we dont see ya know more??? both you and db not around... damn not sure I can take it...... ps acl fo sho


 WE miss you G!


----------



## bfq (Jul 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yo greenie wtf a lil harvest and we dont see ya know more??? both you and db not around... damn not sure I can take it...... ps acl fo sho


harvests do that


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Sorry guys, been kinda busy here lately. Spent most of yesterday trying to get my g/f out of jail (long story). I'm still deciding on a seed choice. I want this to be some really good shit, so I'm taking my time. I got everything ready for the next grow, just need my seeds. How long you think until The Church comes in man?

Anyways, where is THC? I don't think he's ever been gone this long before.

Anyone ever read Ed Rosenthal's book of buds? I have volume 3 and if you haven't read it before, I recomend getting it. Very informative book with lots of tasty looking pictures.

@gamble

Tom is the dude from MySPACE.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

bfq said:


> harvests do that


Indeed, the Volcano has been treating me nicely...


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 1, 2008)

Man I Missed The Crap Outa Everyone....man Greenie Now Pic's Of The Dry....??? !!!! And The G'gal In The Slamer, Wtf.!!! ... Over' Getting My Ass Kicked But Time B4 Party For A Little Catching Up!!! So High!

And A Little Puff Puff Pass. For Ya!!! Hope All Is Ok.!!! Update Here Coming Soon. Prob. Today.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 1, 2008)

DBBBBBBBBB...where the fk you been bro?? I'm dying for some db porn!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Sorry guys, been kinda busy here lately. Spent most of yesterday trying to get my g/f out of jail (long story). I'm still deciding on a seed choice. I want this to be some really good shit, so I'm taking my time. I got everything ready for the next grow, just need my seeds. How long you think until The Church comes in man?
> 
> Anyways, where is THC? I don't think he's ever been gone this long before.
> 
> ...






the church should be in any day now!!! Rosenthal books are great.. great bud shots!! the guy knows his porn~!!! gf in jail eh, yall some rowdy fuckers


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

I got some, but they are on a friends camera. I will try to post a shot of the top cola when I get it. This wasn't worthy enough in my book to even post. Like I said before, most of the bottom buds were so gd seedy it made me cry.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

I can see how ya feel, but damn I for one still wanna see... got to see the rest of its life... The bud is treating you pretty good in the vapo?? I know it makes the occasional swag that comes through here bearable.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, I'm actually about to post a few pics. Oh yea man, the volcano fucking rocks! I've smoked out of a vapo before, but nothing as fun as the volcano.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

yea Ive had one for about 2 years now... it kicks ass!!!!!! First smoked on one in amsterdam came back and had to have one!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

so im dying to know, and understand if Im told to fuck off..... but what did the lil lady end up in the clink for??? My bet is on domestic abuse...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

btw db is gonna be bummed he missed ya, he was here like 15 min ago


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> so im dying to know, and understand if Im told to fuck off..... but what did the lil lady end up in the clink for??? My bet is on domestic abuse...


Long story, but to sum it all up, she was apparently being really loud trying to get into our apt. She got shitty..shitty drunk last night. So someone must have called the cops on her because she was so loud. She ended up getting a pi outside our door and busted for having muscle relaxers on her. I wasn't there because I got in a fight with some guy and the cops came looking for me. So she went to jail and I was locked out sleepen on a buddies couch.













This really was some good pot other then the seeds being in it. It smokes great, doesn't burn up. Tastes good, the smell is really nice when you break it up. And the high is very uplifting. Can't wait to get the next grow going. I'm still undecided on a strain.

I'm about to move into a new apt, so I'm definitely going to wait till then to get this shit started. I move in on the 13th. So have a little patience guys, I'll try to get something up ASAP.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

I kinda figured it was a drunken night... Honestly though I was hoping for domestic abuse!!! that would be to funny!! I know your next grow is gonna be the shit.. Do you already have a idea on what kinda setup you gonna go with? How much room do ya have?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 1, 2008)

Still going to roll with the soil grow, not going to do a SOG or anything - just keep it simple. I've looked at a few strains and haven't decided yet. The one I'm wanting to do is 165 bucks for ten seeds? The bud shots and description of the taste, smell, and high makes it almost worth it though.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

are they at least feminized?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 1, 2008)

here is a lil list of diffrent strains ive had on my pc for a while. I havent posted it because Im not sure how well it will show up here. but I think it can help you decide so Im gonna give it a shot.. I have to zoom in to read it on my lap top.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 1, 2008)

id smoke it grn! id smoke that all day! your next grow will be dankitty dank, i just know it dude!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 2, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> here is a lil list of diffrent strains ive had on my pc for a while. I havent posted it because Im not sure how well it will show up here. but I think it can help you decide so Im gonna give it a shot.. I have to zoom in to read it on my lap top.


Yea, it doesn't show up man. I'm not sure if they are feminized either, but the price sure looks like they are.

What's up dro? What's poppen man?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 2, 2008)

try saving it to you pc, I think you and anyone else for that matter will like that list a lot when it comes to deciding what strain they want... When I originally found it i had to save it and enlarge in photo viewer to actually see it.. great info though


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah i cant read it, but i am guessing they arent feminized, if it doesnt say so, the price doesnt mean they are... chances are they arent. 

Thats alotta money to play to gamble on your plants being male/female. I'd want the comfort of knowing i dont have to sex them.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice To See The Pic's Mister Greenie!... I Thought The Shrinkage Was An Issue....!!! It Sucks Donut' Even Happens On The Realy Big Stuff, Makes Me Cry!!! So Hmmmmmm! "stop Drinking" Clue" 1 "cops" And Yur Fighting Again... What Was The Chic's Name That Beat You Up This Time...!!! ??? 

Some Nice Pics Of The Girl Too!!! I Wont Some!!....hey Whats A Little Seed!

Im Ready For Round Two Greenie, So When Is The Move.??? Hope All It Better This Weekend... Be Good' Db.~tlb!


----------



## ru8fru (Jul 2, 2008)

feminized seeds are crap dude, please please dont waste ur money with them. What strain you droppin $165 on? Hit me up b4 u choose your strain cause I have a couple buddies that work for breeders. The seed business is very interesting, just want you to get what ya pay fo, ya know?

Also why do you have your heart on soil? I did that my first grow as you know and I really didnt like it.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 2, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Still going to roll with the soil grow, not going to do a SOG or anything - just keep it simple. I've looked at a few strains and haven't decided yet. The one I'm wanting to do is 165 bucks for ten seeds? The bud shots and description of the taste, smell, and high makes it almost worth it though.


Think about a ScrOG/LST. Of the 3 plants I did, the 2 clones were topped, and resulted in 4 main colas. The third was just the straight seed plant The clones produced tighter buds for me, and they were basically sharing 1 150W'er. The seed plant had the other 150W'er right above here. But produced fluffier but much bigger buds, but went hermie at the end. Got a few seeds.
The total dry for the 3 plants is 2.6oz/75grams. I'm happy 

I have a shit load of clones to experiment with right now. Gonna really screw with them I'm not thinking of flowering them, just learning. (call me Dr. Mengele )
I am *really* loving the Vita Grow (used to be Wood's) rooting hormone. Roots in a week. I've had a lot of trouble rooting. Usually takes 3 weeks or more.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 2, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> yeah i cant read it, but i am guessing they arent feminized, if it doesnt say so, the price doesnt mean they are... chances are they arent.
> 
> Thats alotta money to play to GAMBLE on your plants being male/female. I'd want the comfort of knowing i dont have to sex them.


 (sounding really fried) DID someone say my name Man?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 5, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> feminized seeds are crap dude, please please dont waste ur money with them. What strain you droppin $165 on? Hit me up b4 u choose your strain cause I have a couple buddies that work for breeders. The seed business is very interesting, just want you to get what ya pay fo, ya know?
> 
> Also why do you have your heart on soil? I did that my first grow as you know and I really didnt like it.



Grape Krush and that was the strain I wanted to grow - key words wanted. After seeing the price I decided not to roll with that one. Still undecided between a couple strains. I will order them and get everything underway after the move on the 13th.



> Also why do you have your heart on soil? I did that my first grow as you know and I really didnt like it.


Because I'm going to keep it simple. I don't really have the room at my new place for any type of hydro setup. Soil just works best for me.



> Nice To See The Pic's Mister Greenie!... I Thought The Shrinkage Was An Issue....!!! It Sucks Donut' Even Happens On The Realy Big Stuff, Makes Me Cry!!! So Hmmmmmm! "stop Drinking" Clue" 1 "cops" And Yur Fighting Again... What Was The Chic's Name That Beat You Up This Time...!!! ???
> 
> Some Nice Pics Of The Girl Too!!! I Wont Some!!....hey Whats A Little Seed!
> 
> Im Ready For Round Two Greenie, So When Is The Move.??? Hope All It Better This Weekend... Be Good' Db.~tlb!


Whats cracken buddy? I should be getting everything underway sometime after the 13 of this month. I'm busy trying to get everything packed and ready to move.



> try saving it to you pc, I think you and anyone else for that matter will like that list a lot when it comes to deciding what strain they want... When I originally found it i had to save it and enlarge in photo viewer to actually see it.. great info though


Yea I did that, it still doesn't really show up. Send it to me in a pm?



> Think about a ScrOG/LST. Of the 3 plants I did, the 2 clones were topped, and resulted in 4 main colas. The third was just the straight seed plant The clones produced tighter buds for me, and they were basically sharing 1 150W'er. The seed plant had the other 150W'er right above here. But produced fluffier but much bigger buds, but went hermie at the end. Got a few seeds.
> The total dry for the 3 plants is 2.6oz/75grams. I'm happy
> 
> I have a shit load of clones to experiment with right now. Gonna really screw with them I'm not thinking of flowering them, just learning. (call me Dr. Mengele )
> I am *really* loving the Vita Grow (used to be Wood's) rooting hormone. Roots in a week. I've had a lot of trouble rooting. Usually takes 3 weeks or more.


The strains I'm looking at don't require you to top. They seem to do better when just left alone. How did your smoke turn out man?


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> The strains I'm looking at don't require you to top. They seem to do better when just left alone. How did your smoke turn out man?



Seems mulitple top colas do produce smaller buds.
I have a nice 4 cola and a 1.6 main cola (weird clone, has a main cola and a side branch at the same height.) In flowering now. I'm in the mas scientist mode since I got enough to last me quite a while.

Smoke seems good. The majority is in curing. Just been smoking the smaller then popcorn buds that weren't worth the effort to snip off for curing.


Did you save your leaves? I tossed mine. Might ponder hash next round.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 5, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Seems mulitple top colas do produce smaller buds.
> I have a nice 4 cola and a 1.6 main cola (weird clone, has a main cola and a side branch at the same height.) In flowering now. I'm in the mas scientist mode since I got enough to last me quite a while.
> 
> Smoke seems good. The majority is in curing. Just been smoking the smaller then popcorn buds that weren't worth the effort to snip off for curing.
> ...


Yea I tossed them. I could have done something with them, but honestly I didn't really care. There wasn't much THC on them anyways. My next go around I'll be sure to do something with them.


----------



## ru8fru (Jul 5, 2008)

I saved a froze mine from my first grow, theyll be good for awhile.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 7, 2008)

Here it is fellas, this is the strain I'm going to grow.

https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2017&category=Indoor/Outdoor

Read up on it, nothing but good reviews, no hermie tendencies, bug resistant, and the taste is just GREAT!

It's 75% Indica / 25% Sativa, just what I've been looking for!


----------



## bfq (Jul 7, 2008)

nice choice!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks, I'll let all you guys know how everything works out. Looks like that site ships worldwide. I also saw it in Ed Rosenthal's Big Book of Buds - and had to get it!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice I Noticed Its Outa Oregon Genitic's Hehehehehehe!!! Have The Or. Blue Berry Now...cant Wait Till She's Running. Just A Bb' Now.!!! Nice To See Yur Ass. Missed The Av. That Will Always Be U To Me.!!! Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 7, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Nice I Noticed Its Outa Oregon Genitic's Hehehehehehe!!! Have The Or. Blue Berry Now...cant Wait Till She's Running. Just A Bb' Now.!!! Nice To See Yur Ass. Missed The Av. That Will Always Be U To Me.!!! Lol Db.~tlb!


Ya it is DB, right outa Oregon. I've heard about the Or. BB, can't wait to see it!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 7, 2008)

Well Its Sitting In The Garage Come Over And Look....dammm Yur Eyes.'

Lol! Miss U Greenie... Hope The Move Goes Good And Yur Back Up And Growing Asap.!!! Db.~tlb!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 7, 2008)

strain looks yummy g, cant wait to see you grow the fk out of it.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 7, 2008)

nice choice, but I knew whatever you landed on was gonna be a solid choice! Look forward to seeing the grow..


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 8, 2008)

Very good choice, and one i hadnt heard of, thanks for showing me, cant wait to see you grow it!
OB


----------



## philip.j.fry (Jul 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Here it is fellas, this is the strain I'm going to grow.
> 
> https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2017&category=Indoor/Outdoor
> 
> ...


beautiful choice!! I like the indica dominant also, both of my current strains are right at 75%/25%, well blueberry is 80%/20%...I think they will be just what I was looking for and so will the blue buddha for you!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea guys I'm dying to get this grow started! It's literally killing me to wait on all this stuff to get ready to roll. Should be moving on Saturday, I've already got most of my shit packed up.

On this strain, it was definitely what I wanted to grow. I was looking for something mostly indica dominant due to their short and bushy stature. Then with the sativa, I'll get the nice growth, so hopefully I'll get quite a few bud sites. Seed bank told me it would take about 3.5-4 weeks for me to get my seeds - not too bad I guess? What's the average turn around you guys have had?

I'm sure you guys may have read up on it, but if you haven't I recommend you take a look at that seed bank, or go and buy _Ed Rosenthal's book of Big Buds - volume 3_. If you are undecided on a strain to grow, this book will help you miraculously! It has so much detail, everything from how the bud tastes, the smell of it, what type of high you get, whether it's best to grow indoors or out, how much one would yield given proper growing conditions, type of strain (ie. hybrid/crossed), plant genetics, and so on.

I'm going to upload a few pics of what the book looks like. They came out ok, but you guys will get the just of it.


----------



## ru8fru (Jul 8, 2008)

actually 3.5-4 weeks seems a little long to me, other oppinions?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

Yea, exactly what I was thinking. I'm not sure if that was via money order, or if you pay with a CC. I think if you pay with a CC it's faster, but I could be wrong. I'll need to check again.


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

i have the three volume set and they are fun -- i call them "wish books"!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

email468 said:


> i have the three volume set and they are fun -- i call them "wish books"!


LMFAO - exactly what I said! You taken a look at Sputnik on volume 3? That strain is just AWESOME! I was sad to see that Nebula wasn't in there, maybe in another volume?


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> LMFAO - exactly what I said! You taken a look at Sputnik on volume 3? That strain is just AWESOME! I was sad to see that Nebula wasn't in there, maybe in another volume?


there's too many to name! though i did note i've grown PPP (from Vol. 1) and my next will be Strawberry Cough (from Vol. 2) and my current is White Berry which is in Vol. 3 (as you know).

Nebula is in volume one (of course)!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

MMMM, Strawberry Cough! I wanted to do that one as well, but I could only find expensive ass feminized seeds.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 8, 2008)

Greenie... Will U Read Me A Bed Time Story!!! Pleaseeeeeee!!! Oh Ya! Thats My Favorite! Off Till Prob. Pm Tom Arrow So Be Good And Watch Me J'... U Better Get Growing Greenie' Dammmm Slacker!!! Lol Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 8, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> MMMM, Strawberry Cough! I wanted to do that one as well, but I could only find expensive ass feminized seeds.


yep - those would be the ones! those will be going in after the white berry


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

yea grn, 3.5/4wks seems a bit to long in my opinion as well. i think your right though, i believe the process is faster when a cc has been used. i got mine in 10 days from attitude seed bank.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> yea grn, 3.5/4wks seems a bit to long in my opinion as well. i think your right though, i believe the process is faster when a cc has been used. i got mine in 10 days from attitude seed bank.


How did you order? Money order or pre-paid debit card? Also, check this shit out man. It looks really fucken yummy, but those damn seed prices are outrages. But if you did grow some herb that looked like that, I'd get away selling it for 80 dollars an 1/8th. I know people out here would pay that shit to.

https://www.bcbudonline.com/seed_packs.php?seedID=2053&category=Reeferman








Willie Nelson fucking rocks! I mean, who else could get caught with all this:







And get away with just a ticket? That was what the cop confiscated from his tour bus when he was on his way back from Louisiana, heading to Texas. It was nearly 1.5 pounds of pot and over 2 ounces of mushrooms.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

i used a reg cc. yea ive seen that willie nelson bud pic before, thats such a ridiculous cola!!!! id eat that cola it looks that good!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> i used a reg cc. yea ive seen that willie nelson bud pic before, thats such a ridiculous cola!!!! id eat that cola it looks that good!


You taken a look since I updated, go look again. Also, did you use your CC or a pre-paid one?


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

a buddys cc. a reg one not a pre paid one. and i just saw the new pics, thats fkn awesome, i had heard the story a while back but never saw the pics, willie is the man and he was coming to the lonestar state!!!! look at those nugs man!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

you know, cops have GOT to see his tour bus and think, "there's an easy one!"

fuckers.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> a buddys cc. a reg one not a pre paid one. and i just saw the new pics, thats fkn awesome, i had heard the story a while back but never saw the pics, willie is the man and he was coming to the lonestar state!!!! look at those nugs man!!!!


Yea, you ever heard that rap song he did with Lil Black? It's a rap version of On The Road Again. Willie even busts a flow - funniest shit I've ever heard.

Go to this site:

CD Baby: LIL' BLACK: Back On the Road

and on the left side there is a link to the song (back on the road), click the song, not the instrumental. It's not the whole song, but you get the idea.


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

i am not a big fan of country, but Willie IS the man! and not cause he is one of us stoners... ok, not *just*


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

bfq said:


> i am not a big fan of country, but Willie IS the man! and not cause he is one of us stoners... ok, not *just*


Willie rocks man! Either way, he's cool in my book - hell he was in Half Baked!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

just heard the track, nice, willie is a pimp.


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

his part was the best in Beerfest too!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

bfq said:


> his part was the best in Beerfest too!


Damn, I forgot all about that shit. Well, maybe because I was drunk?







DAS BOOT!


Man I love watermelon, you guy like that shit? My grandpa grows em so I got some fresh ones from this past weekend. Munchen down right now, oh yeah, NO SEEDS! Must be a female watermelon - LMFAO!


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

hahah yea watermelon is pretty good. never had it bkd though, hmm im gonna grow one hydroponically!!!!


----------



## bfq (Jul 8, 2008)

you want a nipple on that?


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> hahah yea watermelon is pretty good. never had it bkd though, hmm im gonna grow one hydroponically!!!!


Yea man, this shit is so GD juicy! Taste is outa this world! I thought about that shit too, but I think you might have to have a pretty strong setup - like 1000 watt MH/HPS. Not too sure honestly, I just know he grows that shit and okra. Damn I love okra, give me some fried okra stoned and I'm in heaven.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 8, 2008)

haahaa hell yea fried okra is bomb, now that ive had stoned!!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 8, 2008)




----------



## GrnMan (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok guys, I'm tired of waiting so I went ahead and started germinating some Dank seeds I've had laying around for a month or so. Two are from a strain here in my town called Shoreline, the other is from some of that Sour Diesel I've been smoking on. This is just something to keep me busy until I get to my new apt. By the time I move in this weekend, these seeds should be germed and in some 16 oz cups. I'll probably end up growing them with my Blue Buddha.  


I got some pics of how I germ my seeds below. I wrap them in a moist paper towel, usually a cloth but this is all I had, then put them in a zip lock bag. I blow a bit of air into the bag, then seal it up and hide it in a dark place. This method has worked for me with 100 percent success every time I've tried it.


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

bfq said:


> his part was the best in Beerfest too!


It's true, Sandy!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 9, 2008)

und ... und ... und Becks!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 9, 2008)

You're wild CEES!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 9, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Ok guys, I'm tired of waiting so I went ahead and started germinating some Dank seeds I've had laying around for a month or so. Two are from a strain here in my town called Shoreline, the other is from some of that Sour Diesel I've been smoking on. This is just something to keep me busy until I get to my new apt. By the time I move in this weekend, these seeds should be germed and in some 16 oz cups. I'll probably end up growing them with my Blue Buddha.
> 
> 
> I got some pics of how I germ my seeds below. I wrap them in a moist paper towel, usually a cloth but this is all I had, then put them in a zip lock bag. I blow a bit of air into the bag, then seal it up and hide it in a dark place. This method has worked for me with 100 percent success every time I've tried it.



I'm curious. Why germ seeds? Other then weeding out good from bad, I don't see a reason to do more handling of a delicate item. Huge grows I can see it paying off. 

(there was a thread about sexing at germination. Would like to see how that turns out.)


I must be missing something. I must. So I ask: Why? What am I missing?

-bbb


----------



## email468 (Jul 9, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> I'm curious. Why germ seeds? Other then weeding out good from bad, I don't see a reason to do more handling of a delicate item. Huge grows I can see it paying off.
> 
> (there was a thread about sexing at germination. Would like to see how that turns out.)
> 
> ...


speaking for myself, i think germination pays off for both large and small grows - depending on your system. my space accommodates six plants. If i want to maximize my space, then i want to make sure i put six viable seeds in there - those that don't germinate don't make it into the system at all.

you could put all the seeds into the system and wait for them to germinate but it is easier to see if they crack before planting - rather than waiting for something to poke up through the hydroton.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 9, 2008)

i hope those bagseeds are fems, true fems!!!! no crazy bitches.


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 9, 2008)

Ummmm! Germ~ing G' The Greenie Gienie".... Should I Be Balling.??? Cant Wait Bro...? So U Moved.??? Db.~tlb!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 9, 2008)

email468 said:


> speaking for myself, i think germination pays off for both large and small grows - depending on your system. my space accommodates six plants. If i want to maximize my space, then i want to make sure i put six viable seeds in there - those that don't germinate don't make it into the system at all.
> 
> you could put all the seeds into the system and wait for them to germinate but it is easier to see if they crack before planting - rather than waiting for something to poke up through the hydroton.


Do you germ 8-10 for the 6 spots?
(and oops, forgot to add makes sense for hydro)


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

course, email is far better suited to answer, but i will chime in my POV while we wait for Grn to give his POV and the LINK FOR HIS NEW GROW (subliminal hint).

at first when i started my micro grow i thought germinating seeds beforehand was an added step and added risk so i popped my seeds into my Solo cups of soil.... and i waited.... and i waited... and it got close to 2 weeks and i saw nothing come from my Solo's under the lights... i popped 4 more seeds into 4 more cups and now had 8 Solos to water and light... and the next day, the first batch started to sprout. 

also, at that time i was predesignating cups... so, i had #1, #2, #3, #4 sprouted.... cool... but of the next batch i had #1a and #3a that sprouted...

next 4 didnt sprout at all so i just had 4 cups of dirt in the way... doesnt sound like a big deal, but keep in mind the term "micro grow"... and then keep in mind this added 2 weeks to the grows.

cutting to the chase, germing for soil in a small op makes even more sense to me than germing for a large op. the large op averages alone will help you out.

when i grow from seed now (using bag seed) i germ 10 to get 4.

i think when i go to good strains like you show offs i will germ 6 at a shot.

hope all that text as i wake up helped you understand why i stopped thinking like you do, BBB


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

BFQ where ya been stranger???? And when will we see a journal from you??? You deff have a lot of knowledge and I for one would love to see your grow!


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

thanks, hh! coming from you that means a lot 

i have lots of reasons for not doing a published journal... but the two that i am pretty sure are the top reasons are ego and cowardice.... i look at my grow and regularly think, "pathetic" 

i get about an ounce per root ball... and i dont feel too bad for that since my plants all stay under 8 inches tall 

hardly worth showing off though


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 9, 2008)

we can learn from it though and you are one of the few people doing a scrog grow!


----------



## bfq (Jul 9, 2008)

i have no problems sharing my knowledge 

i do have problems documenting my alleged felonies on camera though 

and i dont mean any offense to ya'll brave and noble warriors... what you do actually helps "fight" our side on this silly war of persecution.

i do ScrOG cause i have to.... in a perfect world i would have as many trees in my back yard as my neighbor has corn... or in a budgeted world, i would have an op that made yours look small 

also, before you blow me up too much, some of my methods are proven risky by others trying them... no matter how much documentation or peer work i have to go off of for them.


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> i have no problems sharing my knowledge
> 
> i do have problems documenting my alleged felonies on camera though
> 
> ...


i went round and round regarding this as well. But i thought - i don't sell. No one knows about my grow and if the feds are breaking the law in order to match IP to me (this requires a search warrant) - then they will bust be regardless. 

but better safe than sorry. for me - this is the only outlet to show my grow and it really is a learning tool.


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> Do you germ 8-10 for the 6 spots?
> (and oops, forgot to add makes sense for hydro)


i used to but my germination rate is near 100% so i only germinate as many as i want to grow. I still like seeing that they crack first though but as soon as they crack i put them in the system. 

another way of looking at this is germination is just one more transplant. If you transplant, which is much more risky and an older plant means more to lose - then germinating before planting is the least of your worries.

having said all that - there is no doubt the less you disturb them (whether germinating and then planting or transplanting) the better.


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah, i am not worried about this site being the cause of my downfall... if i was, i wouldnt be here 

i am just old school and one of the old rules was no fricken pictures!

Hell, i cant see how modern dealers cope with cell phones in their house what with cameras and recording devices and fricken GPS built into them.

obviously i am just a pussy 

i would bet money though that if i was growing a pound under my CFL's i would get over that *real* quick and be posting brag shots everyday 

i am just a pathetic pussy


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> yeah, i am not worried about this site being the cause of my downfall... if i was, i wouldnt be here
> 
> i am just old school and one of the old rules was no fricken pictures!
> 
> ...


i found out showing my pathetic grows got more knowledge transferred than any other threads i started.

the smart dealers change their cell every month! the dumb ones get busted i guess.

if you don't feel comfortable taking pics or posting the grow then don't. the only negative affect may be people dismiss your advice since you don't "show your grow" - but that is their call and not to be taken personally. it took awhile for me to get used to posting - hopefully my comfort level is reflective of reality and not wishful thinking.


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

email, your posts are informative, educated and amusing... i dont think you are suffering from self delusion 

even with pics, everyone should take everyone's advice with a bit of skepticism.


----------



## email468 (Jul 10, 2008)

bfq said:


> email, your posts are informative, educated and amusing... i dont think you are suffering from self delusion
> 
> even with pics, everyone should take everyone's advice with a bit of skepticism.


thank you!

Yes a healthy skepticism in ALL things is most welcome. Even the most seasoned grower with beautiful healthy plants could be doing things "wrong" - at least according to the FAQs/Books. But their experience makes up for it.

I think the goal is to give folks enough information to get a successful grow and then they can determine which methods they prefer. Getting locked into the one-true-way is a big mistake.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 10, 2008)

As to the security of posting pics..... Proxy servers!

I live on the road, so my IP is in a different state every week. At home its proxy servers.


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> As to the security of posting pics..... Proxy servers!
> 
> I live on the road, so my IP is in a different state every week. At home its proxy servers.


yeah, i run proxy servers 

trust me i KNOW i am just being a pussy 

it is the idea, not the reality


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

I leach off my neighbors wireless, so I could care less. 

As for your question about germing the seeds, I like to do it that way, so that I can see which seeds seem to be more reliable for the grow. Also, like email said, I don't want to just stick them in my soil and wait weeks until I see something. Maybe it has something to do with my patience and curiosity, but either way it works for me. I've tried just planting a seed in the soil and that worked as well. So any way you go about it, you should have some results.

_On to the seeds...

_WOW, I took a peak today at around 1 pm and the two Shoreline seeds have already sprouted a decent tap root, not as big as I would like for them to be, but they should definitely be ready to go into their cups tomorrow. The Sour Diesel seed has a very small crack, you can sorta see the tap root ready to come out, but it will need another day or so until it can be planted.

The seeds I planted on my last grow, took days to even show a tap root. Several of the seeds took nearly 5 days if memory serves me right. They were all germed the same way. To me, this shows that these seeds may have better genetics and will be more likely to turn out into some nice ass bud. Anyone agree with me on this?

Here is a couple shots of the seeds that I got germinating. In the first pic, we have the one Sour Diesel seed. If you look closely, you can see the little crack. In the second pic, we have the two Shore Line seeds. I know this isn't really a big deal, but every aspect of growing marijuana I would like to have documented because I enjoy it.

*The Sour Diesel
*







*Shore Line

*








My temps have been staying at 77-79 degrees F. Paper towels are still moist and I've been keeping air in the bag. I will probably place my order for the Blue Buddha on Saturday with a pre-paid debit card, so that way they should arrive sooner.


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

personally, i would pop those Shoreline's into the grow medium at this point.... i figure if the root is showing it is time to drop em in and i have forgotten some in germ before (fucking stoner) and they got real long.... the success rate was DRASTICALLY reduced on that batch cause i couldnt get the plugs to seal around them....

school me on your thoughts, please


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 10, 2008)

No, I agree with you there buddy. But I don't have the soil that I want to use on them - funds are low. I'm going to have to use some Scott's potting soil for the first 3 weeks or so. I really wanted to use some FF's Light Warrior, I might break down and pick that up tomorrow at lunch. By then, they should be ready to go into the cups.


----------



## bfq (Jul 10, 2008)

thanks for sharing your POV


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 10, 2008)

i start with such small pots that i put them in soil straight away, and then just pull the pots that don't sprout. Either that or I put them in rockwool in my cloning chamber and transplant as they sprout. I don't like handling them either. I like to see them pop out all green and eager.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 11, 2008)

*Only* playing devil's advocate.....

Putting into soil at first isn't such an ordeal. They don't need light until they pop. Can even plant into an ice cube tray for sprouting.

Anywho....

There is that thread about if the tap root curls vs is straight can predict male vs female. On that concept I'm all for germing seeds. Wonder how that will turn out. (but I'm on the mother/clone cycle)


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> *Only* playing devil's advocate.....
> 
> Putting into soil at first isn't such an ordeal. They don't need light until they pop. Can even plant into an ice cube tray for sprouting.
> 
> ...


So what's the verdict on that? Sounds like urban legend to me.


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> *Only* playing devil's advocate.....
> 
> Putting into soil at first isn't such an ordeal. They don't need light until they pop. Can even plant into an ice cube tray for sprouting.
> 
> ...



i am testing that myself... unfortunately, those were the sprouts i forgot about and only one of them survived, so i wont have any real data this time... but it is something i am trying. if it is right, the one i did get to grow (and grow nicely it is) should be female.

to me, having done it both ways (and originally totally agreeing with you that it was an unneeded step) i now believe firmly that for me anything but germing seeds is a waste of time.

try it out yourself and see what makes you happiest.

oh, and not that i have any real data yet, i am pretty sure it is a lot faster to germ before planting.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 11, 2008)

ceestyle said:


> So what's the verdict on that? Sounds like urban legend to me.


It only popped up here a few weeks ago. too early to tell. Sounds interesting though, huh? And easy enough to try out.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 11, 2008)

thought ya might like this grn


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 11, 2008)

that is fucking hilarious. just hilarious.


----------



## SunnyD (Jul 11, 2008)

omg....hahahaha


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> It only popped up here a few weeks ago. too early to tell. Sounds interesting though, huh? And easy enough to try out.


no doubt! far easier to test than to argue about it, eh

(for the record, i think it is horse hockey... but shit if it works....)


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 11, 2008)

bfq said:


> no doubt! far easier to test than to argue about it, eh
> 
> (for the record, i think it is horse hockey... but shit if it works....)


Well, if sex its strictly genetics, and environment has nothing to do with sex, then I think it can hold water. But if environment can help determin sex, well then horse hockey (or even cow curling, pig ping pong, bat bowling, or dog dodgeball)

Hermies excluded.


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

sex is genetics.

hermie is either genetics or environment.

no if's about it


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 11, 2008)

bfq said:


> sex is genetics.
> 
> hermie is either genetics or environment.
> 
> no if's about it


I'm on the genetics side 90%. But still have doubts. Would love to get some fem seeds and do ALL the wrong things and see if I can force them male. Just one hella waste of good seeds! Only thing I heard that made some sense is that sex can be changed early on like first few weeks.


----------



## bfq (Jul 11, 2008)

actually, that doesnt have to be tested... it is standard genetics with all bisexual critters... you cant turn a female embryo male. it is all in the DNA before the first cellular splits happen.


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 13, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> thought ya might like this grn


LMFAO, nice!

Sorry for the late update guys, been busy as hell moving and getting my new place setup. The seeds have all sprouted already and are looking good. They just shot out their first set of tiny leaves. I ordered my Blue Buddha seeds and they should be here in a few weeks or so - I hope! I decided not to use my CFL's for the seedling stage. I want to give the MH a whirl and see what happens.

I will continue to update on this journal I suppose until my new seeds arrive. I'll go ahead and add these 3 plants I have going now to the new journal as well.


----------



## bfq (Jul 13, 2008)

hope the move goes well!

yer gonna LOVE the MH for veg!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 15, 2008)

Great, sour diesel you will like that. 
Ob


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

bfq said:


> hope the move goes well!
> 
> yer gonna LOVE the MH for veg!


Yea I had the damn light about three and a half feet or higher and the little bastards stretched like a mother fucker. I figured if I had them too close it would burn them up - I now have them at the appropriate height. Yes I am loven it, these babies are growing much faster then they did with the CFL's. They are already growing their second set of leaves. Today has been a week since they first sprouted.

Yes guys I'm still alive! I haven't had much time to update with work and all this moving bullshit. I will try and hit up everyones thread this weekend and maybe add some updates. I don't want to put too much effort into this thread until I get my seeds - I'll start a new thread then.


----------



## email468 (Jul 18, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea I had the damn light about three and a half feet or higher and the little bastards stretched like a mother fucker. I figured if I had them too close it would burn them up - I now have them at the appropriate height. Yes I am loven it, these babies are growing much faster then they did with the CFL's. They are already growing their second set of leaves. Today has been a week since they first sprouted.
> 
> Yes guys I'm still alive! I haven't had much time to update with work and all this moving bullshit. I will try and hit up everyones thread this weekend and maybe add some updates. I don't want to put too much effort into this thread until I get my seeds - I'll start a new thread then.


you gonna start a new journal for the new grow? if you do - please make sure i know about it. thanks!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 18, 2008)

email468 said:


> you gonna start a new journal for the new grow? if you do - please make sure i know about it. thanks!


You know I will email, you are always welcome - same goes for everyone else. You hear about hothouse's bust? Customs got his seeds!


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 18, 2008)

there's a whole thread of midwest folks who had their shit confiscated coming from the DR.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 18, 2008)

Im thinking you will like this grnman
Girl Climbs Into Claw Machine - CollegeHumor video


----------



## bfq (Jul 18, 2008)

damn, Grn... was wondering if your ole lady boxed you up and stuffed you in a closet


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 18, 2008)

hes aliiiiiive lol


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 19, 2008)

Dont sweet the lanky babies.... They will grow into it... Db.!!! J' in updated greenie.


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 19, 2008)

hey grnman, babies are looking good, whats the co2 in a bottle mate?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

here is a lil eyecandy for ya greenie!
Fat Girls Gone Wild Video


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

yo Grn, after you get done slapping the fuck out of hhm, how about telling us about your new grow area in your new crib?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

damn so hostel bfq, ya never know he may be a chubbie chaser!


----------



## bfq (Jul 21, 2008)

you know it is just cause i hate ya due to jealousy 

just a mild case of pistil envy LOL

i wake up grumpy and in pain... time for the meds... care to join me?


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 21, 2008)

Im already there brotha!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 22, 2008)

yo greenie while you where gone someone else has started to use your avitar......snooze ya lose.


----------



## Gamble (Jul 22, 2008)

booo urns


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

GREENIE' U BETTER SET THIS NOOB STRAIGHT...
https://www.rollitup.org/support/91624-posting-pics-security-token-missing.html

IS IN THE LINK POST... WTF. THOUGHT IT WAS U.!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

yea cheewy is who I was refering to in the earlier post


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

I think chew's av looks more handsum for some reason maybe even cute~! But i dont wanna be all gay... Not there's anything wrong with loving a hermie''' greenie u guna come out and play or what!!!  db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

musta got stuck with a serious honeydoo list with the new place


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Like what.........hmmmmm' hope we were on the list.!!! No excuses sleep is for pussyies... Oh greenie man' upright walking ablebodied cucumber growing, journal running, riu wanna be memeber... There what u got'...lol man mary his ass should have been on yest. It was killer in the middle of the day here...db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

yea it was crazy the whole gang was here except of course for greenie!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

Ya know i think that othier guys has whiter teeth... And better hair. For sure...lol dam u greenie log u ass on.!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

he is going to have a ass load of catching up to do... bet ya he skips most of it


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

He's a scanner, he' said... But sometimes i make him read by hideing sht. In the words that he would pick up on like the yellow type the othier day...hehehehe!!!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh I knew as soon as I saw the yellow text it was gonna a lil ball busting for me!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 23, 2008)

See and look at u now, and greenie running some serious porn now! I knew u could do it u guys.. Dam the hole tlb crew for that matter is rocken it~! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 23, 2008)

indeed! I think we even have some members of the tlb that dont know they are members! lol


----------



## ceestyle (Jul 24, 2008)

tlb? wtf?

go dux!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure i am tlb 
with the applejuice and all. 
That and their isnt a TLB member who i am not subscribed to.


----------



## bfq (Jul 24, 2008)

nobody invited me to be a member... they just make me hijack the bus


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

bfq said:


> nobody invited me to be a member... they just make me hijack the bus


i don't recall being invited either - but i think i may pre-date the bus


----------



## stonerboy1 (Jul 24, 2008)

yea they look good


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 24, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> I'm pretty sure i am tlb
> with the applejuice and all.
> That and their isnt a TLB member who i am not subscribed to.





bfq said:


> nobody invited me to be a member... they just make me hijack the bus





email468 said:


> i don't recall being invited either - but i think i may pre-date the bus


yall are deffinatly members in good standing with the tlb!!! Although I think bfq may prefer to hijack the bus! for those who are wondering what the hell the tlb is, it is just a group of us that scribe to each others threads and share the same attitude, in general same humor and like to try to help where we can.. db and others may have a different view.. db has said recently that he has a upcoming post that will explain or something like that, the tlb...
tlb= the little bus...

HHM~~~TLB

ps I know im a dork!


----------



## email468 (Jul 24, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yall are deffinatly members in good standing with the tlb!!! Although I think bfq may prefer to hijack the bus! for those who are wondering what the hell the tlb is, it is just a group of us that scribe to each others threads and share the same attitude, in general same humor and like to try to help where we can.. db and others may have a different view.. db has said recently that he has a upcoming post that will explain or something like that, the tlb...
> tlb= the little bus...
> 
> HHM~~~TLB
> ...


i think it is pretty cool


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 24, 2008)

i loves me the little bus....good homegrown flowing around every where, ive noticed some of us go mia for a bit after harvests...lol


----------



## Dr Jones (Jul 25, 2008)

ahh so thats what it stands for. its a quirky looking wee bus


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Lmao' i'll go work the post up it may take a bit but we will have the start of what it means! The tlb' just is~ there's an autopilot and no driver.! Well it is the "tlb"

greenie' yur ass better come out and play! Or atleast a shout so we know yur ok.!!! 

and to all that wont on! "get on" its an open door policy no haters, and no "im too kool for u growers" causen' yur not!

And nutte' yur ass be so stoned, u been aboard since day one. Lol!

Click the sig in a bit and it will be up. Db.~tlb!


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lmao' i'll go work the post up it may take a bit but we will have the start of what it means! The tlb' just is~ there's an autopilot and no driver.! Well it is the "tlb"
> 
> greenie' yur ass better come out and play! Or atleast a shout so we know yur ok.!!!
> 
> ...


What?!?!?! i can't be too kool for skool!?!?!? Let me off!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Alright on this next corner... Ima shut the nitro down and step on the aircraft brakes,,, "ok jump!!!" what yur still here!!! "


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Alright on this next corner... Ima shut the nitro down and step on the aircraft brakes,,, "ok jump!!!" what yur still here!!! "


i want to stay on but i want to be too kool too!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Well then that pocket protecter needs to go... Here take this chales of wine... And the only reason yur so kool is the res. Chiller' mr. Invisible'


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well then that pocket protecter needs to go... Here take this chales of wine... And the only reason yur so kool is the res. Chiller' mr. Invisible'


i take it how i can get it. but the pocket protector stays! they are making a come back with short sleeved dress shirts and horn-rimmed glasses.

i have a slide rule around here somewhere....


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

i miss my slide rule


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Lmao~ saturday night fever "just blaring" in the background'


----------



## email468 (Jul 25, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Lmao~ saturday night fever "just blaring" in the background'


well you can tell by the way i do my walk
i'm a woman's man - no time to talk


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

ah ah ah ah staying alive staying alive


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 25, 2008)

Yelling at the screen..... Lmfao!!! Your the man...!!! And mary too.
Bout time yur ass showed. Db.~tlb!


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

the Ozzy version of that is sooooo much better


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

doses ozzy actually have a version of staying alive??????


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

yupper... i will PM you a link sometime tonight


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

cool! Surprised I havent heard it


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 25, 2008)

email468 said:


> i don't recall being invited either - but i think i may pre-date the bus



Dude, I invited you eons ago. And yes guys, I actually sat down and read all this shit - DAMN! Yea, I've been super busy. I've been working on my "man cave" at the new place. I've got a garage now that is downstairs. You get to it via some stairs that are hidden away in the wash room - IT'S KICK ASS! So I've been putting a bar in there, some carpeting, and some poker tables. It's coming along nicely.

The plants are doing well, still haven't got my new seeds yet? 
As for that imposter, I found one of his posts and told him what I thought - LOL! There's only one GrnMan and that's me!

Anyways, hope to get some pics up, but you guys know how it goes. Nothing much to look at right now but some seedlings with a few set of leaves.


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

glad to see you back and hear all is going well


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> doses ozzy actually have a version of staying alive??????



Yup. Played it with Dweasle Zappa (Frank's boy) on the guitar.

ITs a GREAT fun version.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

bfq just sent it to me, fucking brilliant!!! Beats the hell out of dweezles valley girl! lol


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> bfq just sent it to me, fucking brilliant!!! Beats the hell out of dweezles valley girl! lol


Actually, 'Valley Girl' is Frank and Moon Unit's song. Dweazle wasn't on it from what I remember. But _listen_ to Valley Girl. Its a major jab at them. Much like Frank's whole 'You Are What You Is' album. He pokes fun at everything; religion, race issues, government, social issues, etc. Its a Brilliant album.


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 25, 2008)

yea memory not so good from that era!! I did heed mr zappa's words and steered clear of the yellow snow, but I didn't steer clear of much else!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Jul 25, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yea memory not so good from that era!! I did heed mr zappa's words and steered clear of the yellow snow, but I didn't steer clear of much else!


I named 2 boats after his songs, Mudshark and Penguin in Bondage.


----------



## bfq (Jul 25, 2008)

Sheik Yer Bootie is my personal favorite Zappa album


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 27, 2008)

Ugh, I use to have a guy that worked with me that looked just like Frank Zappa, shit was weird.


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 28, 2008)

what up grn, glad to see ya back homie!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 28, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> what up grn, glad to see ya back homie!!!


Thanks! I'll get some pics of the babies up in a few...


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 28, 2008)

Err, here they are!







Grow my children....GROW!


----------



## email468 (Jul 28, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Err, here they are!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yay! grow indeed! did you start a new journal thread?


----------



## JayDRO (Jul 29, 2008)

swizzeeet dude


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 29, 2008)

Should i be balling like a "biotch" baby pic's just choke me up... Like smoken there mama",....

Green~ie' finaly, ahhhhh! Puff puff......pass!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 29, 2008)

email468 said:


> yay! grow indeed! did you start a new journal thread?


Nope, haven't started one yet. I think I might do that this weekend. 

What up JAY?

THC, I know what you mean. It is a bit sad to chop the moms down!


----------



## Gamble (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah Grn Man i hope your babies do as good as the last one!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

fucking A!!!! Bout time ya got some family pics up for us!!!


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 31, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> fucking A!!!! Bout time ya got some family pics up for us!!!


Damn HH, I leave for a few weeks and you already got 3 stat reps!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

thats right im a pimp


----------



## GrnMan (Jul 31, 2008)

Here's my Sour Diesel !








2 1/2 weeks old...


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

cant wait to watch the veg explosion!!! CFl again?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

thats right im a pimp... "WITH A NAME LIKE" "MARY" WHORE'S MORE LIKE IT!







SHOULD I BE CRYING "LIKE THIS".... YOU GO GREENIE!' CANT WAIT ASWELL BIATCH'

DB.~TLB!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

whore works for me!!!


----------



## B. THC R+D (Jul 31, 2008)

The tlb' is deff. Whore quilified, that's first on the list! Of have to be one'... Lol! Well its supper and me be hunger "like cavewhoreman" so off till the am... Glad all is good on the bus! Db.~tlb!


----------



## hothousemary (Jul 31, 2008)

Yea Im beat and ready to pass out!! im out as well, look for the harvest tomrow!! peace all! glad to see ya round again greenie!!


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 1, 2008)

damn grn the sour d is looking purddy.


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 4, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> cant wait to watch the veg explosion!!! CFl again?



Naw, 400 watt MH from the very beginning. It's been about 3 weeks or so, maybe less and they have done MUCH BETTER then under CFL's. I highly recommend it for anyone on their next grow. Just started a low dose of NPK today because they are already needing it this early. I'm going to try and transplant to their final pots tomorrow. I'm going with the same size pots and FF Ocean Forest soil.

Here's some pics:















Look at how fast these babies have grown - just amazing!


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 4, 2008)

ahhhhh all the pretty greeeeeeeeen


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 4, 2008)

only got 3 goin?


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 5, 2008)

how far do you have the mh from it grny?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

WHATS THE WORD IM LOOKING FOR...................LUMP? NO........HUMP? NO.........
CLUMP? NO........ BUMP! YA THATS IT!

NICE GREENIE'! ROUND 2... "NO GAMES" THIS TIME! HUH! U KNOW NOW! VERY GREENIE'  DB~TLB! 

Naw, 400 watt MH from the very beginning. It's been about 3 weeks or so, maybe less and they have done MUCH BETTER then under CFL's. I highly recommend it for anyone on their next grow. Just started a low dose of NPK today because they are already needing it this early. I'm going to try and transplant to their final pots tomorrow. I'm going with the same size pots and FF Ocean Forest soil.

Here's some pics:















Look at how fast these babies have grown - just amazing!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> only got 3 goin?


Yea, seeds got busted at customs!  Hothouse must have rubbed his luck on me. This was some stuff I had saved from a friend who accidentally let some males pollinate a few pistils. It was only three seeds that I found in them. So they definitely were not hermie or intersexed - so let's hope I get at least one female. I know I should have tried more, but you do what you can do if ya know what I mean.



JayDRO aka Texas Tea said:


> how far do you have the mh from it grny?


At first I had them about 3 1/2 feet away from the seedlings in the begining because I figured the heat would kill them. I was wrong, they stretched like a mother fucker, so I moved them about a foot or so away. Now that they are this big, the light is back to being at least 3 feet or so away. I'm not to sure, when I get home I'll measure it out.

MH/HPS all the way, from seedling to bloom is the way to go IMO.


----------



## BigBudBalls (Aug 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Yea, seeds got busted at customs!  Hothouse must have rubbed his luck on me.



I seem to be hearing a lot of that lately. Sucks. I wants a few flavors to play around with. A trip across 'The Line' might be in order.

Plants look nice!!!!

(I should have a quick post/semi journal/pics on Wed/Thu)


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

BigBudBalls said:


> I seem to be hearing a lot of that lately. Sucks. I wants a few flavors to play around with. A trip across 'The Line' might be in order.
> 
> Plants look nice!!!!
> 
> (I should have a quick post/semi journal/pics on Wed/Thu)


Looking forward to it BBB. Soon as I transplant these babies, I think I'm going to start the new thread. If not, I'll just keep rolling from here.


----------



## newtoit (Aug 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Looking forward to it BBB. Soon as I transplant these babies, I think I'm going to start the new thread. If not, I'll just keep rolling from here.


lookin good my man, u should check out how mine are doing... hope for girls for both of us


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Naw, 400 watt MH from the very beginning. It's been about 3 weeks or so, maybe less and they have done MUCH BETTER then under CFL's. I highly recommend it for anyone on their next grow. Just started a low dose of NPK today because they are already needing it this early. I'm going to try and transplant to their final pots tomorrow. I'm going with the same size pots and FF Ocean Forest soil.
> 
> Here's some pics:
> 
> ...


Whats up G money? Plants are looking real nice!!! 
I like the CFL's for veg as well!!! They gave me some bushes!! 

Figured i come meet another of the TLB! You guys are great! 
I just got my seeds and they were crushed!!! 

I'll be tuned in from here on out!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 5, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> Whats up G money? Plants are looking real nice!!!
> I like the CFL's for veg as well!!! They gave me some bushes!!
> 
> Figured i come meet another of the TLB! You guys are great!
> ...


Thanks for stopping by man. I'm not using CFL's on this grow - they never once saw a CFL! The difference between CFL's and HID's is 100 percent noticeable. Last time I used CFL's, it took them about a month and a half or longer to look like they do now.


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Thanks for stopping by man. I'm not using CFL's on this grow - they never once saw a CFL! The difference between CFL's and HID's is 100 percent noticeable. Last time I used CFL's, it took them about a month and a half or longer to look like they do now.


 
Well shit.....how much longer are you planning to veg?


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Well shit.....how much longer are you planning to veg?


UM GREENIE'S A STONER.... ARE U TALKING ABOUT HIM OR THE PLANTS "IM CUMFUSED" OLO DB.~TLB!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

B. THC R+D said:


> Well shit.....how much longer are you planning to veg?
> 
> 
> UM GREENIE'S A STONER.... ARE U TALKING ABOUT HIM OR THE PLANTS "IM CUMFUSED" OLO DB.~TLB!


 
Shit, i'm a newb and noticed his houdeini*sp act!! 

So i guess both!!!!!!!!


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 5, 2008)

isnt 3 ft to far away from mh light to plants? just wondering....


----------



## B. THC R+D (Aug 5, 2008)

Depends on size of light! And heat issues'


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

Yo greenie!! The babies are looking great!! Sorry to hear about fn customs! I think they have the pinch on us down here.... Did ya order from the dr or someone else? I had a guy on here (who I had never seen before) offer me some seeds that he claimed where from a private bank... Seemed pretty strange to get that offer from a stranger so I ignored it... I did have a friend that I know is legit give me 10 what he said was humbolt seeds! 
Im going with a 600w mh with cfl in the under canopy on my next grow... 

Things are looking great!! amost think it would be a shame to see this thread go away... it would deff be one of if not the longest continual journal on riu!

HHM~~TLB haters beware!


----------



## ru8fru (Aug 5, 2008)

3ft from the bulb or the hood? Mh blue light is usually much easy to control heat wise then hps, I would guess try to get that baby a ft. away, get some nice short fat bushy bitches, put a fan directly on the light . My Drip system is almost finished!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> ... I did have a friend that I know is legit give me 10 what he said was humbolt seeds!
> 
> HHM~~TLB haters beware!


I wish i had friends like that!! I'm just hoping that BCseedKing hooks me up for the broken blueberry seeds i got!


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

blazin waffles said:


> I wish i had friends like that!! I'm just hoping that BCseedKing hooks me up for the broken blueberry seeds i got!


I saw your seeds man, that fucking sucks!! looks like they where put in a pepper grinder!


----------



## blazin waffles (Aug 5, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> I saw your seeds man, that fucking sucks!! looks like they where put in a pepper grinder!


I know!!!! And there didn't look to be enough matter for 20 seeds.....i'm wondering if someone isn't smart at the USPS and wanted some free seeds?


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is a vid for ya greenie! got a feeling this is right up your alley~!
WWW.POWN.IT / 355


----------



## BigBudBalls (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey G-man, posted a couple picks of current situation.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/96962-come-back-kid-friend.html#post1147474


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 6, 2008)

JayDRO said:


> isnt 3 ft to far away from mh light to plants? just wondering....


I was wrong, that was just a guess. It's about a foot and a half away. That is the bulb from the very top of the plants.


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 6, 2008)

sounds good now homes.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 9, 2008)

yo think I found some family reunion pics of yours


----------



## Dr Jones (Aug 10, 2008)

Thats funny, looks like it was some party Greenie.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 10, 2008)

hothousemary said:


> yo think I found some family reunion pics of yours


that cannot be for real...


----------



## Gamble (Aug 10, 2008)

ha ha thats awsome man


----------



## bfq (Aug 15, 2008)

aight, Grnnie, i am back from my hiatus... bring on da new porn!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey hothouse, you found my FUCKING PICS! Damnit, how did those get leaked.

@ ceestyle

Yea bro, those are some real guidos, so unfortunately it is real - LOL!

What's been going down at RIU? I tried posting and they made me agree to some forum rules first. People been getting out of hand here or what?!

Any ways, I'm going to cut straight to the bad part and tell you guys that I had to cut my plants down. Yes that's right, I had to cut them down - long story. The bs drama in my life never ends. I have no idea when I will be up and running again, but I got a time frame in mind.


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 20, 2008)

sucks man! I hate to hear it... but you do what ya gotta do to get life where you want it!! fuck the bullshit aint worth it long run... well be here when ya gets ya ducks in a row... check ya pm..


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Will do, I wrote you back.


----------



## JayDRO (Aug 21, 2008)

its all good grnee, glad to see your back though!


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 21, 2008)

Yea it's me, with no damn plants! I got something in the works now, well I hope it all comes together.

HOTHOUSE....


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 21, 2008)

youll be happy brotha!!!! promise!!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 21, 2008)

get er done amigo


----------



## <<lightofjah>> (Aug 21, 2008)

yo bro those plants look pretty good and u got the seeds just out of a batch of midsu bought??


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 22, 2008)

<<lightofjah>> said:


> yo bro those plants look pretty good and u got the seeds just out of a batch of midsu bought??


yup...


----------



## Jtoth3ustin (Aug 22, 2008)

eyyooo grn... when are you starting another grow man...... and that schnazzelberry from chimera looks fuckin sweeeeeeett.....


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 22, 2008)

Hopefully soon, got a buddy on here that's suppose to help me out with the seeds. We will see though. It's sad to come here and look at everyones plants. I wish I had mine.


----------



## ceestyle (Aug 23, 2008)

GrnMan said:


> Hopefully soon, got a buddy on here that's suppose to help me out with the seeds. We will see though. It's sad to come here and look at everyones plants. I wish I had mine.


tell me about it. i haven't been able to grow indoor for months, and my outdoor has become deer fodder. bullshit ... counting the days until relocation.


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

guess now would be a bad time to mention my ScrOG setup has finally reached "perpetual" status and i pull a few plants a month out of it? 

i may be being an ass right about now, but if you were closer i would share


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

bfq said:


> guess now would be a bad time to mention my ScrOG setup has finally reached "perpetual" status and i pull a few plants a month out of it?
> 
> i may be being an ass right about now, but if you were closer i would share


share, hell you wont even give us pics!!! and now you are perpetual.. sure wish I could see that!!!


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

i keep trying to figure out how to get pics... but shit is too close... when the screens get fully empty i could take pics of the hardware.... but that would be as exciting as pics of used condoms i think 

sides, you have seen pics of some scrawny and poofy buds before 

pulled 30 grams off my last harvested plant though, so i am happy  enough to share... come on over


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

well not so much the plant, as I like to see how others grow, particulary those that have been so influencal in my grow.


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

truth is, you have MUCH better results from yours than i do from mine. my best buds would be lucky to wind up in your bubble bags cause they are like your popcorn.

what i do have is plenty of head weed for cheap though 

now, if you want to ship me some of your excess hardware i'll show you what serious dank nuggies look like 

my new cab (be a couple few months) will be setup with the potential for pics in mind... and at that point i should be able to grab a couple pics of the existing grow as i take it apart. you will find i have described my setup fairly well... small space crammed full of small plants painfully tortured on racks  

there is no way i could pull 400++ grams out of my setup in a single harvest... i will be lucky to see that much yield out of my grow in 6 months... but i could not fit one of your plants in my grow either... Hell, one of your lights would take up half the grow LOL


----------



## hothousemary (Aug 23, 2008)

lol well I know im like a nagging bitch. just hella curious!


----------



## bfq (Aug 23, 2008)

you _*sure*_ you aint a chick?


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 23, 2008)

bfq said:


> you _*sure*_ you aint a chick?



lol


----------



## GrnMan (Aug 23, 2008)

Hothouse! You fucking rock dude, thanks again. I got to set a few things up around the grow room, then it's ON like Donkey Kong folks!


----------



## bloodsugarsexmagic (Dec 5, 2008)

just found this thread... I like you style green man be keeping a close eye on it


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 5, 2008)

This was a good one. I hope the GrnMan is A-ok.


----------



## newtoit (Dec 8, 2008)

Picasso345 said:


> This was a good one. I hope the GrnMan is A-ok.


no kidding... havent seen him in a long time


----------



## Picasso345 (Dec 8, 2008)

newtoit said:


> no kidding... havent seen him in a long time


I got a word that he was cool, just taking a little break from the boards...


----------



## GrnMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Picasso345 said:


> I got a word that he was cool, just taking a little break from the boards...



I'm ok. well sorta. fucken lost my job, my car, and my g/f. Lots of drama. anyone wanna hit me up, get me at

AIM - goodswipe
MSN - [email protected]
Yahoo - avi_codec

Was just check to see if this shit was still around - lol

peace folks

Holy shit! 42 thousand somethan views - wow. LOL...


----------



## GrnMan (Oct 2, 2009)

waaaaaaaazuuuuuuuuuup peeps. If hothouse, LB, or Quagy see this, get at me. I lost the info to Quags server.


Holla!


BTW, also got a fucking DWI back in March - another reason I've been laying low. Good news though, that shit is probably going to get DROPPED!

GrnMan out!


----------



## BigBudBalls (Oct 2, 2009)

Good to see ya man! Glad to hear things are getting cleared up.



GrnMan said:


> waaaaaaaazuuuuuuuuuup peeps. If hothouse, LB, or Quagy see this, get at me. I lost the info to Quags server.
> 
> 
> Holla!
> ...


----------



## bckiller12 (Mar 2, 2010)

What strain is that??? I got some mid from a friend and planted it and it looks just like your plant your girlfriend planted for funn! What strain is it??


----------



## DutchBustinBeast2U (Jun 14, 2010)

This dude got all that equipment and hes growing mids? lmao! c mon son


----------



## RedAshes (Dec 22, 2011)

GrnMan said:


> Naw, 400 watt MH from the very beginning. It's been about 3 weeks or so, maybe less and they have done MUCH BETTER then under CFL's. I highly recommend it for anyone on their next grow. Just started a low dose of NPK today because they are already needing it this early. I'm going to try and transplant to their final pots tomorrow. I'm going with the same size pots and FF Ocean Forest soil.
> 
> Here's some pics:
> 
> ...


CFL's should not be used, even for house hold lighting, because they give off quite a bit of radiation. CFL's give off more radiation than any other type of bulb. CFL's are bad for the environment.

http://inthesenewtimes.com/2009/04/22/the-dark-side-of-cfls/


----------

